# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  [Release] AMulti, a live servers multihack

## Norus

*I didn't check it myself but it seems that it is unsafe to use since 05-27-2010... unless you want to be banned.*

Foremost this tool does not include any kind of warden protection (I don't have enough skills ^^), but it is not detected ... for now (03-01-2010)
You have been warned, use with caution.

Anyway, I am proud to present "AMulti", a multihack for world of warcraft live servers :')

[YT]4-i04xP-RO8[/YT]

*Current features:*FlyMode:
Allow you to fly



> /console fly <on/off>



NoClip:
Lets you fly (with FlyMode) through everything



> /console noclip <on/off>



SpeedHack:
Time goes <RealNumber> times faster (however values>10 seems to be useless, and can cause crashs)



> /console setspeed <RealNumber>
> /run SetSpeed(<RealNumber>)



ClimbHack:
Simple climb hack.



> /console climb <on/off>



StopFall:
Stop falling (if you are) in mid-air (don't prevent previous fall damage)



> /console stopfall



Teleport:
Teleport to passed coords, velocity is proportional to current "legit" speed and config file [Teleport] data.



> Related commands/examples:
> /run Teleport(x,y,z)
> /run Teleport(GetUnitPosition("target"))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "target" : The currently targeted unit.
> 
> ...



Click2Teleport:
Hold C2T_Key (view config file) and left click on the ground  :Smile:  (right clic will display clicked coords)

SpecateMode:
Can be useful with Click2Teleport  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> /console spectate <RealNumber/off> // where RealNumber is specate movement speed.


UltraXYZR:
Much faster than the former XYZR, edit the config file to choose the hotkeys.*
Configfile overview :*



> [Console]
> EnableConsole=1 // enable wow console
> ConsoleKey=178 // console toggle key
> 
> [Teleport]
> PacketDelay=40 //Real delay between two packets (in ms)
> PacketDistance=3,5 //Absolute distance travelled between two packets (3.5 seems to be the maximal value)
> TeleportDoneWait=50 //Waiting time after teleport
> 
> ...


*
How to use it :*

Unzip the *entire* .zip file anywhere you like. (following)Make sure wow is runningRun "AInjector.exe" (as admin for vista users)Type commands in wow console / chatbox (full list http://n.opt.free.fr/amulti_api.txt)

*Download :*
AMulti rev7 (3.3.3a)
AMulti Addon (thx H3llf!re)
*
Changelog :*



> rev1 : 01/03/2010
> -Initial release
> 
> rev2 06/03/2010
> -All features should now work for everyone
> -Removed : GetTargetPosition()
> -Added : GetUnitPosition("unit")
> -Added : IsTeleporting() / return nil (if not teleporting) or remaining packets and total expected packets.
> -Added : StopTeleport()
> ...


Voila ! Have fun

----------


## iDoWoRkSoNi

nice job everything seems to work excellent ecept for the flying, it causes a crash everytime fer me

----------


## kamil234

> nice job everything seems to work excellent ecept for the flying, it causes a crash everytime fer me


Join date: march 2010
Posts: 1


something smells fishy...

----------


## Nesox

It looks legit

----------


## kamil234

if it looks legit, i appologise. Didn't wanna be the first to download, and first post with someone who just joined just seems weird.

I'll wait for few more replies to try it out.

----------


## -Ryuk-

It looks alright.(Not tired it)

However all the hacks that are released in public hacks are nurfed! So if you want to keep this working for your self I'd take it down ^^

----------


## kamil234

it works good. wonder if i get banned anytime soon. lol

----------


## Demonshade

i get dc typing in any of the commands :S

Edit:

Speed works, climb works, flying d/cs and so does stopfall

----------


## Hezpadooka

> i get dc typing in any of the commands :S


Probably a hack thats been protected, used source and renamed :/

----------


## iDoWoRkSoNi

I did download it the wall climb works great just havent tried the others, but i did try the flying, only to be d/c X(

----------


## kamil234

everything works for me, besides teleport.

----------


## curtis118118

doesnt seem to work for me. How do i open up the console?

----------


## kamil234

can someone get my the XYZ location for general vezax room (someone in the corner preferibly)

I can get the X Y but idk the Z location..

----------


## Deminish

i get an error "Entry Point not found" the procedure entry point getprocessofthread could not be located in the dynamic link library kernel32.dll

----------


## Barrt73Rus

this speedhack work now and undetected, I use it for more than three months, on BG and arena, and just leveling chars, with him I made the title World Explorer four my characters xD and who says that "detected" just delirious, for this received ban only one my friend, and then only when he reported another player  :Smile:

----------


## -Ryuk-

> this speedhack work now and undetected, I use it for more than three months, on BG and arena, and just leveling chars, with him I made the title World Explorer four my characters xD and who says that "detected" just delirious, for this received ban only one my friend, and then only when he reported another player



urm... hasnt that been detected for months?

Also have you ever heard of delayed banning? you use a hack, you dont get banned... you tell all on MMOwned, lots of people try it, and boom then your all banned!

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> urm... hasnt that been detected for months?
> 
> Also have you ever heard of delayed banning? you use a hack, you dont get banned... you tell all on MMOwned, lots of people try it, and boom then your all banned!


lol, 3 month delay? + My friend ~ 5-6 months?

----------


## Deminish

> this speedhack work now and undetected, I use it for more than three months, on BG and arena, and just leveling chars, with him I made the title World Explorer four my characters xD and who says that "detected" just delirious, for this received ban only one my friend, and then only when he reported another player


To my experience any speed hack can be detected by server side regardless of how the hack was programmed.. i dunno i could be wrong.

----------


## Sariam1992

> To my experience any speed hack can be detected by server side regardless of how the hack was programmed.. i dunno i could be wrong.


WI works amazingly and is undetcted.

----------


## Deminish

> WI works amazingly and is undetcted.


if so, that's actually really cool.. you can win wsg in no time  :Wink: 

i still havent got the multi hack to work =/ i get the error i posted on the first page.. do you just type in game /console fly on ? or do you have to open up a console command

----------


## rchy

I got WI, undetected but it costs. Still, never use in BGs, thats asking for a ban!!!

----------


## letagod

if thats a real server.. why is there no ppl in thunderbluff?

----------


## letagod

BTW... i downloaded it, tried it and got error message:
"GetProcessIdOfThread startingpoint for the prosedure was not in the library of dynamic connections, kernel32.dll"

P.S: im not american or british... im norwegian so this error message was translated as good as i could.

----------


## Norus

damn you all have different problems :s




> nice job everything seems to work excellent ecept for the flying, it causes a crash everytime fer me


I would like to see the crash log




> i get dc typing in any of the commands :S
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Speed works, climb works, flying d/cs and so does stopfall


That's odd, did the d/c occurs immediatly, or after any movement?




> doesnt seem to work for me. How do i open up the console?


Check the .ini file or use SetConsoleKey("<key>") ingame.




> i get an error "Entry Point not found" the procedure entry point getprocessofthread could not be located in the dynamic link library kernel32.dll


oh sorry, looks like I used an unavailable api to your version of windows, I'll try to fix it.

edit : Should be fixed : MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service




> if thats a real server.. why is there no ppl in thunderbluff?


I know that this server is desert, but come on ... there's never anyone in Thunder Bluff ^^

----------


## Därkness

> if so, that's actually really cool.. you can win wsg in no time 
> 
> i still havent got the multi hack to work =/ i get the error i posted on the first page.. do you just type in game /console fly on ? or do you have to open up a console command


It has hotkeys and a kinda clunky but cool looking UI  :Big Grin: . Yer I was boosting my main account with a trial yesterday lol, I won the game in a little over 3 mins or less usualy. You have to pay for WI however.

----------


## letagod

Ty for edit. all works now. (Except teleport and fly)

----------


## thedruid

> Check the .ini file or use SetConsoleKey("<key>") ingame.


Seems like it dosn't take the changes from AMulti.dll.ini.

/SetConsoleKey("<key>") is not a command.

----------


## Sjustin

ok, if you crash by flying DONT jump. Make sure you ENABLE fly when you are standing, not moving, and not falling. you wont crash if you do that. i also reccomend putting the noclip on/off into your fly on/off macros. works good for a quick flyaway or to fly underground really fast in an emergency.

EDIT: STOPFALL DOES NOT WORK!

EDIT2: DONT FLY INTO WATER = INSTANT DC ALSO DONT FLY AND KEEP MOVING AS YOU TURN IT OFF. DONT MOVE WHEN TELEPORTING = INSTANT DC.

----------


## Guablabla

ive been using it on some 3.3.2 privates servers all functions works, still gonna wait a while to use it on live evers tho

yea fly feature just DC's me on live servers /shrug

----------


## lanman92

it works been using since it came out on a scammed account all features work props to the creator thx for this awesome hacke love the flying  :Smile:

----------


## dukafbaby

anyone got any good coords?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

i got DC when using:
/console stopfall
/console fly

not work for me:
/console noclip
/run Teleport(<X>,<Y>,<Z>)

Work for me:
/console setspeed
/console climb

----------


## elitestevo999

Nice one Ty

----------


## WannaBeProgrammer

tehepic

It works ^^ Every functions works! 

Thats a pretty big / stable injection ^^.

----------


## WannaBeProgrammer

*Here´s a list about Keys to bind console window etc.*

(Dident find another list about keys in c#)

_if (ShiftKey)
{
switch (vkCode)
{
case 48:
MyKey = ")";
break;
case 49:
MyKey = "!";
break;
case 50:
MyKey = "\"";
break;
case 51:
MyKey = "£";
break;
case 52:
MyKey = "$";
break;
case 53:
MyKey = "%";
break;
case 54:
MyKey = "^";
break;
case 55:
MyKey = "&";
break;
case 56:
MyKey = "*";
break;
case 57:
MyKey = "(";
break;
 }
}
else
{
MyKey = (vkCode - 4.ToString();
}
}
else
{
// num pad
if (vkCode >= 96 && vkCode <= 105)
{
MyKey = (vkCode - 96).ToString();
}
else
{

// Function keys
if (vkCode >= 112 && vkCode <= 123)
{
MyKey = "{F" + (vkCode - 111).ToString() + "}";
}

//specials
switch (vkCode)
{
case 32:
MyKey = " ";
break;
case 13:
MyKey = "{Enter}\r\n";
break;
case 186:
if (ShiftKey)
{
MyKey = ":";
}
else
{
MyKey = ";";
}
break;
case 187:
if (ShiftKey)
{
MyKey = "+";
}
else
{
MyKey = "=";
}
break;
case 188:
if (ShiftKey)
{
MyKey = "<";
}
else
{
MyKey = ",";
}
break;
case 189:
if (ShiftKey)
{
MyKey = "_";
}
else
{
MyKey = "-";
}
break;
case 190:
if (ShiftKey)
{
MyKey = ">";
}
else
{
MyKey = ".";
}
 break;
case 191:
if (ShiftKey)
{
MyKey = "?";
}
else
{
MyKey = "/";
}
break;
case 192:
if (ShiftKey)
{
MyKey = "@";
}
else
{
MyKey = "'";
}
break;
case 219:
if (ShiftKey)
{
MyKey = "{";
}
else
{
MyKey = "[";
}
break;
case 221:
if (ShiftKey)
{
MyKey = "}";
}
else
{
MyKey = "]";
}
break;
case 222:
if (ShiftKey)
{
MyKey = "~";
}
else
{
MyKey = "#";
}
break;
case 223:
if (ShiftKey)
{
MyKey = "¬";
}
else
{
MyKey = "`";
}
break;
case 27:
MyKey = "{Esc}";
break;
case 44:
MyKey = "{Print Screen}";
break;
case 145:
MyKey = "{Scroll Lock}";
break;
case 19:
MyKey = "{Pause Break}";
break;
case 144:
MyKey = "{Num Lock}";
break;
case 111:
MyKey = "/";
 break;
case 106:
MyKey = "*";
break;
case 109:
MyKey = "-";
break;
case 107:
MyKey = "+";
break;
case 110:
MyKey = "";
break;
case 36:
MyKey = "{Home}";
break;
case 35:
MyKey = "{End}";
break;
case 45:
MyKey = "{Insert}";
break;
case 33:
MyKey = "{Page Up}";
break;
case 46:
MyKey = "{Delete}";
break;
case 34:
MyKey = "{Page Down}";
break;
case 38:
MyKey = "{Up}";
break;
case 37:
MyKey = "{Left}";
break;
case 40:
MyKey = "{Down}";
break;
case 39:
MyKey = "{Right}";
break;
//case 161:
// MyKey = "{Shift}";
// break;
//case 163:
// MyKey = "{Ctrl}";
// break;
case 93:
MyKey = "{Applications}";
break;
case 92:
MyKey = "{Windows}";
break;
case 91:
MyKey = "{Windows}";
break;
//case 162:
// MyKey = "{Ctrl}";
// break;
//case 160:
// MyKey = "{Shift}";
// break;
case 20:
MyKey = "{Caps Lock}";
break;
case 9:
MyKey = "{Tab}";
break;
case 220:
if (ShiftKey)
{
MyKey = "|";
}
else
{
MyKey = "\\";
}
break;
case 183:
MyKey = "{Application 1}";
break;
case 182:
MyKey = "{Application 2}";
break;
case 166:
MyKey = "{Browser Back}";
break;
case 169:
MyKey = "{Browser Stop}";
break;
case 167:
MyKey = "{Browser Forward}";
break;
case 181:
MyKey = "{Open Media Player}";
break;
case 177:
MyKey = "{Media Skip Back}";
break;
case 179:
MyKey = "{Media Play/Pause}";
break;
case 176:
MyKey = "{Media Skip Forwards}";
break;
case 178:
MyKey = "{Media Stop}";
break;
case 174:
MyKey = "{Volume--}";
break;
case 173:
MyKey = "{Volume Mute}";
break;
case 175:
MyKey = "{Volume++}";
break;
case 172:
MyKey = "{Open Browser}";
break;
case 168:
MyKey = "{Refresh}";
break;
case 171:
MyKey = "{Favourite}";
break;
case 170:
MyKey = "{Search}";
break;
case 180:
MyKey = "{Emails}";
break;
case 8:
MyKey = "{Backspace}";
break;_

----------


## jonnyc55

I don't like it when new users say "It works, thanks alot" or along those lines because i have seen hackers post things on forums and their friends would write comments as such to persuade others to download. 

I might be paranoid (?).

----------


## Norus

> /SetConsoleKey("<key>") is not a command.


SetConsoleKey is part of wow lua api and should be used like that : /run SetConsoleKey("x")




> ok, if you crash by flying DONT jump. Make sure you ENABLE fly when you are standing, not moving, and not falling. you wont crash if you do that. i also reccomend putting the noclip on/off into your fly on/off macros. works good for a quick flyaway or to fly underground really fast in an emergency.
> 
> EDIT: STOPFALL DOES NOT WORK!
> 
> EDIT2: DONT FLY INTO WATER = INSTANT DC ALSO DONT FLY AND KEEP MOVING AS YOU TURN IT OFF. DONT MOVE WHEN TELEPORTING = INSTANT DC.


Flying toggle works fine while moving (but not while falling) in my case, that's strange :s
You should not be able to move while teleporting, that's strange too  :Frown: 
Don't use stopfall to quickly, d/cs only occurs when I use it right away fall start (in my case)
Perhaps those bugs are due to addons... hmm




> i got DC when using:
> /console stopfall
> /console fly
> 
> not work for me:
> /console noclip
> /run Teleport(<X>,<Y>,<Z>)


Noclip only work with flymode enabled (there's no sense in falling through the floor... and die)  :Wink: 
And just to be sure, the correct syntax (of any lua command) is : /run Teleport(8,64,512) (for example)


Btw, I would like to have more details for resolve these disparate bugs ^^

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Noclip only work with flymode enabled (there's no sense in falling through the floor... and die)


lol when i enable fly and move, i got DC

----------


## Barrt73Rus

and
UltraXYZR:
disconected me

----------


## Arcanejunk

it works but cant fly/use the XyZ but spiderman mode works i didint try the rest tho.

----------


## thedruid

How do i get my current position? I notice that the coordinates are not the same as other application.

----------


## Norus

you can use GetTargetPosition()  :Smile:

----------


## thedruid

Yeah but GetTargetPosition will only return the targets position. It won't print the position so i still have no idea what the position are.
If i want to teleport directly to a position without aggro a mob i need to know the coordinates.

----------


## WannaBeProgrammer

> I notice that the coordinates are not the same as other application.


What application are u refering to?

----------


## Norus

> Yeah but GetTargetPosition will only return the targets position. It won't print the position so i still have no idea what the position are.
> If i want to teleport directly to a position without aggro a mob i need to know the coordinates.


/run print(GetTargetPosition())  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## djnemesis1

I cant get it to work.
When i write a comand it does nothing...

----------


## thedruid

> What application are u refering to?


GPbot, and other application that uses waypoints.




> /run print(GetTargetPosition())


How silly of me  :Smile:

----------


## dukafbaby

did it stop working?

----------


## Demonshade

> SetConsoleKey is part of wow lua api and should be used like that : /run SetConsoleKey("x")
> 
> Flying toggle works fine while moving (but not while falling) in my case, that's strange :s
> You should not be able to move while teleporting, that's strange too 
> Don't use stopfall to quickly, d/cs only occurs when I use it right away fall start (in my case)
> Perhaps those bugs are due to addons... hmm
> 
> 
> Noclip only work with flymode enabled (there's no sense in falling through the floor... and die) 
> ...


I would love to give you more details but im not sure what to give you

I jumped off a cliff, waited till i got 6 seconds worth of falling and pushed it d/c. Tried to use fly, as soon as i move, d/c. Tried to teleport, started porting, about 3 movements in i got d/c <- probably too many movement flags, speed works fine, climb works fine. ultraxyz, i see my toon start moving in the direction then d/c

----------


## Norus

> I would love to give you more details but im not sure what to give you
> 
> I jumped off a cliff, waited till i got 6 seconds worth of falling and pushed it d/c. Tried to use fly, as soon as i move, d/c. Tried to teleport, started porting, about 3 movements in i got d/c <- probably too many movement flags, speed works fine, climb works fine. ultraxyz, i see my toon start moving in the direction then d/c


You can try increasing the value of PacketDelay maybe it will fix xyzr and teleport, but I have no idea why flymode and stopfall aren't working :confused:

----------


## amunro

WTB Apoc / Jadd's input to this before I use it  :Wink: 

GJ though, +2 rep

----------


## gabrilos

:S nathing works for me... and if i try teleport it gives me an error msg :/
(Vista 64x)
But for my friend who is playing and using vista is working :S

----------


## mokio

Just an idea for the people DC'ing when using some of the features in this program:

If You're running wow with a crap computer / net connection it might help turning your graphics in wow down, as it doesn't have to load as much, when you all of a sudden port to the other side of the map etc.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Just an idea for the people DC'ing when using some of the features in this program:
> 
> If You're running wow with a crap computer / net connection it might help turning your graphics in wow down, as it doesn't have to load as much, when you all of a sudden port to the other side of the map etc.


lol. no. filler

----------


## blink18247

i start floating when i activate flying then look like im swimming, then i go to move, and d/c

----------


## YellowSmiley

Sounds pretty cool i might try it out

----------


## kaysiros

It works, i use it on a Trial Account  :Wink:  I use Fly and Clip all the Time, it´s funny

----------


## Evilbuffy

Before I even download this, I'd like to get Apoc, Cypher or Kynox to take a look  :Smile: 

Not flaming, just being causious.

----------


## thegameyuripera

lololol has a trojan!

----------


## Guablabla

well i just cant get the fly hack to work on live servers, as i type the /console fly on command while not moving i jsut chill there as im swimming. soon a i move in any direction using any movement key i get DCed.

----------


## hp94

> lololol has a trojan!


Seriously? I downloaded it =(

----------


## darkzippy

Good work. Yet still I will not try out a non-protected public hack.

----------


## flaxxponken

Haha! Really nice work dude!
Speedhack, climbhack, fly hack, noclip hack works PERFECT for me!
Thank you!
_SpeedHack:
Time goes <RealNumber> times faster (however values>10 seems to be useless, and can cause crashs)_
I'm using speed 50 without geting any crash or things like that! works PERFECT! Hope I will get The explorer soon! 

And stopfall works perfect to!

----------


## jonnyc55

Ok the fact that new users are claiming it to work rings alarms bells...

----------


## Nurkurz

The Video is awesome.
Did the hack works on corrently patch ?

 :Stick Out Tongue: eace:

----------


## flaxxponken

> The Video is awesome.
> Did the hack works on corrently patch ?
> 
> eace:



It works perfect for me on patch 3.3.2

----------


## kamil234

works perfect for me, kinda sucks that mobs still aggro you if you're in the air..

is it because the program mimicks the packets as if you were moving on the ground?

----------


## Nurkurz

> It works perfect for me on patch 3.3.2


Thx for Answer my question  :Wink:

----------


## Norus

> works perfect for me, kinda sucks that mobs still aggro you if you're in the air..
> 
> is it because the program mimicks the packets as if you were moving on the ground?


Not exactly, it's simply swap "fly" packets with "walk" packets (which should avoid d/cs... ). Consequently server thinks you are walking (but not on the ground) so mobs can still aggro you ^^

Btw, I need the cooperation of someone for whom the fly/xyz/etc is not working in order to fix these bugs (preferably someone who speak french, that will be easier  :Wink:  )

----------


## flaxxponken

Sadly Iam getting disconnect when I do any ability, accept quest or trying to open something, guess that can't be fixed? 
Just had a idea to do some high lvl quest when you should pick something up, or throw something on it ;/

----------


## Jadd

Seeing as this has a non-process speeder in it I'll give you props, but nearly all of the other features don't work. +Rep.

----------


## Norus

I think I found the problem, this new version should allow everyone to enjoy all features, and the new ones  :Smile:  



> rev2 06/03/2010
> -All features should now work for everyone
> -Removed : GetTargetPosition()
> -Added : GetUnitPosition("unit")
> -Added : IsTeleporting() / return nil (if not teleporting) or remaining packets and total expected packets.
> -Added : StopTeleport()
> -New feature : ClickToTeleport
> -New feature : SpectateMode


AMulti rev2 (3.3.2) 06/03/2010

edit: my bad, indeed it is 3.3.2 and not 3.2.2 ^^'

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> I think I found the problem, this new version should allow everyone to enjoy all features, and the new ones  
> 
> 
> AMulti rev2 (3.2.2) 06/03/2010


tnx all features now work good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jaman007

Tnx all work! YOu are GOD!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Barrt73Rus

*Now you can easily teleport to the last bosses in stratholme or magister terrace tnx*

----------


## djnemesis1

OK realy thanks, now all features work.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

i enter /run print(GetUnitPositionPosition("player")) in chat, and where is must be coords? in console nothing!

----------


## Norus

Oops typo  :Embarrassment: 
GetUnitPosition("player") 
was obvious though ^^

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Oops typo ^^
> GetUnitPosition("player") 
> was obvious though ^^


*now work tnx

coords in stratholme to Baron, and go back to the exit:

To boss: /run Teleport(4031.8261,-3359.8994,115.0535)

To exit: /run Teleport(3590.9750,-3643.9299,138.4913)*

----------


## jonnyc55

I need something what can show xyz coords where i hover my mouse on the map, Any ideas?

----------


## darkblood14

Hmmm maybe i haven't understood, but when i use GetUnitPosition("player") i will get MY position and not the player(or that wasn't the idea?)

----------


## amunro

> Seeing as this has a non-process speeder in it I'll give you props, but nearly all of the other features don't work. +Rep.


TYY Jadd! Great work on the hack mate! Is there anywhere that lists usuful teleports?

----------


## jonnyc55

5 instances an hour rule sucks ass.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

Can blizz ban me for macros



> /console fly on
> /console noclip on
> /console setspeed 5


etc ? or no? :Smile:

----------


## Norus

> Can blizz ban me for macros
> 
> etc ? or no?


I do not think that blizzard employs hundred of GMs only to hunt down suspicious macros  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jonnyc55

I still can't find a use for this hack in terms of making gold or gaining items ? :P

I farming baron mount but the instances are capped to 5 an hour =/.

Any ideas for this hack ?

----------


## huky

> I still can't find a use for this hack in terms of making gold or gaining items ? :P
> 
> I farming baron mount but the instances are capped to 5 an hour =/.
> 
> Any ideas for this hack ?



Farm ores in Vezaxx
Farm herbs in Freya
Farm Elementium in BWL
Farm Sulfuron Ingots in MC
Create your own paths at ICC with the ores location.
Use speed 1.5 more or less in bgs (trying to being not very obvious)
Of course farm Elders for achievements
And in summer flame warden -> easy money
Farm Kael Thas in MGT
FOR CASTERS:
You can kit a boss with two points separated (only melee bosses at some instances)

Sorry for my English, I'm spanish.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Farm ores in Vezaxx
> Farm herbs in Freya
> Farm Elementium in BWL
> Farm Sulfuron Ingots in MC
> Create your own paths at ICC with the ores location.
> Use speed 1.5 more or less in bgs (trying to being not very obvious)
> Of course farm Elders for achievements
> And in summer flame warden -> easy money
> Farm Kael Thas in MGT
> ...


for farm herbs and ores in ulduar not need clear dugeon to this bosses?

----------


## jonnyc55

Any more lol ? Thanks for the ideas. I like the 1.5 speed for BG, that a good idea :P.

EDIT: Also where can i find XYZ locs for bosses?

----------


## Guablabla

everything works great now awesome job

----------


## Jadd

> TYY Jadd! Great work on the hack mate! Is there anywhere that lists usuful teleports?


Uh.. I didn't make it xD

----------


## Miksu

Hehehehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jadd

Just tried the new version. Everything works but StopFall. Just went to GM Island ;D

This hack is win.

----------


## flaxxponken

> for farm herbs and ores in ulduar not need clear dugeon to this bosses?


I don't think so, they may have changed it.
Because before people did teleport to open chests and things like that, so they removed it, but I'm pretty sure that they haven't removed for the herbs and ores.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

with this i got mount from baron(strat) and done all achievs in outland heroics  :Smile:

----------


## Jaman007

Works like a charm!

----------


## Naxxar26

very nice hack...hmm i think now its better than wow infinity  :Stick Out Tongue: 
teleporter works nice!!!
xD in bg i create macros with /run teleport+ coords to our flag and horde flag xD and simple teleporting...just very awesome hack...good programming skills..
but stopfall still DC me from server...but this hack i not using too much than fly +no clip hacks..:-)

----------


## oatman

Stopfall isn't working at all... D/C

----------


## klamor

anyone use this on a normal acct? i've been using on a trial for about an hour now and it seems to be fine  :Big Grin:  is it safe for me to use on my normal account?

----------


## fussie

Yer i think it should be safe i just used it to farm barons mount

----------


## kingpugster

No clip isn't working.

----------


## kingpugster

Nvm
*filllerrr*

----------


## DrakeFish

Why do you say that it's for 3.2.2 if it's for 3.3.2 ?

----------


## Guablabla

so far it seems safe i used in the day he posted it and im still not banned on my real account.

----------


## ArBar

alright ive been running this on a trial acct for about an hour no and still not banned. also ppl in this thread seem to be having similar results, so im considering using on my main to make gold. but, im gonna be honest, and im a little embarrassed to say this.

other then mining, i have absolutely no idea how i could exploit this to make gold. v.v

----------


## klamor

yeah, i couldnt find anything to do with it other than go under the world and mine... anyone have any useful suggestions?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

still possible to farm mine and herb underground :Smile:

----------


## flaxxponken

> yeah, i couldnt find anything to do with it other than go under the world and mine... anyone have any useful suggestions?


You can do a lot of things.
Explore everything.
Increase your speed in BG to be faster then everyone else.
Kill last bosses in all dungeons, by flying/noclip to all bosses, and I'm talking about pre-wotlk of course..
Mine, herb
Getting to quests faster
Farm mount easier
Go to dungeons and mine blabla..

----------


## eloivanelst

> Increase your speed in BG to be faster then everyone else.


This.

This happened to me like half an hour ago. And I was all like what the f*ck omgbbq is this..

----------


## klamor

anyone insterested in making a premade for doing this in BGs? im guessing people will report you for hacking in wsg lol

----------


## ArBar

i get d/c'd every time after flying for like 3 seconds. run speed doesnt affect me, but flying does.

----------


## djnemesis1

It is "safe" to use? (main account)

----------


## klamor

yeah its safe... i was stupid though, i went to old ironforge and fell in the lava... everytime i login i get DC'd anyone know a way to hearth my char or something so i can login again?

EDIT: nvm, it killed me and i spirit rezzed  :Big Grin:

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> It is "safe" to use? (main account)


yessss.......

----------


## djnemesis1

I mean, if you don`t do stupid thinks...

----------


## klamor

yeah dont fly around in stormwind or something lmao

----------


## klamor

anyone have the coords for flagrooms in WSG?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> anyone have the coords for flagrooms in WSG?


lol? players instant report you, and you have got ban :'D

----------


## klamor

> lol? players instant report you, and you have got ban :'D


havn't got a ban yet lmao

----------


## Guablabla

> anyone have the coords for flagrooms in WSG?


u will if u do some stupid shit like that lol

----------


## flaxxponken

> anyone have the coords for flagrooms in WSG?


Just use some extra speed and like climb hack if you're a stealth class.

----------


## alexizcoolz

72 Hour suspension received yesterday on my trial account i was testing it on, made sure i was in a remote location to test it so there was no chance of getting reported.

----------


## kingpugster

> 72 Hour suspension received yesterday on my trial account i was testing it on, made sure i was in a remote location to test it so there was no chance of getting reported.


Oh man. :O

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> 72 Hour suspension received yesterday on my trial account i was testing it on, made sure i was in a remote location to test it so there was no chance of getting reported.


lol you just a looser

----------


## kamil234

can someone tell me how to get XYZ coords?

all addons only show you XY

----------


## kingpugster

> lol you just a looser


Loooll thiss ^ :Big Grin:

----------


## Norus

> 72 Hour suspension received yesterday on my trial account i was testing it on, made sure i was in a remote location to test it so there was no chance of getting reported.


Usually they just delete the trial account, you are lucky ^^




> can someone tell me how to get XYZ coords?
> 
> all addons only show you XY


Addons coords aren't "true" coords.

----------


## amunro

> Uh.. I didn't make it xD


Lol yh but i wanted someone high up on the forum to double check it. The thanks refered to 'Nopt'.  :Big Grin: 

P.S Can ppl start posting some useful coords?

----------


## kamil234

@ noopt : doesn't help. lol

need coord for vezax room in ulduar plz

----------


## Norus

Small update  :Smile: 



> rev3 07/03/2010
> -C2T_Key + RightClick on map now display clicked coords (in the chat)
> -Water/Idiotproof for teleporthack and xyzr
> -Verbose now spam RaidAlert frame and let the console alone
> -Dismount/mount no longer disconnect while flying
> -Full "legit" ground speed is now avaible while flying (you have to stop any movement before modify your "legit" speed)
> -XYRZ has got 2 new hotkeys
> -Improved AfterTeleportWait
> -Stopfall fixed





> @ noopt : doesn't help. lol
> 
> need coord for vezax room in ulduar plz


You can't get "true" coords with addons (or perhaps with a HUGE database false coords -> true coords  :Stick Out Tongue: )

However Specate mode + (C2T_Key + RightClick) or GetUnitPosition() can provide some coords

----------


## Naxxar26

1. you are genius
2. this hack is much better than wow infinity..

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Small update 
> You can't get "true" coords with addons (or perhaps with a HUGE database false coords -> true coords )
> 
> However Specate mode + (C2T_Key + RightClick) or GetUnitPosition() can provide some coords


thank you very much!  :Smile:

----------


## Barrt73Rus

please reupload  :Smile: )
The file you are looking for is temporarily unavailable.

----------


## Naxxar26

if i need coords for something i just use commands for print..in wsg i must first go normally without hacks to ali+horde base and print the coords and after i write these coords to macros..thats all...and the coords is very loong..i just write not full but half of X coords Y coords Z coords...and i go to the same position.

----------


## Naxxar26

> please reupload )
> The file you are looking for is temporarily unavailable.


click on link again :-)
same problem here but u need only re-click on this link:-)

----------


## kamil234

very easy to get coords now. thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Barrt73Rus

wtf? with new version i got instant DC when i enable noclip/fly/speed

----------


## Coffeebot

Thank you very much for this its my first hack i use and its being great. Makes life easier traveling. thank you

----------


## Norus

> wtf? with new version i got instant DC when i enable noclip/fly/speed


Why everything can't just work as expected  :Frown: 
on which server do you play ?
did someone else have this problem?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Why everything can't just work as expected 
> on which server do you play ?
> did someone else have this problem?


I play on the official russian server
World of Warcraft Europe - ?????????? ??????? ?????? World of Warcraft
i download "rev2" and it works good, but rev3 dc me

----------


## oatman

Download link doesn't work... I enter the four digit code and it just refreshes again on the page. PLEASE use a different upload like MediaFire or FileBeam

UPDATE:
NVM, I got it working, I had to use a hotlink though... please don't use megaupload they are by far the worst upload site out there...

----------


## oatman

REV3:
Everything appears to be working amazingly! I am so glad that you have been putting ur time into this application, by far the best mod... I also really like the new yellow text that appears. Maybe in the future you can implement new stuff like ore locators for mining, and herb finders... who knows where you can take this application. Keep up the amazing work.

----------


## synthblade

The ctrl+click is amazing, works like a charm. Try not to be in combat when you do it, if you're teleporting and you get hit or mount/dismount or even cast something you may get a D/C.

The fly works and the noclip works, but I don't really see a use in them other than to explore. - The speed hack is pushing it. I would NOT recommend using that part of the hack due to server-side flags that may go off...

All in all, awesome job. This thing could go far with some protection touch-ups.

@Nopt: Is there any way you can impliment a type of "kill" or something to completely turn it off?

----------


## Kitsuji

Everything except fly and teleport WORK - 
Please note that I was on a trial account I was banned within 3 days (Didn't get seen by anyone) It is dectectable but works... 
I wouldn't recomend using it with an important account.

----------


## klamor

make a macro 



> /console setspeed 1
> /console fly odd
> /console noclip off
> /console climb off

----------


## oatman

Yea what I am noticing is all the trial accounts have been getting banned... I do not know how you are using it on your trial accounts but as for me its been 2 days so we'll have to see what happens.

I am pretty sure that if there is an suspicion it is an auto ban on trial accounts due to gold selling sites. I bet if they suspect anything on actual accounts they pass it unless there is more evident proof.

----------


## kiei

> 72 Hour suspension received yesterday on my trial account i was testing it on, made sure i was in a remote location to test it so there was no chance of getting reported.


Me too, and not just 72h, permanently, be very careful.

Anyway, this work is amazing, but I think i'm not going to use it with my real account  :Wink:

----------


## bigwoody

i figured out my problem you can delete this post haha stupid mistake sorry

----------


## supermanden

great program... however i got 1 issue - in config i setted my c2t hotkey=.
now when i press my key "." and then left click on the screen nothing happens. any solutions?

----------


## supermanden

and +rep =)

----------


## Barrt73Rus

rev3 is still not working for me

----------


## fussie

> rev3 is still not working for me


Same  :Frown:  it sucks but this is the best hack ever i love it

----------


## jonnyc55

I don't understand the 'teleport to unit' hack because it aint working for me. 
Also could you make the definitions of the different hacks more clearer  :Smile: , it may just be me... 

All in all thanks alot for sharing this great hack and i can't wait for more updates :wave:

----------


## Hecker

credits to you, and thanks ^_^

----------


## Megadeadlord

I was hoping that when I use this I can fly and get out of bosses los so i can solo instances and level faster but so far it looks like that's not possible they hit you anyways. Other then that slight disappointment hacks all work fine for me. Just make sure to disable everything before entering an instance.

----------


## stoneharry

Working fine for me, accidentally went to GM Island using the teleport feature on my main account, so hoping they don't check exploration data.  :Wink:  +Rep

----------


## Jadd

> Working fine for me, accidentally went to GM Island using the teleport feature on my main account, so hoping they don't check exploration data.  +Rep


How do you accidentally go to GM island? xD

Here's some useful teleport macros for WSG:
Alliance base, right on the flag:
/run Teleport(1540.331, 1481.449, 352.631)

Alliance base, underneath the flag:
/run Teleport(1545.317, 1483.111, 346.707)

Horde base, right on the flag:
/run Teleport(915.892, 1433.881, 345.51 :Cool: 

Horde base, on a hill behind the flag:
/run Teleport(903.351, 1402.671, 385.90 :Cool: 

Mid-field:
/run Teleport(1223.761, 1452.611, 388.056)


Enjoy!

----------


## darkblood14

Hur hur, forcing gm hands to ban the trial account now?  :Smile:

----------


## Gortoe

> rev3 is still not working for me


neither is it for me

----------


## kurages

Thanks its amazing hack, fly, noclip, teleport or speedhack works every time, but it have a little problem. I can not fly from a flat surface, only from some mountain. Maybe only i have this problem, i dont know. Can you reduce the range of jump in UltraXYZR and create some ingame options to on/off it? Sometimes i have d/c when use it. 
Sry for my bad english =)

----------


## JerryZ

Thankyou for this program it has helped me alot with my mining

----------


## Naxxar26

tested on trial account on official servers...all features works..even stopfall now works..btw thx for coords jadd..other players now think im gm xD

----------


## Naxxar26

and i have one more question...is there any way to you create teleport hack that can tele you between map ids like from azeroth to eastern kingdoms or something like this? or its impossible? thanks for respond

----------


## stoneharry

Jadd, I was copying + pasting to do on trial account, and hit enter instead of backspace.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Just tested this to get to Lich King on my main, win. Don't dare do it in a battleground though.  :Smile:  Will post video in a hour.

----------


## Glenn120

Heya guys.
Kinda dumb question maybe.
IF I got cought by blizz, how long would the ban be? Or is it even perm-ban?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Jadd, I was copying + pasting to do on trial account, and hit enter instead of backspace. 
> Just tested this to get to Lich King on my main, win. Don't dare do it in a battleground though.  Will post video in a hour.


can u give coords please?

----------


## stoneharry

[YT]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k2yUhUerWek&hl=en_GB&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k2yUhUerWek&hl=en_GB&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>[/YT]

/run Teleport(431, -2124, 1500)

----------


## HitmanDeLuxe

I dont get it. How do i use this? I type /console "command" on, yet nothing happens.

----------


## ArBar

gg harry. i wonder if theres any way to solo him via kiting. or solo any raid boss tbh.

----------


## synthblade

I just noticed something with this hack. While it's active (running that is) my character doesn't want to fly off the ground with my flying mount. I have to press <spacebar> rapidly to get off the ground. It's like I'm stuck down to the ground X_x - possible to fix?

[EDIT]: Nevermind, I don't know for sure if this hack has anything to do with it. I can simply aim my camera up before hitting spacebar and i lift off fine.

----------


## DrakeFish

So the hack is fully injected and doesn't include any Warden protection? (as I can read) I suppose that means about 90%+ detection chance?
I also suppose the Warden guys are waiting to get enough bans into their list before to banwave?

----------


## Guablabla

> So the hack is fully injected and doesn't include any Warden protection? (as I can read) I suppose that means about 90%+ detection chance?
> I also suppose the Warden guys are waiting to get enough bans into their list before to banwave?


that is my guess as well

----------


## kurages

One more time thanks! Baron Rivendare gave me Deathcharger's Reins!! I'm so happy! =)

----------


## Jadd

> So the hack is fully injected and doesn't include any Warden protection? (as I can read) I suppose that means about 90%+ detection chance?
> I also suppose the Warden guys are waiting to get enough bans into their list before to banwave?


Probably, but it's not flagging for bans at the moment. Unless on an account you're willing to get banned, I'd probably check this thread every time it's used. It is a pretty epic hack though ;D

----------


## thenicksta

Hey guys, this looks like a Fantastic hack, but is it still undetected..? i would love to know

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Hey guys, this looks like a Fantastic hack, but is it still undetected..? i would love to know


detected by players only1

----------


## thenicksta

Another Question, what is the program used to detect if the warden is detecting it?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

omgepic
http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/5...1010174836.jpg
http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/38/...1010174835.jpg

----------


## Coffeebot

I have a question about this hack.
Could someone explain to me this: if the hack is still detectable when its ON but i don't use any features (running in background). Thanks to anyone who can shed some light.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> if the hack is still detectable when its ON but i don't use any features


you not got ban

----------


## SoulShattered

Stoneharry sent it to me to try, I am impressed.

----------


## Yunisha1990

Any bans received yet?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Any bans received yet?


no.
/facepalm

----------


## The-Guardian

Lol, I wish WoWinfinity had a teleport function  :Frown:

----------


## Guablabla

> Lol, I wish WoWinfinity had a teleport function


fail on their part aye

----------


## DrakeFish

> I have a question about this hack.
> Could someone explain to me this: if the hack is still detectable when its ON but i don't use any features (running in background). Thanks to anyone who can shed some light.


If the injected module becomes detected, then simply running the Injector exe will make you flagged. People say it isn't yet, but I suppose it will be in not so long. 





> no.
> /facepalm


We can read 2 or 3 bans report in this thread so why answering no?

----------


## thenicksta

Ok, i made a trial account to have some real fun, and maybe 2 mins in of Fly hacking, speed hacking and no cliping, i got disconnected. I tried to log back in but it told me that the account information is wrong, so i went on the warcraft site and logged in perfectly, went back to my client and the same error message, even after a terminate of there EXE and a restart of wow.... SO, im not too sure if this means its detected or not... because my account information didnt say anything on the site, but it wont let me back in to game. I went on my main account to test if it was my internet that was the problem, and it isant, i logged in fine....

Im not too sure what is going on, but this hack is now perhaps starting not to be safe.. Not too sure...

I was only blasting around at 30 speed too... so im not too sure

Anyway, just a bit of a warning to anyone thinking about using this on there main. Make a trial account and test it out be for hand, it only takes about 1 minute.

PS: Fantastic hack though, had alot of fun for all the 2 mins worth of it. :P 


PSS: im using the US servers.. if that matters at all

----------


## Jadd

> Ok, i made a trial account to have some real fun, and maybe 2 mins in of Fly hacking, speed hacking and no cliping, i got disconnected. I tried to log back in but it told me that the account information is wrong, so i went on the warcraft site and logged in perfectly, went back to my client and the same error message, even after a terminate of there EXE and a restart of wow.... SO, im not too sure if this means its detected or not... because my account information didnt say anything on the site, but it wont let me back in to game. I went on my main account to test if it was my internet that was the problem, and it isant, i logged in fine....
> 
> Im not too sure what is going on, but this hack is now perhaps starting not to be safe.. Not too sure...
> 
> I was only blasting around at 30 speed too... so im not too sure
> 
> Anyway, just a bit of a warning to anyone thinking about using this on there main. Make a trial account and test it out be for hand, it only takes about 1 minute.
> 
> PS: Fantastic hack though, had alot of fun for all the 2 mins worth of it. :P 
> ...


Restart computer. Should fix it.

----------


## Guablabla

[QUOTE=DrakeFish;1826759]If the injected module becomes detected, then simply running the Injector exe will make you flagged. People say it isn't yet, but I suppose it will be in not so long. 

so blizzard will eventually be able to detect injector.exe? i thought warden only searched for know" dll files, which over time this one will obviously become "known"

----------


## ~OddBall~

This is a public hack, that has already become popular on here. It has no protection, therefore it's not a matter of if Blizzard will detect it, but when.

^that sounded so dramatic xD

But seriously, this won't be undetected long.

----------


## Snype

Is this totally virus free?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Is this totally virus free?


yes filler

----------


## Norus

> This is a public hack, that has already become popular on here. It has no protection, therefore it's not a matter of if Blizzard will detect it, but when.
> 
> ^that sounded so dramatic xD
> 
> But seriously, this won't be undetected long.


Even protected, anything can be detected  :Frown: 
They simply have to bypass protection (especially on a public hack)




> no.
> /facepalm


Hopefully ^^




> Is this totally virus free?


Yes it is.

PS: was playing with "MapNotes" addon ^^
[YT]EsxG73oGEyI[/YT]

----------


## DrakeFish

> Originally Posted by DrakeFish
> 
> 
> If the injected module becomes detected, then simply running the Injector exe will make you flagged. People say it isn't yet, but I suppose it will be in not so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so blizzard will eventually be able to detect injector.exe? i thought warden only searched for know" dll files, which over time this one will obviously become "known"


Actualy, when you run the ExE, it injects the DLL instantly. That's why I'm saying that.

----------


## Faulen

I love leveling with the speed set at 1.4 and Click to Teleport/ Climb when I am in trouble  :Smile:

----------


## Naxxar26

nopt when you release Amulti addon please? its amazing addon

----------


## Norus

> nopt when you release Amulti addon please? its amazing addon


Now ^^




> rev4 13/03/2010
> -Added : GetCorpsePosition()
> -New feature : WaterWalk (/console waterwalk <on/off>) 
> -Fixed : d/cs after teleporting while dead
> -Fixed : d/cs after zone change (while flying)
> -Added : Prototype addon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMulti rev4 (3.3.2) 07/03/2010

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Now ^^
> 
> 
> AMulti rev4 (3.3.2) 07/03/2010


tnx work great. i killed baron in stratholme 194 times, but horse mount not drop  :Frown:

----------


## Guablabla

> Actualy, when you run the ExE, it injects the DLL instantly. That's why I'm saying that.


so does it actually detect the dll file by name? cause if thats the case u could just use a different injector and just change the name of the dll /shrug

----------


## darkblood14

I might be totally wrong but warden won't look for inject.dll and just flag you, it has other ways to detect. (same principle but looking in memory for some offsets that i guess the bot/program/etc access or modifies, again i might be wrong as i'm not a pro in domain)

----------


## DrakeFish

> so does it actually detect the dll file by name? cause if thats the case u could just use a different injector and just change the name of the dll /shrug


I suppose it doesn't detect it yet if nobody talked about it, but I won't use it cause of the high chances it got to be detected.

----------


## Faulen

Hey Nopt.. How did you get all of the Map Bookmarks?

Or import it from somewhere else?

----------


## Norus

> Hey Nopt.. How did you get all of the Map Bookmarks?
> 
> Or import it from somewhere else?


Minimap button -> Right clic -> Create Note  :Wink: 
You can also import



> /mapnote k<WM Ironforge> x<0.328521> y<0.474156> t<Vieux Forgefer> i1<Forgefer> i2<-4819.41;-973.33;464.71> cr<Nopt> i<0> tf<0> i1f<0> i2f<0>


and export : right clic -> send note

----------


## Faulen

> Minimap button -> Right clic -> Create Note 
> You can also import
> and export : right clic -> send note


Thanks a bunch  :Big Grin: 

Works great by the way. +Rep

----------


## Dist719

Been using for awhile now. Really great addon, DLing ver4 now. Keep it up Nopt.

----------


## Deminish

> Minimap button -> Right clic -> Create Note 
> You can also import
> and export : right clic -> send note


thanks so much for the hack


but is it possible to go behind the target when using rather then on the target

/run Teleport(GetUnitPosition("target"))


thank u so much =)

----------


## Norus

> thanks so much for the hack
> 
> 
> but is it possible to go behind the target when using rather then on the target
> 
> /run Teleport(GetUnitPosition("target"))
> 
> 
> thank u so much =)





> x,y,z,r = GetUnitPosition("target");
> x = x - d * math.cos(r);
> y = y - d * math.sin(r);
> Teleport(x,y,z);


Where d is the desired distance from the target =)

----------


## synthblade

When I try to create a note on my minimap i just get a print message in purple text saying !!!!!:WM Elwynn

----------


## crazyelfjj

This is a really neat tool....

What you should do next is making it undetectable...Making it last longer  :Smile: 

oh yes, might I add +3 rep?

----------


## Rivus

This thing is AWESOME O_O 

Yet, it lacks security :P I hope you progress in that area :P

----------


## Coffeebot

Hey rev4 feels like flying got faster and smoother, great work!
I have a request, could you create a kill command so users can turn it OFF whenever they don't use it.
Thank you for making this thing public excellent tool. :wave:

----------


## desen2

How disable this hack?

----------


## Deminish

> Where d is the desired distance from the target =)



sorry.. but where is that info suppose to go ? in a macro 

sorry, thanks

----------


## Snype

How do i get the addon to work?

----------


## lanman92

guys im sorry to inform you but im pretty sure that this works but it has a delayed bann atm so i would advise not to use it on your main account

----------


## Lunrei

> guys im sorry to inform you but im pretty sure that this works but it has a delayed bann atm so i would advise not to use it on your main account


How long of a delay? ive been using it a week.

----------


## pinktruffle

I can't seem to get the teleporting working is that because im playing on private?

----------


## rnetz

delayed bans are usually one month, to 6 weeks.

----------


## Zachary Trant

> guys im sorry to inform you but im pretty sure that this works but it has a delayed bann atm so i would advise not to use it on your main account


I was banned with it, but I doubt that's because it was detected, as I was banned about 20 minutes after fighting a guy while warping all over the place, and I was banned for exploitation, not cheating programs, so they probably just thought I was lag switching.

In conclusion: It's not detected, just don't be an idiot with it. twocents

----------


## Barrt73Rus

*just dont use it with near players.*

----------


## thenicksta

To be honest, someone should run that warden flagging program to see if its still all right. Until then, i think everyone should be very careful

----------


## restlesspyro

I got bored yesterday and decided to tele the flag in wsg lol. Was fun until I took a break and tried to log back on later and was banned for 42 hours.

----------


## fussie

> I got bored yesterday and decided to tele the flag in wsg lol. Was fun until I took a break and tried to log back on later and was banned for 42 hours.



Lol i didnt get banned for 3 days on a trial acc i teleported to flag to flag everygame lol my name was waldaa

----------


## Barrt73Rus

oO when i start the hack i got wow error
This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #134 (0x85100086) Fatal Condition
Program:	D:\WoW\Wow.exe

Invalid function pointer: 0BAEBC20

----------


## Staunton

Hello i know everyone is asking for stuff, but i was wondering if you would be able to put it so when you have speedhack when your fighting you can cast faster and hit faster? would be the ultimate

----------


## Jaman007

> Hello i know everyone is asking for stuff, but i was wondering if you would be able to put it so when you have speedhack when your fighting you can cast faster and hit faster? would be the ultimate



You can't do that, cuz its server sided.

----------


## Mikezorz27

Very nice Multihack man. Once my main account gets un-frozen I'll be sure to use it to it's fullest potential, but right now, I'm messing around on a lowbie on a trial account playing WSG. Here are my macros to tele to flag rooms, btw.

Alliance Flag Room
/run Teleport(1537.65625,1482.4772949219,352.4062805175 :Cool: 

Horde Flag Room
/run Teleport(918.47814941406,1433.9410400391,346.05923461913)

Have Fun, I know I did!

----------


## lilkid91

Aight, speed is great. You should make a hack where you have to pay. and make it secret, so you can keep it in touch and you can make some money.

----------


## lilkid91

There is no config file?

----------


## Norus

> oO when i start the hack i got wow error
> This application has encountered a critical error:
> 
> ERROR #134 (0x85100086) Fatal Condition
> Program: D:\WoW\Wow.exe
> 
> Invalid function pointer: 0BAEBC20


you mean when you try to use any command?
looks like the patch on the invalid pointer error failed for some reasons.
The most odd is that this did not happen before, did you do something bad? x)

----------


## rawen666

> Very nice Multihack man. Once my main account gets un-frozen I'll be sure to use it to it's fullest potential, but right now, I'm messing around on a lowbie on a trial account playing WSG. Here are my macros to tele to flag rooms, btw.
> 
> Alliance Flag Room
> /run Teleport(1537.65625,1482.4772949219,352.4062805175
> 
> Horde Flag Room
> /run Teleport(918.47814941406,1433.9410400391,346.05923461913)
> 
> Have Fun, I know I did!


OMG, man, are you that dwarf hacking WSG?  :Big Grin: DD I thought i will kill u :P u made meh angry  :Big Grin: DDD

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> you mean when you try to use any command?
> looks like the patch on the invalid pointer error failed for some reasons.
> The most odd is that this did not happen before, did you do something bad? x)


i got this error becous i press macro command "run teleport etc" before start hack

----------


## Tomas301

works like a dream, except for teleport

----------


## Zeroi9

I dont know if anyone has written this, but if you hold Alt, hit down/up arrow and delete or insert you will rotate, its cool. 
Secondly, thanks for this awesome hack, will be very useful. +4 Rep.

----------


## parker1231

Someone please help. I tried the WSG macro used by the person earlier in this thread: "/run Teleport(1537.65625,1482.4772949219,352.4062805175 :Cool: ". I get a 'LUA error' pop up.
Message: [string "Teleport(1537.65625,1482.4772949219,352.406..."]:1: attempt to call global 'Teleport' (a nil value)
Time: 03/16/10 02:14:43
Count: 1
Stack: [string "Teleport(1537.65625,1482.4772949219,352.406..."]:1: in main chunk
[C]: in function `RunScript'
Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:1901: in function `value'
Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:3573: in function `ChatEdit_ParseText'
Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:3221: in function `ChatEdit_SendText'
Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:3245: in function `ChatEdit_OnEnterPressed'
[string "*:OnEnterPressed"]:1: in function <[string "*:OnEnterPressed"]:1>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 1537.65625
(*temporary) = 1482.4772949219
(*temporary) = 352.40628051758
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'Teleport' (a nil value)"
. 

Idk what to do.. I also get it with a few other commands too.

----------


## Jaman007

It's pointless to mess up with this hack on trial account. You will just make other players look suspicious and got reported and if those reports will be few on a day Blizzard will have to react in some way. So why messing around if you can benefit it's full potential, like farming mounts, easy questing, porting to bosses you need etc. Just my opinion.

Otherwise its awesome hack, and tnx again.

----------


## Dazzeh

Hack works great, I dont have any problems. All features working fine.

I am just asking, is your next step make it to safe?
I've already banned 2 acc because of multihacks so I dont wanna take risk :P.

----------


## Norus

> Someone please help. I tried the WSG macro used by the person earlier in this thread: "/run Teleport(1537.65625,1482.4772949219,352.4062805175". I get a 'LUA error' pop up.
> Message: [string "Teleport(1537.65625,1482.4772949219,352.406..."]:1: attempt to call global 'Teleport' (a nil value)
> Time: 03/16/10 02:14:43
> Count: 1
> Stack: [string "Teleport(1537.65625,1482.4772949219,352.406..."]:1: in main chunk
> [C]: in function `RunScript'
> Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:1901: in function `value'
> Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:3573: in function `ChatEdit_ParseText'
> Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:3221: in function `ChatEdit_SendText'
> ...


hmm, maybe you should inject the hack first.




> Hack works great, I dont have any problems. All features working fine.
> 
> I am just asking, is your next step make it to safe?
> I've already banned 2 acc because of multihacks so I dont wanna take risk :P.


I don't think it is "unsafe"... at least for now
Anyway I can't make it definitively "safe", people on this forums explain to all and sundry that it is'nt possible to make an "undectable" thing, and they are right.
Besides I don't think I have time and skills required

----------


## Dazzeh

Few question more:

1) Is it safe to use this hack on main account?
2) Does WoW need new patch before Warden can be able to detect hack?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Few question more:
> 
> 1) Is it safe to use this hack on main account?
> 2) Does WoW need new patch before Warden can be able to detect hack?


safe, but if you use this hack near players he report and you got ban

----------


## Norus

> Few question more:
> 
> 1) Is it safe to use this hack on main account?
> 2) Does WoW need new patch before Warden can be able to detect hack?


1) For now I think it's good but...
2) No, warden is downloaded every login, he doesn't need a new patch.
Consequently 1) can no longer be true in the next 10 minutes (unlikely though)

----------


## parker1231

> hmm, maybe you should inject the hack first.


Umm... I did? Do I inject it before I log in? or after? I did it while i WAS already logged in and a little pop up said it successfully injected, and then my current WoW Client ID... Any other solutions?

----------


## Mikezorz27

> OMG, man, are you that dwarf hacking WSG? DD I thought i will kill u :P u made meh angry DDD


No, I doubt anyone remembers me, seeing as how I just got banned for going to GM Island using the teleport xD. Maybe someone does remember me, I was playing lvls 10-19 on a Tauren druid named Caqwas. Only played about 5 games, then went to GM Island..twice, and got myself a nice perma-ban, on a trial account xD

----------


## Barrt73Rus

Nopt add please rev4 in first post

----------


## henhouse

Tested, works awesome, everything I tired works (took me while to figure out noclipping only works with flymode).

Tried all over the realm servers today, went to GM Island and all over the place!

----------


## mobikenobi

was working fine, and now i can not run fly without DCing, any reason?

----------


## gippy

all the gm island co-ords i try send me out far far into the black stuff :P

can any one pm me proper co-ords?

Edit:doesn't matter, found some.

----------


## Faulen

Haha I saw this on some other website. The poster said thanks to you.
So I posted "This is from MMOwned, you can find the lastest edition there.." and some other thing. My post was deleted the next day xD. Guess that they dont like MMOwned.

----------


## Norus

> was working fine, and now i can not run fly without DCing, any reason?


I do not know
What has been change between "was" and "now" ?




> Umm... I did? Do I inject it before I log in? or after? I did it while i WAS already logged in and a little pop up said it successfully injected, and then my current WoW Client ID... Any other solutions?


Try without any addon.
I have not any other solutions

Anyway, quick update :



> rev5 18/03/2010
> -Merged with http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-programs/266144-release-anothermorpher.html
> -Improved idiotproof while teleport
> -Added : /console xyzr <on/off> //enable/disable xyzr hotkeys
> -Added : /console areload //reload config file immediately
> -Things that I forgot x)


AMulti rev5 (3.3.2) 18/03/2010

PS: morpher commands now accept extra parameter -target (after regular parameters)... effect is obvious 
/console morph -1 doesn't restore your native id anymore, use /console morph off instead

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> I do not know
> What has been change between "was" and "now" ?
> 
> Try without any addon.
> I have not any other solutions
> 
> Anyway, quick update :
> 
> 
> AMulti rev5 (3.3.2) 18/03/2010


omg thx morpher work! can you made little addon for easly enter morph ids?
http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/2...1810020548.jpg

----------


## Barrt73Rus

and add russian names support?  :Big Grin: 
Imageshack - wowscrnshot031810021151.jpg

----------


## Norus

I'm tired of making addons ^^
But it is not prohibited to make/release addons for AMulti =)




> and add russian names support? 
> Imageshack - wowscrnshot031810021151.jpg


Sadly I deleted the wow russian client  :Frown:

----------


## Barrt73Rus

i find this



> addon for this program.
> Author SinisteR
> Filebeam - Free Fast File Hosting


for [Release] NMorpher - Mount & Player Morpher maybe it works for amulti

----------


## Dist719

> Few question more:
> 
> 1) Is it safe to use this hack on main account?
> 2) Does WoW need new patch before Warden can be able to detect hack?


You CAN use this on your main, just don't be stupid with it. Don't use it in BGs or public places like cities or towns where people might see you. Any private place like instances or lowbie zones where aren't many people is ok. I use it on my main and level my alt with it quite often, just don't fly around in dalaran or draw any attention.

----------


## gippy

How did you manage to get your mapnotes to do what you do in your vid?

----------


## Dist719

I believe GM island coords are either:

1, 16238.291, 16219.044, 9.600

16222.6 16265.9 13.2085
or
16200 16200 1

Go ahead and try these out, but I believe they have attempted to seclude it more, so don't flame me if it doesn't work.

----------


## gippy

16238.291, 16219.044, 9.600

is what i used from the nelf starter.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> 16238.291, 16219.044, 9.600
> 
> is what i used from the nelf starter.


wrong coords......

----------


## gippy

> wrong coords......


well ive been there twice with two different chars with them, so no not really.

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/j...510_223517.jpg

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> well ive been there twice with two different chars with them, so no not really.
> 
> http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/j...510_223517.jpg


not work for me. just not teleported

----------


## gippy

just ninjaed the arena master trinket on a lvl 5 gnome from underneath while about six 80s fought it out above me.

win :P

----------


## Barrt73Rus

And another question about farming herb and mines in ulduar - without killing leviafan can not be done so that there were other bosses?
freya 
/run Teleport(2384.6989,3.4501,471.3562)

can you give me vezax mine coords?

----------


## synthblade

> I do not know
> Anyway, quick update :
> AMulti rev5 (3.3.2) 18/03/2010
> 
> PS: morpher commands now accept extra parameter -target (after regular parameters)... effect is obvious 
> /console morph -1 doesn't restore your native id anymore, use /console morph off instead


Dude, your are the ****in' SHIT. Wish I could give you more rep. :wave:

----------


## tindzz

Just wanted to say:
If you are running PTR while trying the hack on live, it wont work

----------


## DarkenedSky

How do we get the AMulti addon to show back up by the minimap?

----------


## Ahleaxo

I got a question here.
Is it possible to teleport to a selectiv player?
Let's say that the players nick is "Analplug" what shall i write in the macro? would be awesome to get a reply on that.

Thanks for this awesome hack.

----------


## Norus

> How do we get the AMulti addon to show back up by the minimap?


I'm not sure to understand your question but "Set As MiniNote" (in the contextual menu) should help you.




> Dude, your are the ****in' SHIT. Wish I could give you more rep. :wave:


thx  :Wink: 




> I got a question here.
> Is it possible to teleport to a selectiv player?
> Let's say that the players nick is "Analplug" what shall i write in the macro? would be awesome to get a reply on that.
> 
> Thanks for this awesome hack.


lua functions are here to help YOU to code this kind of things, not for me to do so x)
Anyway:


```
/target Analplug
/run Teleport(GetUnitPosition("target"));
/targetlasttarget
```

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ahleaxo

Awesome, thank you Nopt.

By the way, i add Quicknote but where can i find them and teleport to them? ;S

Since when i open "Mapnotes browser" they are there, but when i click "teleport" nothing happens.

----------


## Norus

have you injected the hack before ? ^^

----------


## Ahleaxo

hehe yea of course..

everything works fine except the teleport (can teleport to ppl etc now) but not to the waypoints that are set.

----------


## reeveerx

Hi all....

Not sure if nobody is aware of this but thought I'd post it anyway as it's quite good!

If you are a priest and are using this hack, you can use Mind Control on a mob and then use the hack to make them fly, noclip teleport etc!  :Big Grin:  It's good for pvp as a priest, you can Mind Control the opponent and then make them fly up in the air, then disable the fly hack and take off mind control and they fall to there death  :Smile: 

Just thought I'd put this out there  :Smile:

----------


## eNjOi_

works fine for me, keep up the hard work!

----------


## DarkenedSky

> I'm not sure to understand your question but "Set As MiniNote" (in the contextual menu) should help you.


When I first started it up, there was a minimap icon (an icon around the minimap in the top right) that had a funny looking icon and said, "AMulti". If you clicked on it, you could set the speed, fly, etc. with it so you didn't need to do the code.

However, by my accident I moved it off the minimap area and it hasn't shown up ever again.

----------


## gippy

weird, when i have the addon turned on it wont go past the loading screen.

edit:when i disable the browser it'll logg in and it'll work but the teleport wont.

----------


## GierGeared

Yea i get the same problem as the other guy , i can tele to targets and all that jazz but when i try to teleport to the mini map note thingy's nothing happens

----------


## araknidude

Quick question: when you crtl+click to teleport, do other players see you flying through the air, or do you just "appear" there? Is it possible for someone to see you flying through the air?

Also, when teleporting, is there any way that Blizz can see you traveled from point A to point B in an inhuman amount of time, and know that you're hacking?

----------


## vonkova

> Quick question: when you crtl+click to teleport, do other players see you flying through the air, or do you just "appear" there? Is it possible for someone to see you flying through the air?
> 
> Also, when teleporting, is there any way that Blizz can see you traveled from point A to point B in an inhuman amount of time, and know that you're hacking?


when u click to tele or tele to target ppl see you teleporting to the destination, but just looks like your lagging very bad but its also really fast so its not that noticeably.

----------


## Guablabla

> Quick question: when you crtl+click to teleport, do other players see you flying through the air, or do you just "appear" there? Is it possible for someone to see you flying through the air?
> 
> Also, when teleporting, is there any way that Blizz can see you traveled from point A to point B in an inhuman amount of time, and know that you're hacking?


actually its very noticable, i was testign it out with some friends they said it look like u jump but just keep going lol

----------


## Zeroi9

I have tried : 
Flyhack, speedhack, wallclimb. Works perfect.
Thanks, you already got 4+ rep.

----------


## gippy

More rep just for the pure fun im having with this, how about some level 3 pvp? i name this threat from above :P

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/j...910_170622.jpg
http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/j...910_171200.jpg

lol could also post my pic of a lvl 8 gnome testing his dps on the dummy in the dk area, while a 80 ud dk looks on :P

great stuff

edit:damn it says i need to spread it about more, no idea why.

----------


## benderlender2

Awesome hack man keep up the good work

----------


## AgentBauer

In the images posted above the user has a box with ajustable bars and checkboxes for each hack. Is that the newest version or custom?

EDIT: NVM found v5 download, thanks :3

----------


## jeff9090

does this work for mac?

----------


## AgentBauer

I read something about if you teleport to baron without killing ziggurats that you get flagged for investigation? Anyone know about that?

----------


## Roaringjet

This stuff also works in vehicles, having some lolage in SotA/IoC (capture relic in 30sec from start = over 9000 interners)

----------


## AgentBauer

I can't figure out how to use C2Tele =[

EDIT: nvm

----------


## FroztyWow

crashing  :Frown:

----------


## AgentBauer

What are some things you all use this for? I don't mine ore herb and I cant think of any uses

----------


## Dist719

> What are some things you all use this for? I don't mine ore herb and I cant think of any uses


Farming (Any profession, Rep, Unique or rare items like old Strat without doing the whole instance.)
Dailies (Pretty much any daily, but faster.)
Battlegrounds (not safe, I don't suggest it.)
Areans (Also not safe.)
Leveling (Doing quests much faster, espescially ones that are a pain to get to, like ones that require you to go across the whole continent. Also useful to Click-to-teleport away if you're about to die.)
World PvP (Go mess with the opposite factions main cities, without taking forever to get there//running back)
Achievements (Old dungeons, soloing old raids quicker, Getting to zones that require rep farming faster, farming rep faster.)

And a lot of other possibilities. Use your imagination.

----------


## 00162

Just received a ban.. No email yet not sure how long... was in the lvl one area no one around....

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Just received a ban.. No email yet not sure how long... was in the lvl one area no one around....


just loooooser

----------


## Trollblod

I tried using the injector today (I was logged in during the time) it got me disconnected.
Logged on, got to the character selection screen perfectly, logged onto my character and just as I entered the world, I got disconnected. : S
Never had problems with this before, guess it's detected now?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> I tried using the injector today (I was logged in during the time) it got me disconnected.
> Logged on, got to the character selection screen perfectly, logged onto my character and just as I entered the world, I got disconnected. : S
> Never had problems with this before, guess it's detected now?


not detected. i got 3 rep exalted with this hack per one day and i not have DC's

----------


## Trollblod

> not detected. i got 3 rep exalted with this hack per one day and i not have DC's


Today? Ieref

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Today? Ieref


yes.. 
and i use right now

----------


## Trollblod

> yes.. 
> and i use right now


>: ( Why did I get DCed then? Oh well...

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> >: ( Why did I get DCed then? Oh well...


maybe you use old rev?
http://n.opt.free.fr/amulti/AMulti%20rev5%20(3.3.2).zip - newest
Nopt add in first post please!



> I do not know
> What has been change between "was" and "now" ?
> 
> Try without any addon.
> I have not any other solutions
> 
> Anyway, quick update :
> AMulti rev5 (3.3.2) 18/03/2010
> 
> ...

----------


## kateri4ka

/console setspeed <RealNumber>
/run SetSpeed(<RealNumber>)

Doesn't work anymore, or I'm doing something wrong.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> /console setspeed <RealNumber>
> /run SetSpeed(<RealNumber>)
> 
> Doesn't work anymore, or I'm doing something wrong.


work fine.

----------


## ace101

> work fine.


How do I do speed hack thing then? I cant seem to get it to work either

----------


## Norus

> How do I do speed hack thing then? I cant seem to get it to work either


/console setspeed 10

----------


## Ground Zero

> just loooooser


Just infraaaaaaacted.

Go troll somewhere else.

----------


## aking75

works fine! good work, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## DarkenedSky

Still no reply on the mini map icon?

----------


## GRB

Ppl using this to show off, like in pvp, go to dk area and gm island and so on so on, they should never ever seen this hack, they are making this much more detectable, and sooner or later ppl that use this hack properly, like quest faster, mount farm, and use it as low profil will get banned couse of those guys that just SHOWING OFF. 

Learn to use this as a previlege and not as something fun.

----------


## Subset

This is great and all, but the only thing I might fear is the mighty banwave.

Plus I got WI, but nice work Nopt

----------


## dadude737

just awesome! everything is working
+Rep

----------


## benderlender2

Great hack man! keep up the good work

----------


## benderlender2

Was testing on trail account for the new patch and when i inject seems to crash my WoW now. Anyone else have this issue?

----------


## st0n3b0n3

3.3.3 did something, because it worked beautifully yesterday, today it freezes wow. Anyone know the problem?

----------


## st0n3b0n3

well that was kinda weird... but ya same problem here man

----------


## benderlender2

Seems like it's incompatible with 3.3.3; Looking forward to update  :Smile:

----------


## araknidude

Yeah I hope the update comes along soon.

----------


## thebbandit

confirming that this hack does not work with patch 3.3.3 was working great while i was ultra questing my paladin, i went from 1-20 in a couple hours XD now its crashing wow when it injects...  :Frown:  this hack is pretty sweet though.

----------


## benderlender2

Definitely the best hack Ive seen since UltimateWow.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

Oo I saw after the next game start
http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/1820/95251821.jpg



> A. In the course of client component WORLD OF WARCRAFT can monitor the computer's memory (RAM) AND / OR Running processes in order to identify unauthorized applications Other vendors work simultaneously with WORLD OF WARCRAFT.

----------


## Eddie94

How do i get your macros nopt? so i can teleport easier=

----------


## galendor

Nice, thank you

----------


## Eddie94

Were looking forward to Update  :Big Grin: !

----------


## pekmak01

Yes this is nice app for pretty much everything :P

Damn patches, waiting for an update...

----------


## rekoil222

Great program, tried it for a day before the patch ): Can't wait for an update! +rep

----------


## undoedun

Yes, really waiting for next update, it was so cool app :P

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> New patch out, so wait for next release


LOL see at date my post



> 2 Weeks Ago

----------


## 1337php

Thanks so much for this one. Eagerly awaiting an update! It definitely helped make leveling go faster.

----------


## Norus

thank you all, I'll try to update it quickly, despite how huge the work seems :/
I did not realize that I added so many offsets/features since rev1, making the code awful ^^'




> Still no reply on the mini map icon?


Delete lua saved variables.

----------


## xssorc

Hey, its just epic =) looking forward for an uptade! , hopefully its not a huge work to do!

----------


## HCG

Patchs are bad :[

----------


## oatman

Not to mention the testing that goes involved to see if anyone gets banned.

----------


## aking75

can't wait for an update! great work.

----------


## undoedun

> LOL see at date my post


Yh, i looked it was last page, but it was something like 6, not last MISS CLICK  :Smile: 
Btw.. You are doing some nice new aps to new update?

----------


## undoedun

> thank you all, I'll try to update it quickly, despite how huge the work seems :/
> I did not realize that I added so many offsets/features since rev1, making the code awful ^^'


Yeah nice work dude, hope you get it fast done  :Smile:

----------


## Norus

Voila  :Smile: 




> rev6 25/03/2010
> -Updated for 3.3.3


AMulti rev6 (3.3.3) 25/03/2010

----------


## dajustman

Iv try this hack and it works Great glade iv downloaded it tryed it on "spermik" private server

----------


## Chase_Payne

> (I don't have enough skills ^^)



 :Big Grin:  But you have plenty enough skills to packet swap and actually inject the servers lol.

I wish I knew how to program, +Rep

----------


## Eddie94

Nopt ure the man! Your are the man!

----------


## araknidude

Nice! Thanks alot Nopt, this hack rocks.  :Smile:

----------


## benderlender2

Thanks for speedy update man, your a god!

----------


## undoedun

> Voila 
> 
> AMulti rev6 (3.3.3) 25/03/2010


Thanks! It was fast update :P

----------


## HCG

Thanks, without you I would have to play the game normaly :]

----------


## xssorc

Thanks, it's great to see fast uptades in here! =)

----------


## Stiv

Has anyone tried to see if this still works on 3.3.3?

----------


## Stiv

Oh, a update....Cool!

----------


## Rogueshaadow

Mate. IF you can post the update with all the other updates it would be coool  :Smile:  Great bot dude <3 love it  :Smile:  Keep it working i will check up on your other treads if you have made any  :Smile:

----------


## lopiecart

This is an amazing program and i love it! +rep for u 
TY for the 3.3.3 post!!!

----------


## Barrt73Rus

still undetected?

----------


## taz0r

can this bot work with patch 3.3.3 and queue up for random bgs?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> can this bot work with patch 3.3.3 and queue up for random bgs?


lol? wrong thread. this is not bot  :Big Grin: DDDDDDDD

----------


## st0n3b0n3

hell ya, thanks for the fast update

----------


## Saronite

haha thanks,,i have been flying around now for almost 45min.
this is great fun

----------


## Barrt73Rus

when i enter 
/run print(GetUnitPosition("player"))
i got 132 error!

----------


## Eddie94

Nopt how do i get your addons so i can teleport from longer distance!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Plomien

> Nopt how do i get your addons so i can teleport from longer distance!


And how to get them to work because when i start them i click to add mini-note nothing shows, in log window i see purple name of place i'm currently am and sometimes it spams so much with it that i need to re-log.

And later how to use teleport with it?

----------


## Sycoloco

after the big patch of 3.3.3 i was logged in all day, got dc'd and wow did a quick patch, after this patch the hack is no longer working below is a screenshot when ever i try to open the hack now after this quick patch they just did.





i have re-downloaded the 3.3.3 release u posted, and same error any chance a quick update for this please? =P or is anyone else having this problem?

----------


## Royst0

just went to logg onto wow and there a new patch 3.3.3.11723, so im not sure if the new 3.3.3.11685 version of this hack will work
so becarful guys

----------


## dalosawow

thx, is wonderful

----------


## ardz4545

for some reason after i updated to this new patch i cant connect to wow, it says invalid game version..

----------


## undoedun

> after the big patch of 3.3.3 i was logged in all day, got dc'd and wow did a quick patch, after this patch the hack is no longer working below is a screenshot when ever i try to open the hack now after this quick patch they just did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have re-downloaded the 3.3.3 release u posted, and same error any chance a quick update for this please? =P or is anyone else having this problem?


Hmmm... dunno does this work, but try to delete your cache folder and log in WoW and after it did loaded all models and players, run hack
and are you sure you downloaded rev6 not 5?

----------


## araknidude

Same thing is happening to me. They did release a little hotpatch today I saw, and that must have rendered Nopt's most recent update, useless. :/

----------


## Saronite

im flying in winterspring as i type this,,collecting icecaps :Smile: 
It DOES still work

----------


## bobo

i think the blizz patch is what was screwed up. i wasnt using any addons or hacks earlier and it wouldnt let me in the game. had to run the repair tool and restart computer before it would let me start

----------


## araknidude

I don't understand why it's not working for some of us, and yet it works fine for others. I get this error message:

This application has encountered a critical error:
ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program: E:\program files\world of warcraft\wow.exe
Exception: 0xC000005 (ACCESS VIOLATION) at 0023:E854EB40

The instruction at "0xE854EB40" referenced memory at "0xE854EB40".
The memory could not be "written".

Press OK to terminate the application.

<end of error message>

any solutions to this yet?

----------


## st0n3b0n3

the reason it works for some and doesn't for others is because US got a new patch today and EU hasn't. They will be getting it within the next 2 days. Unfortunately for me, I am on US server so I'm hackless for awhile.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

All works except command 
/run print(GetUnitPosition("player"))
i got 132 error when enter this

----------


## benderlender2

New patch got released this morning so hack is out dated again, waiting for new update TY!

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> New patch got released this morning so hack is out dated again, waiting for new update TY!


lol what patch?

----------


## ardz4545

> lol what patch?


3.3.3 11723

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> 3.3.3 11723


this is only for EU? on russian realms There's no patch, and BackgroundDownloader no downloads
and hack work

----------


## ardz4545

> this is only for EU? on russian realms There's no patch, and BackgroundDownloader no downloads
> and hack work


dunno, not on eu.

----------


## thebbandit

i can confirm there was another mini patch released 

WoW-3.3.3.11685-to-3.3.3.11723-enUS-patch

it has broken the hack and its also stopped me from using my bot :O someone save me!

----------


## HCG

Yup, stopped working again :[

----------


## jonteboy

Sry for the First post here. I can still use the hack (I'm on AD-EU) but the /console fly on don't work anymore.. it worked in the beginning, but after I got some DC's it stopped working

----------


## Stiv

Is there a Update on this hack today yet? Or is he still working on it?

----------


## klamor

> Is there a Update on this hack today yet? Or is he still working on it?


did you even bother to read the post right before yours? if the person before you said it wasn't working what makes you think that it will miraculously work without the author saying anything about an update? please read before posting nonsense

----------


## lopiecart

i was just banned while using the hack on a trial account, i think they did an ip ban 
this was my 3rd strike to so its permanent  :Mad: 
i guess what the hell?

----------


## Sychotix

> i was just banned while using the hack on a trial account, i think they did an ip ban 
> this was my 3rd strike to so its permanent 
> i guess what the hell?


Blizzard does not do IP bans.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Yup, stopped working again :[


work fine for me.

----------


## DrakeFish

> i was just banned while using the hack on a trial account, i think they did an ip ban 
> this was my 3rd strike to so its permanent 
> i guess what the hell?


If you expected to use a free hack without getting banned then you have to read more about hacking and warden.

----------


## lopiecart

i checked up on it and i got caught on my main, it was actually because i control clicked and flew across the map....
im glad blizz doesn't do ip bans tho 
also im a newfag soooo i dont know much about WoW hacking programs in general

----------


## HCG

Getting this since the new patch.

If it can help.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

on russian realms downloaded the patch too, Nopt, waiting for updates  :Smile: 

*ps Can someone give me coords in Azuremyst Isle - Zone - World of Warcraft zone? anywhere place in this location*

----------


## Barrt73Rus

*Nopt, when you update 2 new patch please update first post*

----------


## jonteboy

Yeah the patch have come on the regular EU servers aswell. Will love it when you update, cause this is the best I've ever seen yet so, good luck

----------


## Barrt73Rus

update please

----------


## dadude737

cant wait for an update, just totally boaring to play without the tool  :Wink:

----------


## undoedun

Yh, its not working any more, before new patch :/

----------


## jonteboy

indeed, this is a good reason to let the maker be and let him update at his own phase, or else it isn't fun. Good luck and we're cheering for you Nopt!

----------


## Rogueshaadow

WTB the new update :Big Grin:

----------


## Sillocan

stop QQing and he might >_>

----------


## mmoking

got banned  :Frown: ((((

----------


## benderlender2

Provide more info than "got banned" like where you using anything else to get banned for or from, and sense everyone has got the patch now it's not even working. so when did you get banned

----------


## Garosie

Hmm. Now i've been using this for a little while, Following up on the updates, etc, etc. And mate i must admit! This is a great piece of work! (I'm a C++ programmer too) Also i find this hack decent for getting The Explorer title  :Big Grin: 

Now im just waiting for an update, and then imma go kick some ass on those retarded monsters of Northrend! :P

EDIT:: I'm one of the first posters of Visual Basic programming guides on MMOwned. Some might remember me. Not been so active for a long time, but when i saw this, You actually made me checking MMOwned daily. Im checking Exploits, Guides, and Hacks/Bots daily now, and i've found ALOT of useful stuff, so thanks Notp!  :Smile:

----------


## lopiecart

> Hmm. Now i've been using this for a little while, Following up on the updates, etc, etc. And mate i must admit! This is a great piece of work! (I'm a C++ programmer too) Also i find this hack decent for getting The Explorer title 
> 
> Now im just waiting for an update, and then imma go kick some ass on those retarded monsters of Northrend! :P
> 
> EDIT:: I'm one of the first posters of Visual Basic programming guides on MMOwned. Some might remember me. Not been so active for a long time, but when i saw this, You actually made me checking MMOwned daily. Im checking Exploits, Guides, and Hacks/Bots daily now, and i've found ALOT of useful stuff, so thanks Notp!


@ explorer title, i am one kingdom away from getting the title  :Stick Out Tongue:  but i was reported for tele while in WSG

----------


## Garosie

Lawl. Thats because you werent careful enough xD

----------


## Alcopop

Thank you - able to climb ironforge again! But, then again, i tried it on a private server, so my pro account wouldnt get banned xD. Nevertheless, a great upload!

----------


## Barrt73Rus

please update

----------


## jonteboy

stop whining and let him work at his own phase, we're supporters, remember?

----------


## undoedun

> got banned ((((


My m8 did get 2day ban, GM see him when he did Explorer title, but now he is unbanned again  :Wink: 
(sry my bad english  :Smile: )

----------


## Stiv

Cant wait til the Update for this  :Wink:

----------


## lopiecart

> Cant wait til the Update for this



are we waiting for the update 3.3.3 or 3.3.3a

----------


## thebbandit

yeah sounds like a bs post if you are just saying you got banned with no additional info

----------


## lopiecart

idk if u read my pissed, i mean post
but i got banned for tele in WSG i assume it was a rogue or druid that reported me though because i was in my base when when i tele. i am a hunter so i could see everyone on my mini map with track humanoids
:noquestions:

----------


## Barrt73Rus

LOLS you got banned? should not have been used in the players! I have made 1 lvl rogue title Explorer (disabled experience not to raise the lvl at the opening of the territory). and warrior made the same title, and did not get banned. because players could not see me

----------


## lopiecart

> LOLS you got banned? should not have been used in the players! I have made 1 lvl rogue title Explorer (disabled experience not to raise the lvl at the opening of the territory). and warrior made the same title, and did not get banned. because players could not see me


was this on a trial account or ur main?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> was this on a trial account or ur main?


main.......

----------


## lopiecart

> main.......


..... i feel like a retard :squint:

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> ..... i feel like a retard :squint:


what? i use all hacks and bots on main account

----------


## Stiv

> are we waiting for the update 3.3.3 or 3.3.3a


The 3.3.3 update came out...but like the next day 3.3.3a came out...so that is update were waiting for

----------


## aking75

> @ explorer title, i am one kingdom away from getting the title  but i was reported for tele while in WSG


epic fail, dont use things like that on bg's or where other ppl are.. :yuck:

----------


## tetkapehta

thanks ! I hope it works  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dioo!

> Join date: march 2010
> Posts: 1
> 
> 
> something smells fishy...


if your talkin about the op he joined august 07... :Smile:

----------


## Royst0

> epic fail, dont use things like that on bg's or where other ppl are.. :yuck:


i always use it where peopl are, but i only use it if there are alot of people or if there is one person and im just out of range so they cant see me

----------


## Norus

I couldn't resist to show you the next version's improvements (especially on the speedhack).  :Stick Out Tongue: 


[YT]4-i04xP-RO8[/YT]

besides it shouldn't mess with others units speed anymore (still working on it)

should be released soon, if you behave well xd

----------


## Rogueshaadow

Imba xD Can't wait. Gj!

----------


## undoedun

Nice job m8  :Smile:

----------


## Barrt73Rus

omg cant wait GJ!

----------


## ~David~

Hope this gets released soon, I am sick of having to take the long way instead of being able to bound up mountains xD

----------


## Naxxar26

very nice work nopt..i cant wait until release:-D

----------


## Barrt73Rus

can you upload addon what you used on video?

----------


## undoedun

> can you upload addon what you used on video?


Yeah please upload the addon, it looks cool with it :P I'm using macros, but that addon looks easyer to use.

----------


## TMK

soon as blizzard trademark ?

----------


## benderlender2

Awesome man! cant wait!

----------


## undoedun

BTW... How to get coords to Orgrimmar? Want to test teleport with coords :P

----------


## storken1

when i start the system, my wow automaticly close : /

----------


## undoedun

Yeah, this is old version, new version coming out soon :P

----------


## storken1

ahh thanks ^^

----------


## st0n3b0n3

you are a god, can't wait man

----------


## jonteboy

Yeah man, cheering for you from the forum! hip hip, hooraaay! "does the wave"

----------


## undoedun

Damn, my WoW time ended and new release is soon! I want test it when it comes out!!!

----------


## Garosie

Cmon we're waiting!  :Big Grin: 
(Big pressure)

----------


## Rogueshaadow

Don't put presure on him. Im sure we are all waiting in exitement and can't wait but we have to  :Smile:  he is doing it as fast as he can. just wait up  :Smile:  he's doing some awesome changeses and it's gonna be awesome.

----------


## Garosie

Hmm.. you are probably right  :Frown: 

BUT STILL BIG PRESSURE!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rogueshaadow

yeah  :Smile:  hehe. I want it to come asap to. But you know good things take time.  :Smile:  we just have to wait  :Smile:

----------


## Stiv

I cant wait!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Treyy

please make a new one for patch 3.3.3

----------


## thebbandit

man that new version looks awesome! gui is definitely a plus!!! ty for you hard work and i can't wait to see your new release  :Big Grin:

----------


## lopiecart

Nopt i frickin love u man, u deserve 999999999999999999999999999999+rep if u ask meh XD

----------


## aking75

the new ver. with gui looks nice, can't wait for release :>

----------


## Sillocan

cant wait  :Smile:

----------


## Stiv

This will be so cool!

----------


## Barrt73Rus

When about to be a new version?

----------


## Plomien

So could anyone tell what's with addon for map? to set and get correct corrds?

I, simply, can't get it to work correctly.

----------


## araknidude

Barrt73Rus, you've asked for an update about 5 ****ing times since it went out of date. What the hell do you think Nopt is doing, playing with his dick? He's working at it, and the more you pester him to update it, it isn't gonna make it come along any faster so take a chill pill, or twenty. You're getting annoying dude. REALLY annoying. Cool it.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Barrt73Rus, you've asked for an update about 5 ****ing times since it went out of date. What the hell do you think Nopt is doing, playing with his dick? He's working at it, and the more you pester him to update it, it isn't gonna make it come along any faster so take a chill pill, or twenty. You're getting annoying dude. REALLY annoying. Cool it.


omg agronoob

----------


## thebbandit

he is just constantly posting filler to boost his post count :P and btw Barrt73Rus the grammar police are coming to get you right now.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> he is just constantly posting filler to boost his post count :P and btw Barrt73Rus the grammar police are coming to get you right now.


Tell it him - _translate.google.com

----------


## jonteboy

hey, hey! don't make a hate thread out of this! It might be true that Barrt73Rus is going abit overboard with it, but there's no reason to start swearing on the forum. Nopt is working as fast as he can, so lets let him do that, we don't need to write: when is the update 10 times in a row, it'll come when it comes.

----------


## dadude737

It's done when it is done  :Wink:  so relaxe

----------


## Royst0

> hey, hey! don't make a hate thread out of this! It might be true that Barrt73Rus is going abit overboard with it, but there's no reason to start swearing on the forum. Nopt is working as fast as he can, so lets let him do that, we don't need to write: when is the update 10 times in a row, it'll come when it comes.


agreed, we should all just sit here patiently, if you cant play wow without this hack then your just sad
also why would bart need to get up his post count its almost 1k

----------


## Rogueshaadow

Im sure noone can wait  :Smile:  we are all looking forward to it  :Smile:  it's gonna be awesome  :Smile:  GJ

----------


## thebbandit

> also why would bart need to get up his post count its almost 1k


that's my point, if he didn't make so many erroneous post's then I bet that post count would be cut in half if not more :P

----------


## Kiev

Loving this Nopt!  :Smile: 

Everyone pestering him for updates, stop it. Its not needed, and its post whoring. He will release his update when he is done, hes working hard on implimenting his new features when he can, and then fixing it. Give the man a break, this isn't as easy as it may seem to some of you. He's giving you this for free, and its only been a few days since the update, even other paid programs take longer then that. Take a chill pill and relax.

Also, GUI was out in v4  :Wink:  His addon was in the download.

----------


## Rogueshaadow

> Loving this Nopt! 
> 
> Everyone pestering him for updates, stop it. Its not needed, and its post whoring. He will release his update when he is done, hes working hard on implimenting his new features when he can, and then fixing it. Give man a break, this isn't as easy as it may seem to some of you. He's giving you this for free, and its only been a few days since the update, even other paid programs take longer then that. Take a chill pill and relax.
> 
> Also, GUI was out in v4  His addon was in the download.


Couln't said it better myself  :Smile: .

----------


## jonteboy

> Couln't said it better myself .


ofc the man is right! I wrote the same =D

----------


## lopiecart

so nopt when r u going to release???


















jk lol

----------


## Faulen

Im guessing that he is waiting until after tuesday realm restarts to check if his new version he just made still works to release it. That would indeed be the smartest thing to do rather than giving us the hack then it breaking the next day.
Your welcome for me using logic.

----------


## lopiecart

naice logic!

----------


## Faulen

> naice logic!


Thank you very much

----------


## mario4you

is a copy from a bulgarian site or rus!  :Smile:

----------


## TMK

> is a copy from a bulgarian site or rus!


Is he died ?

----------


## Rogueshaadow

Can't wait till the new realse  :Smile:  gonna be awesome  :Smile:  I really like your job Nopt! Really awesome  :Smile:

----------


## Stiv

I am guessing it is coming out some time today

----------


## st0n3b0n3

> I am guessing it is coming out some time today


don't jinx it :P

----------


## Rogueshaadow

Let's just all hope that chuck norris will come with hes almighty powers and put out the new realse today! Chuck norris had sex before he's dad! just keep that in mind!

----------


## ~David~

as long as when Im walking from arathi to hinterlands I can just climb the mountains I dont care.

----------


## Rogueshaadow

ahh gadamn. EU servers are down till 11:00 :S that sucks  :Frown:

----------


## jonteboy

Yeah I know man, I hate it when that happens... The thing I mostly like with this hack is Teleport to mouse, its so freaking awesome! =D

----------


## jonnyc55

I can't stand the pestering kids on this website. People need to stop harrasing this guy for the update, if i was making it i would tell the kids to gtfo you aint downloading it.

----------


## Saronite

does annyone know why this hack isnt working annymore?

----------


## jonteboy

because it isn't updated, something you would've known if you'd read the posts...

----------


## Barrt73Rus

how long can you wait? =\\\\\\\\

----------


## jonteboy

> how long can you wait? =\\\\\\\\


Abit impatient, are we? =)

----------


## benderlender2

What he can do is move it to the Elite section where non-elite members cant download it. That basically gets rid of all the kids and people yelling at him for not having it out.

Take your time bro  :Big Grin:  and thanks for sharing!

----------


## TMK

total anilingus

----------


## Saronite

so u didnt notice he did update it like a day ago?:P

----------


## Rogueshaadow

He din't update yet i think saronite. If he has tell me where to find it  :Wink:

----------


## Royst0

> He din't update yet i think saronite. If he has tell me where to find it


if you read the posts you would find the saronite is lying because he asked why its not working 9 houes ago

----------


## Rogueshaadow

ahh  :Big Grin:  Okay ty dude din't see it  :Smile:

----------


## klamor

omg, there's like 6 pages of posts whining about it not being updated.... chill the f*** out, he'll update it when he updates it. if you keeps whining he's gonna take it off and put it in some other section like elite or something and none of us will be able to use it so take a chill pill

----------


## Democides

Great program man, Loved it while it lasted. +4 rep.

----------


## Sillocan

someone should lock this thread until he makes another xD so many spammers

----------


## Megadeadlord

> someone should lock this thread until he makes another xD so many spammers


Agreed. On a second note, Nopt, if you ever need any help on this hit me up on the forums. I'd love to do what I can for this, it's probably one of the best hacks I've seen in quite a while.

----------


## jonteboy

> someone should lock this thread until he makes another xD so many spammers


I'm all for the Idea, cause if he updates and we miss it cause of all the spam, I'm gonna be kinda pissed..

----------


## Rogueshaadow

> I'm all for the Idea, cause if he updates and we miss it cause of all the spam, I'm gonna be kinda pissed..


Yes. I think we all gonna be pissed

----------


## colm

whats wrong with being pissed? alcohol is the way forward.

----------


## lopiecart

i was just wondering.... 
can anyone do a little coding on this program so it dosnt close wow.exe every time it injects?
i dont think it would be too hard and i would do it myself if i knew how to program it

----------


## undoedun

> i was just wondering.... 
> can anyone do a little coding on this program so it dosnt close wow.exe every time it injects?
> i dont think it would be too hard and i would do it myself if i knew how to program it


Just wait, that he up-date it

----------


## Royst0

> I'm all for the Idea, cause if he updates and we miss it cause of all the spam, I'm gonna be kinda pissed..





> Yes. I think we all gonna be pissed


yes lets spam more about something were saying is bad, arent we smart.

----------


## Stiv

> yes lets spam more about something were saying is bad, arent we smart.


Yeah....people are spamming about people spamming about this

----------


## Faulen

I love how its all the grey names that are complaining..

----------


## Demonshade

> I love how its all the grey names that are complaining..


Your alot better, a grey name with a couple of bucks  :Wink: 

Been here two years and only posted 24 times, so dont talk about leechers

----------


## Faulen

> Your alot better, a grey name with a couple of bucks 
> 
> Been here two years and only posted 24 times, so dont talk about leechers


First i am not complaining at all. 
And I have actually only been here for about 2 months. Some guy hacked my wow account and email like a year and a half ago and made accounts on this site and a few others I finally started to play WoW again and came to this site to be surprised that someone had already registered an account with my email address.

----------


## Saronite

the plot thickens........

----------


## Royst0

> First i am not complaining at all. 
> And I have actually only been here for about 2 months. Some guy hacked my wow account and email like a year and a half ago and made accounts on this site and a few others I finally started to play WoW again and came to this site to be surprised that someone had already registered an account with my email address.


sure... why would he make a accoutn with your email, thats the worst excuse i've everseen

----------


## Faulen

> sure... why would he make a accoutn with your email,


I would like to know the same thing.. Just as I would like to know why the guy that hacked me leveled 3 of my characters to 80 O.o

I guess he just wanted to keep my email.

----------


## Rogueshaadow

> I would like to know the same thing.. Just as I would like to know why the guy that hacked me leveled 3 of my characters to 80 O.o
> 
> I guess he just wanted to keep my email.


Why the hell does he want your email? he can make he's own email for free. Somethings not right dude!

----------


## Faulen

> Why the hell does he want your email? he can make he's own email for free. Somethings not right dude!


You are right something is not right with this guy..

----------


## Royst0

> You are right something is not right with this guy..


never the less u still are just a grey with money

----------


## Faulen

> never the less u still are just a grey with money


And your a grey without money? xD

----------


## st0n3b0n3

woot grey name-off!

----------


## Barrt73Rus

Nopt write at least something

----------


## Royst0

> And your a grey without money? xD


im a grey, that can get around life without having to pay for soemthing

----------


## araknidude

Barrt dude, chill out. I'm starting to think you need updates on this hack more than you need food, and sleep, and internet ****** The update will be along when it comes along. Stop. pestering. for. God's. sake.

It ain't gonna come along any faster because you're bugging the developer. How hard is that of a concept to grasp? Nopt has a life to attend to, I'm sure. Jesus, man.

----------


## colm

yay for having a greeny-white name

----------


## Faulen

By the way the only reason I started all of this was to draw away attention from the people complaining about Nopt not updating this, it worked for a little bit..

Congrats on white to Royst0 by the way.  :Big Grin:  Ill give you another +Rep for dealing with me xD

----------


## lopiecart

Lmao ur gettin bashed so hard and it makes me laugh
but seriously, ur no diff then any grey

----------


## Crusher1373

Hey So Hope its coming out soon Cant Wait love u nopt

----------


## Rogueshaadow

Can someone tell me the macro with the teleport to GM island?

----------


## Faulen

> Lmao ur gettin bashed so hard and it makes me laugh
> but seriously, ur no diff then any grey


Like I care I stopped people from complaining thats all I wanted to do

----------


## lopiecart

i think i will complain again 
WHERE THE HELL IS NOPT!!!!! NEED UPDATE PL0X!!!

----------


## Royst0

> Congrats on white to Royst0 by the way.  Ill give you another +Rep for dealing with me xD


lol i didnt even notice, its not really that important to me

----------


## Garosie

Now listen up guys, I'm sure im actually more excited about the update than any of you guys :P

But, i know a thing called "discipline and patience".

Yelling "UPDATE NOW FFS!" won't help.. at all.. Might even make him less-likely to release. 

Also, if you guys actually READ what he said, like 3 pages back he said that he used some stupid codes, and that he wanted to fix them, so you guys should be considering, that he is making changes to the actual programming, hes developing extra features, and hes making it even better, and more user-kind (probably). 

So when its released, you'd rather wait this long, and have this nice version, than not waiting at all, with a worse version  :Smile: 

So chill!  :Big Grin:  (Nopt, you're doing a great job! Don't think about these newbies, spamming. Take ur time!)

----------


## Subset

elohel at post above
MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides - View Profile: Nopt

HAHA

----------


## Faulen

> elohel at post above
> MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides - View Profile: Nopt
> 
> HAHA


Haha owned! :lmao:

----------


## jonteboy

well that certainly shows who's desperate for the hack

----------


## TwixY

Use this at your own risk guys, I think blizzard is collecting a huge list of abusers then BAM mega ban.

----------


## comanderx14

link5 AMulti rev5 (3.3.2) 18/03/2010

404 file not found

edit: 

all links are 404 for me =(

----------


## Norus

> link5 AMulti rev5 (3.3.2) 18/03/2010
> 
> 404 file not found
> 
> edit: 
> 
> all links are 404 for me =(


I deleted these old files, they aren't longer usable.
regarding the new version, I will release it when I'll satisfied of it ^^
however I haven't had much time to spend on it yet  :Frown:

----------


## comanderx14

ah ok well keep up the good work with your hacks =P

----------


## Yunisha1990

> blah blah blah blah


Shut up seriously. Your pissing everybody in this thread extremely off. You just post useless shit to boost your post counter. I hope you get banned for that soon

----------


## thebbandit

> regarding the new version, I will release it when I'll satisfied of it ^^
> however I haven't had much time to spend on it yet


I am glad to hear from Nopt on the status of the project  :Smile:  new version will prolly kick ass!

----------


## dcduo

I think there are more "have patience" posts now than there are "update FFS" ones.

----------


## Garosie

> I think there are more "have patience" posts now than there are "update FFS" ones.


I Agree with DcDuo..

----------


## Dankone

> elohel at post above
> MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides - View Profile: Nopt
> 
> HAHA


LOL, owned

----------


## reeveerx

Just a little heads up for you guys......

About 35 minutes ago I was in Dala doing the fishing daily when all of a sudden, green Zzzzzz came over my head and I was stunned. About 10 seconds after a GM whispered me saying that I had would be disconnected from the game for using unauthorized third-party software! I wasn't even using any! The last time I used this program was over a week ago when they patched the servers. Anyway, just goes to show that they do scan and keep logs. And I was very carefull with what I did with this hack... never ever used it in Battlegrounds, only ever used it for traversing around the world and made sure nobody was ever watching. Now I just have to sit and wait for the email and see what the punishment is!  :Smile:  I hope to shit it ain't a perma ban.

----------


## TwixY

Read this... http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ge...ml#post1843822 
you are all so screwed. Get ready for ban wave.

----------


## Ahleaxo

> Read this... http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ge...ml#post1843822 
> you are all so screwed. Get ready for ban wave.


So tell me mate, how shall they get all our nick's?
They can catch some if they check logs, but they can NEVER check all logs - First when they see anything that aint right they check them.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Just a little heads up for you guys......
> 
> About 35 minutes ago I was in Dala doing the fishing daily when all of a sudden, green Zzzzzz came over my head and I was stunned. About 10 seconds after a GM whispered me saying that I had would be disconnected from the game for using unauthorized third-party software! I wasn't even using any! The last time I used this program was over a week ago when they patched the servers. Anyway, just goes to show that they do scan and keep logs. And I was very carefull with what I did with this hack... never ever used it in Battlegrounds, only ever used it for traversing around the world and made sure nobody was ever watching. Now I just have to sit and wait for the email and see what the punishment is!  I hope to shit it ain't a perma ban.


cool story bro.

----------


## reeveerx

Yay! Seems all i got was a 72 hour ban! Not bad! Here is the email. Notice how they say the violation was speedhacking, not teleporting. Bah, same thing.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Greetings, xxxxxxxx

We have now concluded our investigation, and your account has been unlocked.

We have also placed a Final Warning on your account, and issued you a 72 hour (3 day) suspension.

After the suspension has been served, you will be able to access the World of Warcraft servers once again.

Account Name:xxxxxxxxx
Date of Violation:23/03/2010
Type of Violation:Terms of use
Details of Incident: Third party software (speed hacking)
Consequences for Account: Account suspended for 72 hours (3 days). FINAL WARNING issued.

Due to the severity of this offence, your account has been issued its Final Warning. This means that should any further violations of our Rules and Policies occur, this will almost certainly lead to the permanent closure of your account.

While we regret to take this type of action, we have determined it to be in the best interests of the World of Warcraft community as a whole, and for the integrity of the game.

Please note, it is necessary for you to log into the game after 72 hours (3 days) have passed; this will update the status of your account displayed on the Account Management page.

Should you have other questions or concerns, feel free to contact us again, via our webform: http://eu.blizzard.com/support/webform.xml

If you wish to review our current Rules and Policies, they can be found at:
World of Warcraft Europe -> Game Policies

Regards,


Artriphon
Account Administration Team

Blizzard Entertainment Europe


Please note: A Blizzard Employee will never request the password to your account or e-mail address.

----------


## Deminish

> Just a little heads up for you guys......
> 
> About 35 minutes ago I was in Dala doing the fishing daily when all of a sudden, green Zzzzzz came over my head and I was stunned. About 10 seconds after a GM whispered me saying that I had would be disconnected from the game for using unauthorized third-party software! I wasn't even using any! The last time I used this program was over a week ago when they patched the servers. Anyway, just goes to show that they do scan and keep logs. And I was very carefull with what I did with this hack... never ever used it in Battlegrounds, only ever used it for traversing around the world and made sure nobody was ever watching. Now I just have to sit and wait for the email and see what the punishment is!  I hope to shit it ain't a perma ban.


Sounds true. I used amulti on trail account and started doing WSG and was caping flags in seconds and all of the sudden i couldnt move and got the green Sleep thing on my head the "Zzzzz".. seconds later i got dc and couldnt log back on.

----------


## Deminish

> Yay! Seems all i got was a 72 hour ban! Not bad! Here is the email. Notice how they say the violation was speedhacking, not teleporting. Bah, same thing.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Greetings, xxxxxxxx
> 
> We have now concluded our investigation, and your account has been unlocked.
> 
> We have also placed a Final Warning on your account, and issued you a 72 hour (3 day) suspension.
> ...


This is fake, for one they wouldn’t say (speed hacking) 
2. THEY never temporary ban you for speed hacking.. it's always permanent

----------


## pyronb69

nice one very usefull... !

----------


## benderlender2

It was april fools day 2 days ago.. lota fake posts

----------


## Killzz06

Dont work for me im on version 3.3.3.117 (the latest version, not sure of the last number)

----------


## Faulen

> Dont work for me im on version 3.3.3.117 (the latest version, not sure of the last number)


Hasn't worked for awhile dude.

But Nopt is working on it so its all good.

----------


## Killzz06

whats nopt ?

----------


## Faulen

> whats nopt ?


Nopt is the guy who made the hack.

----------


## Killzz06

Okk hes updating the hack for 3.3.3 and if yes, I cant wait did you know another speedhack or fly hack ?

----------


## reeveerx

To the nub who said they never temp ban people for speed hacking.... shows how long you have played this game......

Maybe if you are on a trial account and are speed hacking they will perma ban you, but if you've had the account for over 18 months like I have, a 3 day ban is enough to teach you a lesson. And I will learn from it.

This isn't a April fools joke by the way. Why the **** would I? I'm sure there is lots of people who can testify to this too.

If I wanted to scare people into not using this I would say I was perma banned, and YES, they DID say (Speed Hacking). I can forward the ACTUAL email to anyone who wants it. I am just trying to warn people is all. Be carefull.

----------


## Crusher1373

Nice Job Nopt

----------


## lopiecart

> To the nub who said they never temp ban people for speed hacking.... shows how long you have played this game......
> 
> Maybe if you are on a trial account and are speed hacking they will perma ban you, but if you've had the account for over 18 months like I have, a 3 day ban is enough to teach you a lesson. And I will learn from it.
> 
> This isn't a April fools joke by the way. Why the **** would I? I'm sure there is lots of people who can testify to this too.
> 
> If I wanted to scare people into not using this I would say I was perma banned, and YES, they DID say (Speed Hacking). I can forward the ACTUAL email to anyone who wants it. I am just trying to warn people is all. Be carefull.


well u say a 72 hr ban is enough! HA!
im going on my 4th year playing and i have had 3 reportings in game (2 warnings for threats and harassment and one minor suspension)
thats not all folks!
i have recently had one 72 hr for accidently opening WoW with cheat engine
then another 72 for tele hacking in WSG 
and i will soon have my perm ban when 3.3.3 amulti comes out! (farewell fellow wow buds  :Stick Out Tongue: )

so no i will not learn from one 72 hr ban  :Wink:

----------


## Crusher1373

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ex...zard-bots.html check this out So You dont get banned from Using this Kind of Stuff I found a way Accedently so all my friends got Suspended for 72 hours.

----------


## araknidude

This thread needs to get back on track. If you guys want to bicker, I'd suggest taking it up in your inboxes, in a personal exchange, not in this thread. This topic is regarding a hack. Have you all lost sight of that? /facepalm

----------


## maclone

> This thread needs to get back on track. If you guys want to bicker, I'd suggest taking it up in your inboxes, in a personal exchange, not in this thread. This topic is regarding a hack. Have you all lost sight of that? /facepalm


This guy's right.
Keep on-topic. /cleanup

----------


## Kolbein

How can I stop this shit? Makes my wow 3.2.2 not respond. I know it's wrong patch, but I want to play on that patch w/o the hack. How?

----------


## TMK

> How can I stop this shit? Makes my wow 3.2.2 not respond. I know it's wrong patch, but I want to play on that patch w/o the hack. How?


dont run the hack then

----------


## undoedun

> How can I stop this shit? Makes my wow 3.2.2 not respond. I know it's wrong patch, but I want to play on that patch w/o the hack. How?


You just can't get it working 3.2.2.

----------


## Faulen

> How can I stop this shit? Makes my wow 3.2.2 not respond. I know it's wrong patch, but I want to play on that patch w/o the hack. How?


Even if you use the oldest version of the hack it wouldn't work because it was first released for patch 3.3.2

----------


## Norus

> How can I stop this shit? Makes my wow 3.2.2 not respond. I know it's wrong patch, but I want to play on that patch w/o the hack. How?


Wat ? Oo

Anyway another preview :
[YT]VKrjmA7j0F0[/YT]
As you can see new speedhack is almost done (still a few bugfixes to do) ^^

----------


## Naxxar26

nice work nopt:-)

----------


## Rogueshaadow

Haha! Awesome Nopt!  :Smile:  Enjoying a smoke while watching it :Big Grin:  Ilike the choose of the song Daft Punk - Harder better faster. 
Ppl whining and want you to do it "Faster" your doing it "Better" and it's "Harder" to make it  :Big Grin:  Haha 
Love you Nopt <3

----------


## Stiv

Very awesome!!! +rep to Nopt (When i can)

----------


## st0n3b0n3

Nopt = pro

amazing how you made npc's normal speed while youre just cruisin along.

great job man

----------


## vonkova

> Nopt = pro
> 
> amazing how you made npc's normal speed while youre just cruisin along.
> 
> great job man


yea it is cool but so far, the first person to find it was drakefish XD

looks fun to use lol

----------


## mobikenobi

hot, nice job

wish i could +rep you 500 times

----------


## kurages

its amazign!!! and addon is very good! waiting...

----------


## Royst0

this looks so good, cant wait till its out  :Smile:  will rep

----------


## Longbow1

reload pls

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Wat ? Oo
> 
> Anyway another preview :
> [YT]VKrjmA7j0F0[/YT]
> As you can see new speedhack is almost done (still a few bugfixes to do) ^^


what music on video? xD

----------


## Royst0

> what music on video? xD


pretty sure its
Daft Hands - Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger

----------


## st0n3b0n3

daft punk, not hands

----------


## Faulen

Yeah its Daft Punk and by the way st0n3b0ne how are you a guest on this website?

Also I am surpirsed no one has said this but congratulations to Nopt for post of the Month  :Smile:

----------


## st0n3b0n3

your guess is as good as mine man... 
i made an account a long time ago and thats what it gave me

----------


## Royst0

> daft punk, not hands


oh rite... i just copyed and pasted

----------


## Scarn

Woah, looks good.

----------


## Norus

> yea it is cool but so far, the first person to find it was drakefish XD
> 
> looks fun to use lol


I thought that Chaotic and his "NoAddiction" hack was the first ^^
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...c-release.html

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> I thought that Chaotic and his "NoAddiction" hack was the first ^^
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...c-release.html


I remember this hack  :Smile: , I playing and use it on private server  :Big Grin:

----------


## Royst0

> I thought that Chaotic and his "NoAddiction" hack was the first ^^
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...c-release.html


mmm that looks like a good hack, to bad its gone private i think, i would have really loved that float in air thingy

----------


## vonkova

> I thought that Chaotic and his "NoAddiction" hack was the first ^^
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...c-release.html


I never used his/her's so i wouldnt know just speaking from my knowledge but if im wrong then I apologize  :Big Grin:

----------


## Бадейка

Nopt, what about AnotherMorpher? You can update it without Amulti?

----------


## H3llf!re

Nopt may i tell em what im doing?

----------


## Norus

> Nopt may i tell em what im doing?


lol you don't need my permission

----------


## Cowpiss1

Nice job, can you update for 3.3.3?

----------


## H3llf!re

> lol you don't need my permission


dunno you told me something about "super secret beta"^^ k.

@all:

Im working on a gui for amulti its gonna look simular to this:

the addon will add several features to "Amulti":

1) support of all amulti commands (ofc :P)

2) status messages: 
#hack loaded?
#porting in process?
#can i port?
#Hack version

3) annoying music while teleporting (best feature ever) aka elevator music song1 / song2

4) *advanced* anti-disconnect. should portect you from some dcs

5) Netzwerk (default mode is disabled. you've got to turn this on yourself)
-see if your target is using amulti or wow porty 2
-share your position with other addon users (screen)


6) SideBar!!!! (always visible even if the main menu is closed (you can disable this in options))

7) when you're dead a "go corps" frame will pop up

 :Cool:  auto stop falling (after 2 sec)




Menu(s) with and without options, sidebar ect...



<Mod ninja edit: Censors are there for a reason.>
(since mmowned blocks e*pvp links im not able to show you all pics. remove the _ between e and p

the message you'll see if someone shares his location with you: 
had to inv myself  :Frown:  thats why my name is on the screen. normaly it would be the sender of the request)

<Mod ninja edit: Censors are there for a reason.>



planned features:

9) Cross-continent-porting (using portals)

10) Player HideOut. ( one for each continent)

----------


## TMK

can we expect release today ?

----------


## Garosie

I don't like the Netzwerk function. Blizzard will be able to track people  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Norus

> can we expect release today ?


It's not ready yet, but be sure i'll keep you aware.  :Smile:

----------


## TMK

no worries, i ll be f5'ing whole day anyway  :Smile:

----------


## H3llf!re

> I don't like the Netzwerk function. Blizzard will be able to track people


thats why its disabled by default. but anyway i dont think that blzz will ban you for using a addon

----------


## Rogueshaadow

Nopt. Can i ask when we can exept the realese ive been refreshing this site for a week now  :Smile:  and now im getting abit unpatient. So can we expect the realse in a week or 2? 1-2 days or what?

----------


## Faulen

H3llf!re your stuff is so sick. I have a question though how will cross-continent porting work? Is it super complicated or does it just bring you to a portal?
And I love the elevator music concept when you are porting xD

----------


## H3llf!re

> H3llf!re your stuff is so sick. I have a question though how will cross-continent porting work? Is it super complicated or does it just bring you to a portal?
> And I love the elevator music concept when you are porting xD


it the addon detects that you're on the wrong continent it will try to port you into a portal first and set your port in a queue (such an ugly word) and start it after the first port is done and you are on the new/right continent. 
(if there is no portal it will port you to a ship or mage style portal)

----------


## Faulen

> it the addon detects that you're on the wrong continent it will try to port you into a portal first and set your port in a queue (such an ugly word) and start it after the first port is done and you are on the new/right continent. 
> (if there is no portal it will port you to a ship or mage style portal)


That makes more sense now. Very good idea bringing an easy to use teleportation addon to aMulti.

----------


## RockerUK

when i use the hack (teleport or sh)in the last link, my wow crash....isn't compatible with last patch 3.3.3?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> when i use the hack (teleport or sh)in the last link, my wow crash....isn't compatible with last patch 3.3.3?


noooooo................ read prev. pages

----------


## Rogueshaadow

> noooooo................ read prev. pages


Yeah so he can see you whining about theres no update yet?

----------


## Garosie

Why doesnt ANYBODY read the previous pages? :S

----------


## lopiecart

Im botting a hell alot of trials to lvl 10 so i can WSG with Amulti
its worth it, being able to amaze people by swimming over them with the flag and getting 54353 /w saying "HOW ARE U DOING THAT!?!?!?!?!"
priceless lol  :Wink: 
tyvm nopt for all of this great work

----------


## JolinarPro

Nice hack, love it (:

----------


## al-capwn

How come when i try to download it i get:
_Not Found
The requested URL /amulti/AMulti rev5 (3.3.2).zip was not found on this server.

Apache/ProXad [Aug 9 2008 02:45:07] Server at n.opt.free.fr Port 80
_
Are the links dead?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> how come when i try to download it i get:
> _not found
> the requested url /amulti/amulti rev5 (3.3.2).zip was not found on this server.
> 
> Apache/proxad [aug 9 2008 02:45:07] server at n.opt.free.fr port 80
> _
> are the links dead?


*read thread lol*

----------


## Saronite

^^as just a forum lurker i am,,i find you quite annoying to read ^^

----------


## Deminish

> Im botting a hell alot of trials to lvl 10 so i can WSG with Amulti
> its worth it, being able to amaze people by swimming over them with the flag and getting 54353 /w saying "HOW ARE U DOING THAT!?!?!?!?!"
> priceless lol 
> tyvm nopt for all of this great work


I experienced 3 types of people.

There are those who are like OMGZZ this is Awesome Keep doing it.. You Rock man! 

Then there are those who are mentally damaged and are like: WTF HACKS, NOOB Reported. Everyone Report (name) he's a hacker

and last are those who are just quiet about it and dont say much. 

But overall i had lots of fun using amulti in wsg. Something cool you might want to do while holding the flag is spin fast and fly up and down.. it will look like your making a tornado.

----------


## lopiecart

> I experienced 3 types of people.
> 
> There are those who are like OMGZZ this is Awesome Keep doing it.. You Rock man! 
> 
> Then there are those who are mentally damaged and are like: WTF HACKS, NOOB Reported. Everyone Report (name) he's a hacker
> 
> and last are those who are just quiet about it and dont say much. 
> 
> But overall i had lots of fun using amulti in wsg. Something cool you might want to do while holding the flag is spin fast and fly up and down.. it will look like your making a tornado.


lol im mos def going to try

----------


## Royst0

> Im botting a hell alot of trials to lvl 10 so i can WSG with Amulti
> its worth it, being able to amaze people by swimming over them with the flag and getting 54353 /w saying "HOW ARE U DOING THAT!?!?!?!?!"
> priceless lol 
> tyvm nopt for all of this great work


omfg good idea

----------


## GRB

hellfire, ur the guy that did the wow porty addon, since ur working with nopt, make this one fully English, and leave the ctrl-click key working for teleport to target location. and btw i have one question about the wow porty, the DoLua command, can i pm you, maybe you can clarify me better then i ask in the e pvp couse most of the thread is in german.

----------


## H3llf!re

> hellfire, ur the guy that did the wow porty addon, since ur working with nopt, make this one fully English, and leave the ctrl-click key working for teleport to target location. and btw i have one question about the wow porty, the DoLua command, can i pm you, maybe you can clarify me better then i ask in the e pvp couse most of the thread is in german.


It is fully english. its just that messed up on my screen cuz some buttons use the localisation strings of blizzard and others dont. for ppl with EN clients all will be displayed in english (with the typical german mistakes :P) and ofc you can pm me about the DoLua command




> I don't like the Netzwerk function. Blizzard will be able to track people


i wrote a script last night that generates then channel name and password (10 numbers and up) related to the realm name. if you are still scared i can tell you that the channel name changes EVERY DAY automatically  :Smile: 

that should make it much harder for blizz to track you.

eg: im on the DE realm "Festung der Stürme":

----------


## lopiecart

h3llfire is ur program done or does it still have bugs to work out like nopts?

----------


## H3llf!re

> h3llfire is ur program done or does it still have bugs to work out like nopts?


still work in process. i have to make sure that both addons (the one for amulti and the one for wowporty2 (the one you've seen on the screens) work well together. also i need to add and delete some features for the amulti version.

it will take some time untill im done :Frown:  but then you'll have a really handy addon with a lot of features  :Big Grin:

----------


## Garosie

I hope this releases before friday, as it will for sure quicken the Nobles Garden event

----------


## Rogueshaadow

> I hope this releases before friday, as it will for sure quicken the Nobles Garden event


Could be nice yeah. But good things take time  :Smile:

----------


## jonteboy

> Could be nice yeah. But good things take time


indeed it does, and I haven't seen better then this yet =D

----------


## Sillocan

Hmmm hellfire do you think there will be a way to change the channel? Due to Blizz employees being able to download this hack and track what channel it is to see who has the hack.

----------


## Jahrly

The download link seems to be broken for me, Is there any way of reuploading it some where else apart from that weird site?

Thanks.

----------


## st0n3b0n3

> The download link seems to be broken for me, Is there any way of reuploading it some where else apart from that weird site?
> 
> Thanks.


ffs.......

----------


## Royst0

> The download link seems to be broken for me, Is there any way of reuploading it some where else apart from that weird site?
> 
> Thanks.



please read the previous posts

----------


## lopiecart

> Friendship is like peeing on yourself: everyone can see it, but only you get the warm feeling that it brings.


LMAO
so true and so funny

----------


## Garosie

Ban Jahrly for stupidity lol..

----------


## Royst0

> Ban Jahrly for stupidity lol..



Some people just act before they think, if we banned everyone because they make an accident then this would be a bad community. Everyone makes stupid comments once in the lifetime.

----------


## jonteboy

> Some people just act before they think, if we banned everyone because they make an accident then this would be a bad community. Everyone makes stupid comments once in the lifetime.


agreed, but I hate ppl that, despite have been told/shown what to do, keeps on spamming about stuff like: when will it be released?, why won't the links work?, why is my pants on fire? etc.

----------


## Royst0

> agreed, but I hate ppl that, despite have been told/shown what to do, keeps on spamming about stuff like: when will it be released?, why won't the links work?, *why is my pants on fire*? etc.


lol, yeah. some people just like to be spoon fed and get all the answers and not have to any reading except for the answer it just part of life. i guess if we ignore them then they will learn to read, or atleast point them in the right direction while not telling them the answer and hopefully they will find that it was quick and easier then making others waste there time

----------


## jonteboy

> lol, yeah. some people just like to be spoon fed and get all the answers and not have to any reading except for the answer it just part of life. i guess if we ignore them then they will learn to read, or atleast point them in the right direction while not telling them the answer and hopefully they will find that it was quick and easier then making others waste there time


I believe in the "ignoring them" tactics, unless they keep on spamming. If they do, its just to write: "read prev. posts". But if they keep it up after that, its just to ban them. 
Altho I won't answer anyone if they ask about those things after I've posted this. 

IMO this hack is really great, cause it comes with console commands/a handy addon/whatever (don't know all about latest version yet, neiter do I care bfore it comes out xD) so if anyone comes around and starts spamming about things they see as stupid/could be better about the hack, they really should remember that it isn't the easiest to make this sort of thing.

----------


## Royst0

> I believe in the "ignoring them" tactics, unless they keep on spamming. If they do, its just to write: "read prev. posts". But if they keep it up after that, its just to ban them. 
> Altho I won't answer anyone if they ask about those things after I've posted this. 
> 
> IMO this hack is really great, cause it comes with console commands/a handy addon/whatever (don't know all about latest version yet, neiter do I care bfore it comes out xD) so if anyone comes around and starts spamming about things they see as stupid/could be better about the hack, they really should remember that it isn't the easiest to make this sort of thing.


agreed, but dont you think that a ban is a bit harsh, IMO they should get a mute. that way they cant spam

----------


## jonteboy

> agreed, but dont you think that a ban is a bit harsh, IMO they should get a mute. that way they cant spam


Ok I didn't know you were able to mute, but yeah, a mute for xx hours would be good

----------


## Zinja

I know I would knowing the awesome power that is this app, but how many of you would read through 40 pages of spam to find out why a link dun work?

This thread is out of control, hijacked, derailed and shat on by post wh0res.
There is a rep system for a reason, and a PM system for a reason. The original poster will update the original post with information regarding his FREE app when he has time.
Any posts outside of help requests and replies to them are spam.

CwutIdidThur?

----------


## jonteboy

> I know I would knowing the awesome power that is this app, but how many of you would read through 40 pages of spam to find out why a link dun work?
> 
> This thread is out of control, hijacked, derailed and shat on by post wh0res.
> There is a rep system for a reason, and a PM system for a reason. The original poster will update the original post with information regarding his FREE app when he has time.
> Any posts outside of help requests and replies to them are spam.
> 
> CwutIdidThur?


Yeh, you did exactly the same as the others and I did on a few pages back, and yeah, we have read through all pages, atleast I have. I bet everyone wanting to be up-to-date have done the same. But I agree that its gone quite much off-topic.

----------


## toxicsnipe

isnt there a "search this thread" function?

----------


## maclone

For the last time: keep on-topic and fight your mini-flamewars in PM's.
Just ignore every post that it not on-topic.

----------


## jonteboy

> For the last time: keep on-topic and fight your mini-flamewars in PM's.
> Just ignore every post that it not on-topic.


Yeah, sorry for that everyone. Great work Nopt!

----------


## benderlender2

Nopt is my hero

----------


## Garosie

Hmm.. btw Nopt. What is the chat-addon that you use, to make it pop down from the top lige an Oldschool Counterstrike Console?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Бадейка

~20 days without update  :Frown:

----------


## kingrogue

> ~20 days without update


Im going through withdraw too

----------


## H3llf!re

> ~20 days without update


calm down... This project is still on but currently amulti is in closed beta. You wont speed up our work by bagging for Updates. Good Things take Time. So you want a super buggy Version crashing your wow everything 10 min or a stabil Version with New features?

----------


## kingrogue

> calm down... This project is still on but currently amulti is in closed beta. You wont speed up our work by bagging for Updates. Good Things take Time. So you want a super buggy Version crashing your wow everything 10 min or a stabil Version with New features?


Can i be a beta Tester?

----------


## letagod

> calm down... This project is still on but currently amulti is in closed beta. You wont speed up our work by bagging for Updates. Good Things take Time. So you want a super buggy Version crashing your wow everything 10 min or a stabil Version with New features?


i would be more than happy with just a stable version without new features :woot2:

BTW.. :yourock2: Nopt, ur so very verytehepic

----------


## H3llf!re

> Can i be a beta Tester?


im sorry. Im only responsible for the lua and xml Parts ( the GUI/ what you will See ingame) i can Not decide who gets the beta and who doesnt. I only wanted to inform you what you only got to wait and that all pms and SPAM will only Slow down the Development. In your own intrest you should make post ideas, Report Bugs in older versions and help out other Users. All These Things will help speeding up our Development dramatically.

----------


## aribehn

I've got some ideas. Idk if it's hard but if you don't mind...
-A "Sprint button". Set speed to 20 or something like that while holding down ctrl or shift.
-A feature that can easily enough disable the hack while you're raiding or whatever.
-automatically use the stopfall thingy every 10yd you fall (Enable/Disable feature aswell)
Ik you've got lots of stuff going on already but maybe in the future you could add these features.

----------


## kingrogue

Whats the Est time till done?

----------


## Royst0

> Whats the Est time till done?



if they have a est time then people will be waiting for that time, and then when it doesnt come out. we will experience so much troll and spam. so its better not to have 1

----------


## Faulen

> if they have a est time then people will be waiting for that time, and then when it doesnt come out. we will experience so much troll and spam. so its better not to have 1


This is the same reason Blizzard uses the term ...Soon™...

But yeah He's right if they set a date and they don't reach it people will start ranting on about stupid stuff, or they will be the person that starts to beg with puppy eyes.

----------


## benderlender2

Most people didn't read the title in beginning labeling it as a Beta they thought it was a full release, it was just a sample to see how we liked it, obviously we did and now they're implementing all their ideas. Relax it will be better than ever when they do release it.

~Thanks for all your guys hard work.

----------


## lopiecart

im reading now and it says 
[Release] AMulti, a live servers multihack

----------


## fox1988

ya why would they put release if its not realy a release

----------


## kcall20

It was a release, but Nopt is so kindly updating his program for patch 3.3.3. Please read thread before posting stupid questions.

----------


## jonteboy

> It was a release, but Nopt is so kindly updating his program for patch 3.3.3. Please read thread before posting stupid questions.


Agreed, it's really easy if you take your time to read it, unless can't read or just wanna be noob about it. I won't write more then this post on these questions.

----------


## Plomien

Nopt, and i have a question for you.

Does your new wondertool will be compatible backwards? 
So it could be used also with 3.3.2?

Thanks for your great work!

----------


## thebbandit

everytime i see an email about this post i run to the thread and check for a release :P i have a question about the addon that hellfire is writing, and will this be posted in the OP or will i need to look for that somewhere else as well.

----------


## TMK

not a single post for a 1 whole day

----------


## Rogueshaadow

*Nopt is online so i hope the realease comming today*

----------


## Ahleaxo

Let's hope for that together Rogueshaadow

----------


## kingrogue

im hoping aswell

----------


## mobikenobi

remember to +rep his efforts!

----------


## letagod

ill just +Rep him for even releasing it in the first place... i got The Explorer on a lvl 19 twink  :Big Grin: . XP eliminator ftw

----------


## Royst0

> not a single post for a 1 whole day



i noe i was like OMG mayb the spam stopped. Guess not  :Frown:

----------


## aidan9979

:Frown:  why cant i download

----------


## Royst0

> why cant i download


/sigh, read the previous posts and since im bored. You can't Download because the hack is currently not updated for 3.3.3 The hack has no Estimated Date due to the fact of spammers.

----------


## H3llf!re

anybody knows how the fall damage is calculated? 

as far as i can see atm thats one of the last things left to do  :Smile:

----------


## aribehn

> anybody knows how the fall damage is calculated? 
> 
> as far as i can see atm thats one of the last things left to do


*This is taken from a post by SuperSeb:*

as you can prob tell, you still get fall damage if u superjump high, then come down reaaaaly slowly, and you dont get fall damage if u superjump up to another platform, or come down in steps

this means that fall damage is calculated based on distances between y position that you touch now, and the y posistion that u touched previously (and not by the force you hit the floor with)


whiiich means the y posistion you touched prevoisly is stored (if its in memory then you wud just need to keep changing it to your current y, or possibly freeze it to 0 as superjumping up doesnt cause you damage)

if its stored on the server then there will still be a function or whatever to tell the server where abouts your y position is, so you could just call this with false values (or detour it)

----------


## Eddie12390

> *This is taken from a post by SuperSeb:*
> 
> as you can prob tell, you still get fall damage if u superjump high, then come down reaaaaly slowly, and you dont get fall damage if u superjump up to another platform, or come down in steps
> 
> this means that fall damage is calculated based on distances between y position that you touch now, and the y posistion that u touched previously (and not by the force you hit the floor with)
> 
> 
> whiiich means the y posistion you touched prevoisly is stored (if its in memory then you wud just need to keep changing it to your current y, or possibly freeze it to 0 as superjumping up doesnt cause you damage)
> 
> if its stored on the server then there will still be a function or whatever to tell the server where abouts your y position is, so you could just call this with false values (or detour it)


Which would mean there is no real formula for determining fall damage and it would be just the distance from point A to point B? ( Point B being the ground or some sort of platform. )

----------


## H3llf!re

> Which would mean there is no real formula for determining fall damage and it would be just the distance from point A to point B? ( Point B being the ground or some sort of platform. )


i dont think that the distance is relevant. that doesnt make sence... however

IM DONE. ill send my addon to nopt and then we are all done.

Pics:

AMulti and WoWPorty user channel (take a look in the chat)


Teleport progress:


Go corpse button then dead


some features in the sidebar






Stop falling button (just displayed when falling. same as corps frame)


hack loaded


hack not loaded

----------


## Eddie12390

> i dont think that the distance is relevant. that doesnt make sence... however
> 
> IM DONE. ill send my addon to nopt and then we are all done.


I just want to say, if you guys ever need an extra helping hand, I'm semi-experienced with multiple coding languages. Eventually you're going to need a few people to do a few extra small tasks or you're going to be stuck for however long a period of time you spend working with people yelling and crying about a release date. More people = Less time spent = Less time for people to complain

----------


## Barrt73Rus

addon supports english lang? or only DE?

----------


## H3llf!re

> addon supports english lang? or only DE?


ah sorry. it uses blizzards lacalisation system. thats why its displayed in german on my screens :P

for you it will display the language of your client

----------


## aribehn

sry for nagging but are you releasing it tonight?

----------


## Rogueshaadow

No i don't think so Aribehn. But seems to get out soon so we are all waiting in exitment :Smile:

----------


## fox1988

hes not going to release it for free agian hes going to make us pay probely

----------


## aribehn

> hes not going to release it for free agian hes going to make us pay probely


If he does I'm gonna kick his ass and buy WoWInfinity :P

----------


## Eddie12390

> If he does I'm gonna kick his ass and buy WoWInfinity :P


He can freely do whatever he chooses to.

If he wants to make money off of it, you're going to have to deal with it, whether you like it or not.

----------


## aribehn

> He can freely do whatever he chooses to.
> 
> If he wants to make money off of it, you're going to have to deal with it, whether you like it or not.


You can't seriously be meaning that he's gonna make us pay for a hack... With a high chance of being banned while there's options like buying g or powerlvling. I'm just saying.
If I'm gonna pay for anything that's related to wow it wouldn't be a hack...

----------


## Kitsuji

*Cross' Fingers* I hope we get it again soon =3

----------


## Eddie12390

> You can't seriously be meaning that he's gonna make us pay for a hack... With a high chance of being banned while there's options like buying g or powerlvling. I'm just saying.
> If I'm gonna pay for anything that's related to wow it wouldn't be a hack...


I'm in no way saying that he is, I'm saying that if he does decide to charge, people are going to just have to deal with it. If Warden protection was added and there were MUCH faster update times, to be honest, I wouldn't really mind paying for it.

----------


## Rogueshaadow

*It's a really good hack ive been refreshing this site for 2 weeks for the updated. So i don't hope we are gonna pay for it.*

----------


## Eddie12390

> It's a *really good hack* ive been refreshing this site for 2 weeks for the updated. So i don't hope we are gonna pay for it.


The bolded above makes it even easier for him to charge money.  :Frown:

----------


## pamela

just buy WI and u want get banned lol i have been using it for about 6 months no ban yet

----------


## Eddie12390

> just buy WI and u want get banned lol i have been using it for about 6 months no ban yet


Cool story, bro.

----------


## Saronite

ye untill they wave their bann hammer wich im sure it will come just before cata comes out.
manny of u here dont even know it but u probably all flagged allready so u can buy 3 xpacs to be able to play again= WIN for blizz

----------


## Art2Fly

> Cool story, bro.


Not funny, bro.

----------


## Norus

I'm sorry I kept you waiting  :Smile: 



> rev7 12/04/2010
> -Updated for 3.3.3a (all features this time xd)
> -Speedhack is now limitless, don't put too high values or the server will drop you (max cruise speed is ~x35)
> -Speedhack now affect player only
> -Noclip now affect player only (thx Drakefish )
> -Flymode is now usable within water
> -Added : H3llf!re's addon
> -Added : new lua functions & events (see http://n.opt.free.fr/amulti_api.txt)


AMulti rev7 (3.3.3a)

----------


## Royst0

> I'm sorry I kept you waiting 
> AMulti rev7 (3.3.3a) & AMulti_Addon


OMG thnx alot, Testing now  :Smile:  hopefully first to test  :Big Grin:  so excited

----------


## TMK

wuhuuu Leet
but for some reason i crash to desktop after injecting

----------


## knightboy77

same here dude  :Frown: 

but, before that it also managed to make me fall through dalaran and die, then it crashed :S

----------


## Sycoloco

Works just fine for me, installed the addon first then injected when ingame. just a quick fix, but make the WUAAHH!! part a smaller box when u jump. Thanks !

----------


## Rogueshaadow

*ty nopt! Ty! :d*

----------


## Rogueshaadow

*Damn. I get chrashes when i inject ingame. Damn ive been waiting for this so long. and now i can't use it ;( /cry*

----------


## Yuseh

Thanks for the update nopt, working as intended.

----------


## Rogueshaadow

> Thanks for the update nopt, working as intended.


*How the hell did you get it to work?  When i open it as administrator and it has injected wow chrashes im using windows 7 i don' know if that has any effect on Amulti. If anyone knows what i have to do then please tell me*

----------


## fox1988

set up a trial account used the speed hack and 20 min later i was banned

----------


## H3llf!re

Hope you enjoy my addon.

Thxs are welcome since it took some time to make it  :Smile:

----------


## Royst0

> *Damn. I get chrashes when i inject ingame. Damn ive been waiting for this so long. and now i can't use it ;( /cry*


dont double post And thnx heaps hellfire +rep  :Smile:

----------


## Garosie

> set up a trial account used the speed hack and 20 min later i was banned


3 days or perma?

Now i'm scared.. :S

----------


## Garosie

Flyhack D/Cs upon dismounting.

----------


## letagod

how can u get banned? i did fly through stormwind with 30 speed and fly + noclip for like 1 hour.. no bans  :Big Grin:

----------


## aribehn

> how can u get banned? i did fly through stormwind with 30 speed and fly + noclip for like 1 hour.. no bans


Same here. I was flying in Orgrimmar saying "olololol can't touch this!" and got suspended... Because the 10-day trial went out  :Big Grin: 
Awesome hack +Rep

----------


## dadude737

> *How the hell did you get it to work?  When i open it as administrator and it has injected wow chrashes im using windows 7 i don' know if that has any effect on Amulti. If anyone knows what i have to do then please tell me*


First of all Big THX and +Rep to Nopt and H3llf!re!
Real great work! everything work as intended and with the addon its even more faster and comfortable.

to Rogueshaadow
if you unpack the file you got 2 packed files. The first ist the normal injection file the other one is the Addonfolder. 
First go to the destination of your WoW folder and copy the Addonfolder into your interface/addons folder.
Important! start WoW as administrator to activate the Addon!
The Bar on the side should appear.
Now start the injection as administrator.
Now everything should work.

hope i could help you.

----------


## araknidude

Awesome work, Nopt. This should make alot of people happy and silence their bitching until the next patch comes out. Enjoy your break, you've earned it. +rep

----------


## jonteboy

Wohoo!, the thing I've been waiting for this month! Gr8 work Nopt and H3llf!re, you're kings!

----------


## Shimasseth

It doesn't it neitheir for me.
Let try to know why it doesn't work.

I have Windows 7, french trial client (getting the full version).

What about you?

----------


## letagod

the hack isnt safe now. got a 48 hour ban from speeding in BG.

kinda funny talking to a GM while he suspends u tho ^^

----------


## H3llf!re

ill release a fixed version of the addon later this day containing:

things ive already done:
1)sidebar climb button update fix
2)sidebar "all off" button disables the functions now insandly (was delayed befor)
3)custom min max values for speed slider
4)dead frame is now propperly hidden while teleporting
5)custom spectate speed factor (speed slider value * factor = spec speed)
6)double click on target frame will port you to your target
7)teleport in progress frame won't be displayed while hotkey port anymore
 :Cool: you can now enable fly while falling (prev. dc)
9)faster port start after "share location" apply

things missing (still to do) :
-interface for morpher things
-"notes browser porter" and the "worldmap notes porter"
-speedmeter? (not sure ill add id)


this post not will be updated anymore

----------


## riddla

Good Job on this, love it
But this update:
No matter what i do i get a Wow Critical error after injecting ever after following dadude737's little tutorial

OS: Windows 7 x64 bit (worked on it before)
Wow version: 3.3.3a

any Help would be appreciated

Now that i look at it it seems Windows 7 to be the problem anyone have W7 but is running the program ok?

----------


## Shimasseth

Riddla, do you have full version of WoW or trial streaming one?

BTW, I have Windows 7 and XP on 2 different PC, i got critical error on both.

----------


## riddla

I have the full with Wotlk, i restarted my computer and ran the injector and wow as admin and in xp sp3 compatibility mode and it worked... i am not sure if this works with the trial so if you have the trial on them try getting full

what version do you have of windows x64(64bit) or x86(32bit)

----------


## dadude737

Ok i now tested on two systems.
1. Laptop Windows 7 prof. X64 
2. Desk-pc Windows XP SP3 X86

both work with no errors or discos.
only sometimes a lua-error.

So first after you put the addon in the right folder and start Wow
it should look like this:




and after the injection:




if not you dont setup the addon right.

----------


## H3llf!re

> Ok i now tested on two systems.
> 1. Laptop Windows 7 prof. X64 
> 2. Desk-pc Windows XP SP3 X86
> 
> both work with no errors or discos.
> only sometimes a lua-error.
> 
> So first after you put the addon in the right folder and start Wow
> it should look like this:
> ...


gib mir nen screen von dem lua fehler pls. und wenn du zeit hast schreib mir ne pm hier. würde gerne was testen kanns aber nur mit ner 2. person

----------


## riddla

I have tested and am testing this on Windows 7 x64 Ultimate. So far no problems other then at the beginning i had the critical errors, but a restart and running both the injector and wow as admin and in xp sp3 fixed that. And the occasional lua error as reported above by dadude737

----------


## Saronite

so for on me trial all works great.
to bad i cant get past the barrier to get to Gm island, even with noclip on it wont go past barrier.
how do i get to GM island with this?

----------


## aribehn

This hack is awesome. I've been speedhacking + flying all the way to lvl 10 (by exploring), Won 5 BGs then BOOM! Banned :/
It lasted longer than I suspected. I'm not sure if this will last very long if it's used discretely. Could anyone tell me if it's safe to use if no one sees you?
Some bugs you might wanna fix:
-It disconnects if I get stunned and try to fly away
-It disconnects when I die while I'm flying
-Disconnects if I'm flying too fast

----------


## blink18247

i added the add-on folder and injected but the add-on still reads as not injected? O_O

----------


## Saronite

im flying around at great speed for around 30 min now,,no ban or annything.
just dont try to get in sight for other player or they report you and reports involving speedhacks in BG will allways get in front of the line.
So dont use this in a BG,thats just stupid as hell

----------


## aribehn

> im flying around at great speed for around 30 min now,,no ban or annything.
> just dont try to get in sight for other player or they report you and reports involving speedhacks in BG will allways get in front of the line.
> So dont use this in a BG,thats just stupid as hell


yay post nr. 700!
Ik that it's stupid to use in BGs and such (just wanted to test it :P)
But can you confirm that it's safe to use unless you get spotted?
+Rep if you get an answer :P

----------


## thebbandit

> This hack is awesome. I've been speedhacking + flying all the way to lvl 10 (by exploring), Won 5 BGs then BOOM! Banned :/
> It lasted longer than I suspected. I'm not sure if this will last very long if it's used discretely. Could anyone tell me if it's safe to use if no one sees you?
> Some bugs you might wanna fix:
> -It disconnects if I get stunned and try to fly away
> -It disconnects when I die while I'm flying
> -Disconnects if I'm flying too fast


Have you read any of the thread at all? First, of course you will be banned for speed hacking in public places like bg's. And the disconnects that your speaking of are common limitations that cannot be changed. They even told you it will go really fast now but high speeds may dc you. Also, anything that dismounts or stuns you while you have either the flight hack or the speedhack will cause the client to crash. Its probably because the game is telling the client that you must now go x% speed and the hack is telling it no go y% speed and then they conflict.

And hellfire, awesome work bro this addon is great. And I like that your expanding it. I had more time to test it out this morning and I really like it. My only suggestion is to split the slider in half for speed so that speeds 1-10 get a larger portion of the slider to make it easier to select from that group. But like I said, GREAT WORK!

And also, I am running win7 64 and its working great for me. Maybe your guys hack isn't working because you made too many "is it done yet" posts lol

----------


## riddla

no bans when no one sees me so i dont think they have any sort of monitor to see if someone is flying and such. i was flying using the C2T noclipping and climb and nothing so far ran into 1 person hit the 
all off and still no problems


i fixed the conflict with the access_violation problem (i think)

1. log on to windows with a Administrator account
2. right click on your wow.exe go to properties
3. go to security
4. click edit (next to To change permissions, click Edit.)
5. click on YOUR account name for windows
6. click the check box under "Allow" for Full Control
7. Click apply, close out of those windows
8. Follow dadude737's little tutorial on how to run this(a few pages back i belive)
9. Eat cake

----------


## Norus

I updated the zip, try re-downloading it if you crash at injection.
Hopefully this bug should be fixed.

----------


## TMK

run both wow and hack as admin

----------


## benderlender2

Thanks for all your hard work Nopt and Hellfire!

----------


## araknidude

Never before has there been such a popular, free hack, If I dare say. Many thanks Nopt and Hellfire. I really do appreciate the efforts that the both of you have put forward!

----------


## Suxxyduck

This hack si epic, srsly, works rly well and goodie done ;D Many thx!

kinda fun to Charge with the hack active ^^,

----------


## Eddie12390

Very much appreciated, thank you nopt.

----------


## Garosie

Indeed appreciated! I'm very Grateful Nopt!  :Big Grin: 

And does anybody else get a LUA Error upong using /run commands?

Because i do. What could this be caused by?

----------


## jaredjared123

Thankyou thankyou THANKYOUUUU, I've been lurking for so long waiting for this to update, but it was DEFINITELY worth it  :Smile: !!! T

he one problem I am having is working out how to use the teleport tool. Are there any preset teleports? and every time i teleport do i have to find out the co-ords and type them in etc?

I just basically want some kind of list of / commands so that i can bring up all of the UI extra bits etc.

But overall ty ty ty ty ^^!

----------


## Eddie12390

That was insane. I got on a flight path, and now I'm stuck on the flying mount and I can't move.  :Frown:

----------


## Norus

You have to wait the correct amount of time, even if the fly path has been speeded up.

----------


## 00162

Awesome stuff

P.s. do you still have a working version of ur modified map notes?

----------


## Dist719

> Thankyou thankyou THANKYOUUUU, I've been lurking for so long waiting for this to update, but it was DEFINITELY worth it !!! T
> 
> he one problem I am having is working out how to use the teleport tool. Are there any preset teleports? and every time i teleport do i have to find out the co-ords and type them in etc?
> 
> I just basically want some kind of list of / commands so that i can bring up all of the UI extra bits etc.
> 
> But overall ty ty ty ty ^^!


If you Ctrl+rightclick any spot on the ground you will get the coords for that spot. So to get the coords for a place, you have to go there first.

----------


## thebbandit

Well damn, Nopt if i could give you more rep i would, but i guess mmowned thinks i need to spread the love around :P

----------


## jaredjared123

Is the only way to teleport to a place from far away by ctrl+rightlicking finding out the cords, writing them down, then when you need to go back there rewriting them again using the addon? for me /run teleport x,y,z doesnt work either :/ I have to use the addon.

----------


## Eddie12390

> Is the only way to teleport to a place from far away by ctrl+rightlicking finding out the cords, writing them down, then when you need to go back there rewriting them again using the addon? for me /run teleport x,y,z doesnt work either :/ I have to use the addon.


Just spectate and then click to teleport.

----------


## jaredjared123

I'm talking about long distance, I'm trying to get some kind of macro that takes me straight to outside stratholme. co-ords are 3176.63 -4039.28 106.464, atm i'm doing "/run teleport 3176.63 -4039.28 106.464" And it just pops up with an error, urrrrgh so frustrating ><!

----------


## xssorc

Thank you NOPT! Great Work!

----------


## Eddie12390

> I'm talking about long distance, I'm trying to get some kind of macro that takes me straight to outside stratholme. co-ords are 3176.63 -4039.28 106.464, atm i'm doing "/run teleport 3176.63 -4039.28 106.464" And it just pops up with an error, urrrrgh so frustrating ><!


You can't cross teleport continents or instances. Only that map/instance can be teleported through out.

----------


## jaredjared123

Nope I mean outside Strath, and this is assuming im in EK somewhere.

----------


## Saronite

is there anny chanse to get to GM island with this?
i tried but i cant get past the barrier even with noclip on

----------


## Faulen

For me the Auto Stop fall disconnects me. Anyone else have an issue with this?
But everything else works great!
Thanks Nopt.

----------


## Eddie12390

> For me the Auto Stop fall disconnects me. Anyone else have an issue with this?
> But everything else works great!
> Thanks Nopt.


Mine doesn't even attempt to auto stop my fall. Which, if there is a problem with it, is more or less a good thing. Try just pressing the fall stop button on your own before it has enough to time to attempt to auto stop.




> Nope I mean outside Strath, and this is assuming im in EK somewhere.


Spectator mode allows you to move very fast and once you get there, just write down the coordinates for safe keeping. You can just C2T from inside spectator mode and you'll be right where you clicked.




> is there anny chanse to get to GM island with this?
> i tried but i cant get past the barrier even with noclip on


There is a way from what I've heard, but it requires riding a mount out over the water for a very long period of time.

----------


## Faulen

> is there anny chanse to get to GM island with this?
> i tried but i cant get past the barrier even with noclip on


For GM Island use



```
16225 16258 13.3 1
```

You have to be in Kalimdor though.

----------


## Saronite

ty for those coords.
if u have more coords of fun places pls post it  :Big Grin: 
i tried to make some copper for fishing skill and a rod but it says ''their arnt anny fish here''
But how does it get past that barrier if i have GMisland cords, but without coords it cant get past if u fly against it.

----------


## Faulen

> ty for those coords.
> if u have more coords of fun places pls post it 
> i tried to make some copper for fishing skill and a rod but it says ''their arnt anny fish here''
> But how does it get past that barrier if i have GMisland cords, but without coords it cant get past if u fly against it.


Its because if you go high enough there is a way to get past the Barrier. There is some spot in Desolace where you can summon someone on a flying mount and they have to fly straight up for 30 minutes then do something and slowfall all the way down to GM Island.

And for the fishing it is probably because Blizzard never added any fish to those spots of water.

----------


## Dist719

To all who wish to go to GM island, here is the command:

/run Teleport(16238.291,16219.044,9.600)

Warning: don't do this on your main account, you will get banned.

Edit: You must also be in Kalimdor to use this, or else you will go to some other place.

----------


## Subset

> rev7 12/04/2010
> -Updated for 3.3.3a (all features this time xd)
> -Speedhack is now limitless, don't put too high values or the server will drop you (max cruise speed is ~x35)
> -Speedhack now affect player only
> -Noclip now affect player only (thx Drakefish )
> -Flymode is now usable within water
> -Added : H3llf!re's addon
> -Added : new lua functions & events (see http://n.opt.free.fr/amulti_api.txt)


Speedhack affect player only? Awesome. Waiting on WI 2.0 for this feature, but you have got it down. Will actually consider actually trying this out.

[e] Forgot to say nice work, thanks for the share, and a suggestion (not any critique)
With your coding skills, you should talk to Matt about helping the development of WI, I am sure you might get paid.

----------


## Stiv

> For GM Island either use
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 16225 16258 13.3 1
> ```
> 
> You have to be in Kalimdor though.





Thanks for the code to GM island dude! fun ^^

----------


## Sycoloco

> Thanks for the code to GM island dude! fun ^^


what exactly is GM Island? whats there is it cool things or ?? what lol

----------


## Subset

GM Island is an island GMs made; it is not used by GMs in retail WoW, but in private servers, as you can add the GMs, you can see them if they are on your friends list.

Only people will hacks or special methods can get there w/o being a GM (unless you are GM summoned)

Its not much, I just moved a copy of it with noggit to Azeroth  :Big Grin:

----------


## Crusher1373

Why Wont it let Me DOwnload with Windows 7?
\

----------


## riddla

what is the key number for the ~ key?(for the config)

----------


## Faulen

> what is the key number for the ~ key?(for the config)


96 - for just `

126- for Shift + ` = ~

I am not entirely sure though.

----------


## riddla

Thanks Will try and +rep tomorrow i gave out to much today for the release of this...XD

----------


## Barrt73Rus

*i got DC After stun, even without enabled functions hack*

----------


## thebbandit

> is there anny chanse to get to GM island with this?
> i tried but i cant get past the barrier even with noclip on


why do people insist on getting to this inane place? THERE IS NOTHING THERE! stop wasting time asking a stupid question about getting to an island that has nothing on it but a couple chairs for you to sit and wait for your ban.

----------


## Silvera

> why do people insist on getting to this inane place? THERE IS NOTHING THERE! stop wasting time asking a stupid question about getting to an island that has nothing on it but a couple chairs for you to sit and wait for your ban.


Lies. Der's trees and shit  :Embarrassment: 
Lol jk, but yea, GM island is kinda boring, been there once, then figured out my guild could see i was there, so im like ****!!

xD

On topic: Good and free hack, ain't going to use it though due to low security :x

----------


## H3llf!re

can anybody tell me here to release the addon for this hack? i just cant deal with the sections here...

addon will contain:

things ive already done:
1)sidebar climb button update fix
2)sidebar "all off" button disables the functions now insandly (was delayed befor)
3)custom min max values for speed slider
4)dead frame is now propperly hidden while teleporting
5)custom spectate speed factor (speed slider value * factor = spec speed)
6)double click on target frame will port you to your target
7)teleport in progress frame won't be displayed while hotkey port anymore
 :Cool: you can now enable fly while falling (prev. dc)
9)faster port start after "share location" apply
10)teleport in progress frame now also shows % of teleport progress

things missing (still to do) :
-interface for morpher things
-"notes browser porter" and the "worldmap notes porter"
-speedmeter? (not sure ill add one)

----------


## Shimasseth

Hey, i finally made it work. 
It was a problem with the trial version. 
If you have a trial version of the WoW's client , you will have to download the full version.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

when i do inject i got Dc

----------


## Kiev

Thank you Nopt.

Could anyone point me torwards Rev 6 please? As the download seems to have disspeared.

----------


## leozeul

How can i Remove that thing ,,Woahhhh"" wich when u press stop falls :Frown:  its pretty annoying

----------


## Garosie

So, i noticed that AMulti has this turtle icon which says "Fast as hell", and i figured it was the Teleport. Now.. Would it be possible to add the teleport functions back in, as a "/command" ?. Would be nice, to be able to do Macros. Hate to have a notepad and copy, paste. Copy, paste. Repeat  :Big Grin: 

But other than that, its very nice! Still havent found out how the Network works, but i will!  :Big Grin:

----------


## H3llf!re

> So, i noticed that AMulti has this turtle icon which says "Fast as hell", and i figured it was the Teleport. Now.. Would it be possible to add the teleport functions back in, as a "/command" ?. Would be nice, to be able to do Macros. Hate to have a notepad and copy, paste. Copy, paste. Repeat 
> 
> But other than that, its very nice! Still havent found out how the Network works, but i will!


try /port 

not sure if it works. if it doesnt ill fix it in the next version
//edit: ja. doesnt work. added it to nex version (for me its already working :P)

@guy with wuahhhhh button: this feature can be turned of in the next version

----------


## Garosie

i officially hate u now  :Big Grin:

----------


## Norus

> But how does it get past that barrier if i have GMisland cords, but without coords it cant get past if u fly against it.


Anyway it's almost impossible to find GM Island without coords ^^' 
btw, XYZR can go through the "barrier".




> Thank you Nopt.
> 
> Could anyone point me torwards Rev 6 please? As the download seems to have disspeared.


Sadly I deleted all of thoses files  :Frown: 




> So, i noticed that AMulti has this turtle icon which says "Fast as hell", and i figured it was the Teleport. Now.. Would it be possible to add the teleport functions back in, as a "/command" ?. Would be nice, to be able to do Macros. Hate to have a notepad and copy, paste. Copy, paste. Repeat 
> 
> But other than that, its very nice! Still havent found out how the Network works, but i will!


/run Teleport(x,y,z) never stopped working... (otherwise how the hell could the addon teleport ??)

----------


## Garosie

Well i figured the addon didnt just write "/run Teleport(x,y,z)", cuz when i enter that, i get an error. But with AddOn, i have no errors  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## UNAT

Emmmm... i have some problems with downloading addon, can someone share it?

----------


## Kiev

:Frown:  Thats a shame Nopt.

Would you mind if someone who might have downloaded it re uploads it for me?

----------


## Saronite

i have been using this on my main to 1 pull intire dungeons lol.
im fairly sure this is only bannable on report and GM looks at you becouse i used this on a trial for a full night, flying everywhere out of sight with full speed and no bann

----------


## Garosie

I agree. I've been farming Winterspring Frostsaber (Wintersaber Trainers) For hours now, using this  :Smile:  It's great for such things!  :Smile:

----------


## UNAT

> Thats a shame Nopt.
> 
> Would you mind if someone who might have downloaded it re uploads it for me?


yes. Because of link on page 45 does not work.

----------


## Saronite

that link on page 45 works fine for me

----------


## irchaos

seems to hard to use.

----------


## UNAT

Yes, but no addon in this archive. And link was updated 2 minutes ago.

----------


## Garosie

72 hours ban :P haha

Used in BG xD (Were even on main-account.) :P

So it seems i'll have to play Warcraft 3 or HoN for the next days xD

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> 72 hours ban :P haha
> 
> Used in BG xD (Were even on main-account.) :P
> 
> So it seems i'll have to play Warcraft 3 or HoN for the next days xD





> Used in BG


GZ you are very clever

----------


## mobikenobi

i used it in a BG, captured& mine flag about 20 sec into game, no ban XD

----------


## Royst0

Amulti Addon.Rar

Thats the Amulti Addon created by Hellfir3, i saw it had been removed in the page 45 post.

If Nopt Or Hellfir3 asks me to remove link i will do so.

----------


## Succubuzz

i DL'ed this using the link in the OP and i must say. It works like a charm  :Smile:

----------


## Ssateneth

If you use this in battlegrounds (i.e. capping the flag in a few seconds) you are literally ASKING for a ban. You will get many player reports.

But.... whatever. Let the stupid people weed themselves out. It's their funeral.

----------


## Saronite

little update from me :Smile: 
trial account: flew all over azeroth using all functions, not spotted by annyone, sitting at GM island for a few hours now....NO ban

main account: use it strictly in dungeon alone....no bann

----------


## pekmak01

This is GREAT work for 3.3.3

A real nice addon also. Real smooth action if you are knowing what you are doing

Fix please if you can:

In kalimdor / EK make flying possible in a manner mobs won't aggro to you when flying IF possible...

Dunno how the "flying" is handled in memory in vanilla cont. But if it possible to imply flying packets there u go ahead and switch our little packets =)

Make an option for allowing speedhack only to work when not falling

Make turning speed via keyboard not affected by speedhack

Make the addon speed slider less sensitive at lower settings and less when more is applied

----------


## Eddie12390

> This is GREAT work for 3.3.3
> 
> A real nice addon also. Real smooth action if you are knowing what you are doing
> 
> Fix please if you can:
> 
> In kalimdor / EK make flying possible in a manner mobs won't aggro to you when flying IF possible...
> 
> Make turning speed via keyboeard not affected byt speedhack
> ...


Mobs will always be able to aggro you in the sky. The only way is to fly out of their range to a point where they can't hit you.

----------


## Mikezorz27

I tried this on EU Kul Tiras..for about a minute. Tested to see if speedhack effected mobs (it doesn't), then flew under the map to Old IF. About 80 seconds later, my trial account got a nice fwap with the Banhammer. I don't recommend using this on account that you care about...at all.

----------


## knightboy77

I just used this on my main account in WSG.... capped the flag 3 times in about 20 seconds :P everyone was like "z0mg wtf repor3d" which is fair enough and to be expected.

Still no ban.... I wonder how long it will take :P

I think i'll just use this to farm stuff from now on... to be on the safer side

*edit, scrub that. Im now flying in and out of orgrimmars AH for lolz. (Im alliance)

----------


## Faulen

> Thank you Nopt.
> 
> Could anyone point me torwards Rev 6 please? As the download seems to have disspeared.


You need rev6? Or the newest rev7? I have both.

----------


## kcall20

I am currently working on making a list of commands to tele to useful areas (Cities, Instances, etc.) Will post as soon as I finish.

Edit: Posted Below.

----------


## kcall20

Here is the list of coordinates for popular places, just finished flying around. Will update again once I finish with Northrend locations. All you have to do is copy/paste and enter it in to the add on.


```
Cities(Alliance)(Portal Rooms):
 Darnassus: 9656.88 2512.45 1331.64
 Stormwind: -8995.32 859.30 29.62
 Ironforge: -4613.95 -916.28 501.06

Cities(Horde):
 Oggrimar: 1640.08 -4404.64 16.82
 Thunder Bluff: -1121.42 23.29 142.19
 Undercity: 1628.13 242.85 -13.55

Mount Drop Instances:
 Stratholme: 3230 -4039 108
 Karzhan(Inside Gate so no key needed): -11110.10 -2004.63 49.33
 Zul'Gurub: -11916.20 -1224.14 92.29

POI:
 Old Ironforge: -4819.44 -974.67 464.71
 GM Island: 16225 16258 13.3 (Credits go to bjparee for this one)
 Blackrock Mountain: -7578.87 -1129.44 262.10
```

I am taking requests by PM.

----------


## Saronite

> I tried this on EU Kul Tiras..for about a minute. Tested to see if speedhack effected mobs (it doesn't), then flew under the map to Old IF. About 80 seconds later, my trial account got a nice fwap with the Banhammer. I don't recommend using this on account that you care about...at all.


How can you get a ban after like 5 minutes tops (like u stated).
Looks like to me you flew over everybodys head for 1 hour before :P

Or a Gm was allready at the spot for something else.(unlikely)
eiter way, youre story isnt complete becouse i used this all night on my main AND a trial and no bann

storys like this rly isnt getting us annywhere, you either tell EXACTLY what you did before the ban, rather than being vague about it.

----------


## Faulen

First off Trial accounts don't get banned they are just closed. With any suspicion at all Blizzard closes the account without any warning. 

But with paid accounts they don't really pay attention to them if there is a little bit of suspicion of hacking. I know this because I have used this for around 3 hours straight and no bans or warning even with previous usage of the program.

Blizzard just knows people make a trial account usually to try out a new hack or something, because thats what the majority of trial accounts are used for if you ask me.

----------


## Demonshade

> First off Trial accounts don't get banned they are just closed. With any suspicion at all Blizzard closes the account without any warning. 
> 
> But with paid accounts they don't really pay attention to them if there is a little bit of suspicion of hacking. I know this because I have used this for around 3 hours straight and no bans or warning even with previous usage of the program.
> 
> Blizzard just knows people make a trial account usually to try out a new hack or something, because thats what the majority of trial accounts are used for if you ask me.


Either that or they know your hacking on a trial and they dont want u to keep hacking but their waiting for a banwave on payed accs.

----------


## Faulen

> Either that or they know your hacking on a trial and they dont want u to keep hacking but their waiting for a banwave on payed accs.


Thats also true. There probably will be a huge banwave for everyone who uses this in an out of control fashion.

But still you shouldn't just fly over peoples heads because thats just asking for a ban.

----------


## Nonominator

> Thats also true. There probably will be a huge banwave for everyone who uses this in an out of control fashion.
> 
> But still you shouldn't just fly over peoples heads because thats just asking for a ban.


 
Agreed... With all these teleporting things... you think they would make a hack that simply discovers all zones so you get explorer title...  :Smile:

----------


## Garosie

But as i stated earlier, ive been banned :P

Only got to capture 2 flags in WSG, then i got "Sleep" debuff and i heard this "bling" sound :P

Found out that the "A GM Requests to talk to you" window were blinking.. Pretty sad :P

Trying to tell them that it was a bug, and that i just used the boots, then had some evil bug. They're even considering unbanning me xD

----------


## Nonominator

This hack beats WoWinfinity BY FAR in my opinion. I am sorry. More features and FREE!

----------


## Garosie

> WoW gold really plays such an important role in World of Warcraft. I will need a lot of wow gold in the game.so every time i will come to wow-gold-team.com, which is my favorite website.


This website does not accept gold-sellers...

----------


## knightboy77

> WoW gold really plays such an important role in World of Warcraft. I will need a lot of wow gold in the game.so every time i will come to wow-gold-team.com, which is my favorite website.


Ahhh much good site provide increball service like 100% no scam 100 gold gold olgd hoooorayy twocents twocents twocents

On a serious note, I used this all day yesterday in BG's (Flying around capping bases) and am still yet to recieve a ban  :Cool: 

Did all this on my main account..... eh ohh  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Guablabla

> Thats also true. There probably will be a huge banwave for everyone who uses this in an out of control fashion.
> 
> But still you shouldn't just fly over peoples heads because thats just asking for a ban.


amen to that brotha

----------


## Nonominator

And he will be banned. Promise.

----------


## blamani

I think this hack creates a few movement problems when using it with a flying mount.
It seems to make movement with keys+mouse a bit more difficult, and when i used click to port while flying with my drake i crashed against the mountain, couldnt stop it from falling and crashed into the ground and died.

----------


## kcall20

Currently working on more Northrend coordinates. Going to get Dalaran, all Raid entrances, farming places, and more POIs. Still taking requests  :Smile: .

----------


## aribehn

I guess one of the main reason why they don't ban paid accounts just as fast is because they don't want to lose money unless it's really serious hacking.
The accounts are priored by their account level (how many expansions you got). I've been a GM on a pserver that works exactly like that. I had to answer to the donaters first.

----------


## agni

Very nice program, very nice indeed +Rep * 3

----------


## Freefall552

Hey, very nice program indeed but is there any way to disable to numpad controller? I'm currently using num pad for ingame key bindings.

----------


## Mikezorz27

> you either tell EXACTLY what you did before the ban, rather than being vague about it.


My EXACT rundown of what happened before my trial account was closed/banned:
0:00: Made a toon named Adzenzozz, on Kul Tiras EU server.
0:01-~1:00: I attempted to log in after injecting the hack before I entered the game. My WoW crashed with an error message.
1:00-~2:30: Got into WoW, injected the hack, and tested the speedhack to see if it effected mobs, which it did not.
2:30-~4:00: I flew under the map to Old IF. After this, I went to the door into Magni's room, and Click2Tele'd out of the Old IF hallway-thing.
4:00-~4:45: Ran to meet my friend who plays on EU realms, just outside of the bank.
~5:00: I ran outside IF to notice that I was getting the message "You can only be at 10 channels at a time." I remember seeing this message when I got disconnected from the servers while in Dal, so I alt+f4'd (since I was unable to exit the game using either logout/exit game functions)
~5:40: Attempted to log in, only to come to the message that my account had been closed, with the typical URL (www.worldofwarcraft.com/banned.html ,If my memory serves me correctly.)

And, tada. about 5 minutes and my account was un-usable.

EDIT: I hear some people saying that trial accounts are more likely to get banned fast because they're more suspicious... should I be hacking on my main account then? I realize there is always a chance I could get caught, but are the chances lower for not-so-shady accounts? Also, what's the worst (in time) ban that someone has gotten from using this (3-day, permanent, etc.) Thanks for the help =D

----------


## aribehn

I actually hacked on my main account. I used it while nobody watched and I didn't use the speedhack (Idk but I think it's more detectable than teleport and XYZR).
I used it from lvl 1-10 and now I only use it while I'm stealthed (lvl 14 rogue ftw).
No ban, no warning, not even a /w from another player.
As I said earlier the GMs won't ban you unless they got proof that you are hacking on a paid account.

----------


## Mr.Bob

1. 0:01-~1:00: I attempted to log in after injecting the hack before I entered the game. My WoW crashed with an error message.

"log in after injecting the hack before I entered the game".......fail....

ever seen the littel box that !can! appier when you log in that says, "Not Personal Information being sent" or something like that....(not exactly sure what it in english says becaus my cleint was german till the last 2 months)

that's a reason why you schould first log in, then open the hack  :Smile: 

2. My WoW crashed with an error message.
pls tell me you didn't hit enter...cause thats the send butten....

----------


## Mr.Bob

p.s. for all the peopel flamming, " i was fly around (og,sw,etc.) and everyone went crazy"
that'S not cool and only waking sleeping bears!

----------


## Mikezorz27

Mr. Bob, by entered the game, I meant after I logged in, but before I got on a character. And I hit the close button, not send. I'm not completely uninformed on how thing like this work. =D
I might start hacking on my main account, but it would really suck to lose my level 80, not to mention all the money I spent on the games themselves.

----------


## Mr.Bob

Well I have tryied everything this Hack can do and it works great.
0 Problems everything works (of course don't speed up tooo much and ports between Continents cause DC/Error's)
EU Server - No Trail Account - full WoTLK Account
Useing: very carefully, only ini's etc. were nobodey can see me.
No Bann or "GM want's to Talk(bann  :Smile:  ) Messages sofar...

If you get Banned it's probably because of Reporting or you were seen by a GM.
I know, "you were seen by a GM" it's unlikely, but possible.
+REP

----------


## Mikezorz27

I'll give it another shot, but I want to try on a trial account one more time, before I risk putting my real WoTLK account at stake. I'll be sure to use carefully, and edit this with more info later. I'll +REP even if the next trial account gets banned, because I had alot of fun with rev2 and 4, and I forgot to +REP you then =D

----------


## Sp0il

> My EXACT rundown of what happened before my trial account was closed/banned:
> 0:00: Made a toon named Adzenzozz, on Kul Tiras EU server.
> 0:01-~1:00: I attempted to log in after injecting the hack before I entered the game. My WoW crashed with an error message.
> 1:00-~2:30: Got into WoW, injected the hack, and tested the speedhack to see if it effected mobs, which it did not.
> 2:30-~4:00: I flew under the map to Old IF. After this, I went to the door into Magni's room, and Click2Tele'd out of the Old IF hallway-thing.
> 4:00-~4:45: Ran to meet my friend who plays on EU realms, just outside of the bank.
> ~5:00: I ran outside IF to notice that I was getting the message "You can only be at 10 channels at a time." I remember seeing this message when I got disconnected from the servers while in Dal, so I alt+f4'd (since I was unable to exit the game using either logout/exit game functions)
> ~5:40: Attempted to log in, only to come to the message that my account had been closed, with the typical URL (www.worldofwarcraft.com/banned.html ,If my memory serves me correctly.)
> 
> ...


Pics or it didnt happen!

btw cool program works fine tried it on a trial for about 2hrs and had not problems kudos  :Smile:

----------


## mobikenobi

ive ran it for hours, got whole exploration achieve in 1 hr and ive speed hacked in arena, in BGs, in instances, killed last bosses, soloed heroic bosses (took shit ton of time)

etc, etc, no ban yet, all i can say is, i ****ing love you this is the greatest hack ever made and i wish i could +rep you 50 times

----------


## comanderx14

"speed hacked in arena" are you asking to be banned?

----------


## Alcapwned

I got Wow Infinity, but I use this hack anyways, since WI is totaly messed. Def. sticky this. Gj

----------


## jonteboy

I have used it since the new version, got World explorer (ofc) done some very tiny cheating on a rogue alt in BG (don't need more then to speed up to 2 for rogue to be fun =D) got no bans or GM talking to me, I even went to GM island (yeah, I know, stupid, but I just wanted to check it out on a live server =D)
using it on my main account

----------


## H3llf!re

Can anybody tell me i which section i can release the new amulti addon? 
Im done but dont know where to release it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Faulen

> Can anybody tell me i which section i can release the new amulti addon? 
> Im done but dont know where to release it


I would say either in this section or the
UI and Macro Discussion Section

----------


## blamani

When you try to use this hack with the questmount for the defend of the wyrmrest temple quest, the dragon gets stuck and wont move. I guess you miss a few things for "vehicles" .

----------


## TwixY

A
m
a
z
i
n
g

----------


## jonteboy

> When you try to use this hack with the questmount for the defend of the wyrmrest temple quest, the dragon gets stuck and wont move. I guess you miss a few things for "vehicles" .


Its the same thing with all questmounts, but it doesn't bother, just exit WoW and get back in again, without any hacks. I suggest not to use this hack with questmounts either, cause they're generally used only in specific areas, and there'll prolly be more then just 1 of you

----------


## dark seraph

I went into ulduar and was gonna get in the vehicles and fly around with the siege engines and blow shit up. Unfortunatelly You cant Fly in Vehicles lmfao

----------


## araknidude

My friend is having an issue; he has his addon installed in the correct directory, but when he goes to inject AMulti into WoW, everything seems okay, but when he logs his character in, it crashes. It's the most recent version and everything. Any ideas?

----------


## kcall20

Make sure you are right clicking the program and click run as administrator if you are running on Win Vista/7. If not, try waiting until you are ingame and then injecting.

----------


## mobikenobi

> "speed hacked in arena" are you asking to be banned?



actually, yes, and no ban yet, was using speedhack for 130% speed, makes kiting rogues easy =D

----------


## H3llf!re

> My friend is having an issue; he has his addon installed in the correct directory, but when he goes to inject AMulti into WoW, everything seems okay, but when he logs his character in, it crashes. It's the most recent version and everything. Any ideas?


if this issue is related to the addon its fixed in the version which i'll release in a flew minuts

----------


## vonkova

I have to say I love how you prevented flying into the water, When I fly in the water with WI and fly out i get dced, so this is a great change from that. Only if WI will prevent it lol.

anyways great job on it and keep it going  :Big Grin:

----------


## H3llf!re

Download: 

i added almost anything you guys wanted

----------


## mobikenobi

Anyone elses hack stop working, something about an exception error

----------


## Ugoboom

> Anyone elses hack stop working, something about an exception error


My hack just stopped working. I didn't get an exception error.

I injected the hack, and it says it was successful, but it doesnt accept any of my console commands  :Frown:

----------


## Steveiwonder

I get the following everytime i run it.



```
---------------------------
WoW
---------------------------
This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft Trial\WoW.exe
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:006C126F

The instruction at "0x006C126F" referenced memory at "0x50891708".
The memory could not be "read".

Press OK to terminate the application.
---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------
```

----------


## Faulen

> I get the following everytime i run it.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ---------------------------
> WoW
> ---------------------------
> This application has encountered a critical error:
> ...


Hack does not work on trial version of WoW.

----------


## kcall20

thanks he3lf!re for the addon update, works great  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ugoboom

> Hack does not work on trial version of WoW.


Is that a recent change? Because it was working on a trial around 3 hours ago.

----------


## vonkova

steve are you trying to load it before your char fully loads into wow?

try loading it after ur in game and it should work But if your useing a trial version of wow then it wont work. ( IT will work on the trial account but not the trial version of wow)

----------


## Ugoboom

> stewie are you trying to load it before your char fully loads into wow?
> 
> . ( IT will work on the trial account but not the trial version of wow)


Ah! ok,i misread, this might be my problem, thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Faulen

> Is that a recent change? Because it was working on a trial around 3 hours ago.


Trial Account works, but the Trial version (Program) of WoW is not supported by hack.

EDIT: Oops someone already said that.. lol

----------


## mobikenobi

This is what it says when i run the hack (error)

"Exception EAccessViolation dans le module WoW.exe en 000892B8 Violation d'acces a l'adresse 004892B8 dans le module 'WoW.exe'. Lecture de l'adresse 00000014."

It did work just yesterday but has stopped randomly today.

----------


## Ugoboom

How do i know if i'm running the trial version of world of warcraft? I have two versions of wow, and ive tried both and the hack says it injected successfully, and then doesnt work.

Also, what does the number in parentheses mean when you inject the program? It usually says (3732) for me.

----------


## Faulen

> How do i know if i'm running the trial version of world of warcraft? I have two versions of wow, and ive tried both and the hack says it injected successfully, and then doesnt work.
> 
> Also, what does the number in parentheses mean when you inject the program? It usually says (3732) for me.


If you have icons on your desktop scroll over them, if it says World of Warcraft Retail thats regular, if it says Trial in it somewhere is a trial.

And the process number is randomly generated everytime you open up a new WoW window.

----------


## mobikenobi

This is what it says when i run the hack (error)

"Exception EAccessViolation dans le module WoW.exe en 000892B8 Violation d'acces a l'adresse 004892B8 dans le module 'WoW.exe'. Lecture de l'adresse 00000014."


anyone know why! =(

----------


## Vunelia

I use it on a non-off server and it work really great, thanks !

----------


## blamani

> Its the same thing with all questmounts, but it doesn't bother, just exit WoW and get back in again, without any hacks. I suggest not to use this hack with questmounts either, cause they're generally used only in specific areas, and there'll prolly be more then just 1 of you


Well, Cencils Port Hack moves vehicles in WG as well, so why not? I mean if you use it wisely you wont be harmed . Other people are speedhacking in front of your very eyes and you dont remove that feature^^

----------


## H3llf!re

*Addon Version 2.6*

----------


## sakn

Im not saying it does work. Its just i dont understand how to use the Teleport by Co-ords feature?

----------


## Trollblod

: o just as I inject it, my wow got a fatal error D:

----------


## H3llf!re

> : o just as I inject it, my wow got a fatal error D:


when do you inject it?

----------


## Trollblod

> when do you inject it?


Start wow. Log in. Start Ainject.

----------


## H3llf!re

> Start wow. Log in. Start Ainject.


inject after your char is fully loaded. then it should work

----------


## Garosie

Whats new in v2.6?

----------


## Hellson

sometimes my WoW errors when i open a new character, is this normal? Any clue what can be causing the error memory could not be "read"?

----------


## Logan3D

is there a way to inject it into more then one session ? all my attempts are a complete failure, it always aattachest to the first one only

----------


## prostate

It's not letting me fly anymore.

Any idea why?

----------


## Nonominator

Clear your cache folder, errors folder (FOR CERTAIN) and then your logs folder if this crashes the client, because I believe blizzard can collect information on next login (Submitting Non-Personal Data...)

----------


## Village

Can someone tell me how to do this? I open AInjector when i have logged into WoW on my character and get an Error and WoW crashes 
should i change any AMulti.dll file or move it into WoW folder, or edit anything?

----------


## Eddie12390

> Can someone tell me how to do this? I open AInjector when i have logged into WoW on my character and get an Error and WoW crashes 
> should i change any AMulti.dll file or move it into WoW folder, or edit anything?


Please be a little more specific than just "an error".

Your problem cannot be diagnosed unless you provide a little more information as to exactly what happened. (Meaning something like a copy of exactly what the error says, a screenshot of the error, etc.)

----------


## Village

Okay but answer my questions instead, do i need to move into WoW folder the AMulti.dll or edit it? or just let the damn files be?

----------


## Garosie

No. You do not need to move any .dll files, or anything like that.

You simply have to open wow (as normal), Login, enter a character, and wait untill the "loading screen" is done, then when u are actually INSIDE WoW, You use the "aInject" tool.

----------


## Nonominator

All of the sudden the addon isnt working... I hit speed and it locks my toons movement in 1 place. Annoying imho... Nothing has changed on my system... 

Gonna try to reboot, then add the addon back again and see what happens. Also clearing cache folder too.

----------


## Village

> No. You do not need to move any .dll files, or anything like that.
> 
> You simply have to open wow (as normal), Login, enter a character, and wait untill the "loading screen" is done, then when u are actually INSIDE WoW, You use the "aInject" tool.



Thanks for the answers man. I had actually the trail WoW download took me about 2 min to download it since, i did not have the real WoW client, i guess its not working becouse of that. But i do have the real WoW client soon, waiting for all damn updates.

----------


## kefir2000

nice! .

----------


## Eddie94

Problems with new addonrelease : speedhack does NOT work

----------


## Trollblod

> inject after your char is fully loaded. then it should work


That's what I did D: I had already played the game for a good hour.

----------


## Village

Is it possible to play BG on a Trial Account? Answer fast please  :Smile:

----------


## djnemesis1

Yes, you can do bgs.

----------


## Darknights

> Is it possible to play BG on a Trial Account? Answer fast please


Yes, only WSG though, I did this. After about an hour someone joined on the other team called 'Notherhacker' or something and was hacking equally as badly as myself. it got really stupid. Its entertaining tho ^^

----------


## Village

Hehe, well i am soon lvl 10 will try out some  :Wink:

----------


## Nonominator

Ok addon was fixed when I re-installed it and deleted the wtf folder's contents for the addon.

----------


## GRB

Nop, can i ask what was the idea on the fligh points? I click to were i wana fly and i appear there, but anyway i need to w8 till my char actually makes the fligh since it appear to be server side, and the teleport only did client side.

----------


## Alcapwned

Im feeling like an addict (-:
Gj man.
WG: 4878.17 2881.40 377.21
Dalaran: 5849.19 602.16 651.10
Orgrimmar: 1469.17 -4404.82 25.46
Silvermoon AH: 9682.99 -7521.10 15.37
Undercity AH: 1543.29 256.79 -56.88
Dark Portal EK: -11899.58 -3205.96 -14.73
Dark Portal Outland: -245.56 920.24 84.35
Shattrat Alchemy trainer: -2261.34 5557.11 67.01
Sholozar Basin: 5145.43 3845.24 6.09
Naxxramas: 3671.83 -1264 243.51
Paladin Trainer Sivlermoon: 9854.77 -7503.79 19.58
GM Island: 16258.82 16425.47 100.26
^Thought that would be helpfull for someone.^

----------


## Norus

I uploaded a new version of the "MapNotes" mod (without the "AMulti" frame... h3llf!re one is better ^^)  :Smile: 
http://n.opt.free.fr/MapNotesMod.zip

----------


## Dist719

> I uploaded a new version of the "MapNotes" mod (without the "AMulti" frame... h3llf!re one is better ^^)


Keep getting LUA errors, Cant create map notes, browser doesn't pop up.





> [string "compat.lua"] line 21:
> bad argument #1 to 'rad' (number expected, got nil)





> ..\AddOns\MapNotes\MapNotes.lua line 976:
> attempt to call global 'GetMapID' (a nil value)

----------


## Nonominator

> Keep getting LUA errors, Cant create map notes, browser doesn't pop up.


 
WOW I hope that addon gets working.

----------


## thebbandit

Maybe we can start a new thread for the map addon  :Smile:

----------


## njmoko

thats really cool, i just tried. work fine on wowtaiwan (3.3.3a) but can make one verison on wowchina? its 3.1.3 (build 10146) maybe most offsets like 9947, ECt player base .

----------


## Fetterlein

I would like to know if any of you have gatherer chordinates for tele hack?

Herb & Ores 1-450?  :Smile: 

My self I made a small list, but it's getting boring to make 50 of each ore and herb.

Example:

The Barrens:

Copper:
154.22152709961 -2527.1479492188 109.87080383301
503.92245483398 -3468.2509765625 105.47835540771
404.56143188477 -1979.0444335938 104.03731536865
47.319793701172 -1726.3216552734 115.05339813232
321.48672485352 -1760.3280029297 103.72969055176
698.32836914063 -1628.6069335938 93.757385253906
298.73699951172 -1412.5314941406 94.416732788086
-88.60856628418 -1416.2637939453 101.53108215332
-101.32096862793 -1314.8737792969 99.267158508301
-763.73327636719 -1625.8343505859 97.797821044922
-1014.0523681641 -1701.6649169922 103.72979736328
-1397.9136962891 -1521.8604736328 118.84075927734
-1498.0219726563 -1483.5679931641 104.68871307373
-1553.40234375 -1499.5246582031 145.26135253906
-1783.1258544922 -1661.0943603516 112.80743408203


Tin:
320.0705871582 -2828.7578125 94.882835388184
611.86901855469 -2298.5483398438 107.99196624756
883.87658691406 -1318.3937988281 105.66637420654
465.47512817383 -1131.8531494141 122.04523468018
218.0906829834 -1424.9669189453 95.775817871094
-1162.2103271484 -1703.4185791016 93.222434997559
-1463.7451171875 -1490.6077880859 100.26338195801

----------


## moreniu

The hack is working really good, but there`s one thing that pisses me off:

Most of the time when I kill one boss, teleport back to the front door of some instance, zone out, reset, when I return I get dc.

like 80-90% of the time I get dc when either zoning ou or when I zone in after reset.

Why?

----------


## mobikenobi

just how the hack works, to get best results when zoning, turn off all fly, speed, noclip, etc, turn it all off and zone through and its usually safe.

----------


## Succubuzz

people say to inject AFTER your fully logged into a char.. but i dont get ANy errors AT ALL when injecting before the char is fully logged in.. i log in. select the char click on enter world and then i start the ainject before the load bar has finished and it works perfectly for me..

----------


## H3llf!re

> people say to inject AFTER your fully logged into a char.. but i dont get ANy errors AT ALL when injecting before the char is fully logged in.. i log in. select the char click on enter world and then i start the ainject before the load bar has finished and it works perfectly for me..


ja. the thing is that eg the AMulti_IsActive(hackfunc) will cause errors when its called directly after the hack is loaded. thats why i added a 2 seconds delay to all calls of this function to avoid this. maybe they get these errors cuz they have (super) slow systems which take longer then 2 seconds to load wow/amulti/whatever. i thought about a longer delay but it started annoying me while testing it so i set it back to 2... 

for me it works well when i load amulti on char select screen  :Smile:

----------


## blink18247

> ja. the thing is that eg the AMulti_IsActive(hackfunc) will cause errors when its called directly after the hack is loaded. thats why i added a 2 seconds delay to all calls of this function to avoid this. maybe they get these errors cuz they have (super) slow systems which take longer then 2 seconds to load wow/amulti/whatever. i thought about a longer delay but it started annoying me while testing it so i set it back to 2... 
> 
> for me it works well when i load amulti on char select screen


same for me i've never had any problems

----------


## blamani

When i change run speed and then mount a cannon on the strand of the ancients and try to get out im disconnected.

----------


## Rogueshaadow

*Hmm. Is something wrong with hack or addon? Becuse it stopped working for me for some reason don't know why? :S*

----------


## Shadowbrowser

> *Hmm. Is something wrong with hack or addon? Becuse it stopped working for me for some reason don't know why? :S*


Still working here..

----------


## Garosie

After doing pretty much everything with AMulti, i have a few suggestions.

1. Fix the Vechicle speed (Make it driveable while speed-hacking, because atm, you cannot move if Speed hack is activated.)
2. Fix the "Leave Vechicle" Disconnection (Disconnect when i leave a vechicle)
3. Fix the disconnect, that occours upon entering instance. (For some reason, everytime i try to enter any instance, i get disconnected)
4. To prevent any leecher, that doesnt even bother reading comments, from disconnecting, make it uninjectable before the character i fully logged in.
5. Fix the disconnect/WoW-Error, that occours when you leave mount, and flyhack is on.

----------


## Slavoksss

detected disconnected !!! fix please

----------


## Barrt73Rus

WTF? when hack injected i can not write ticket to GM

----------


## Shadowbrowser

Don't be stupid and use this in BG's. I've just been banned for 48hrs for it  :Wink:

----------


## Darknights

> Don't be stupid and use this in BG's. I've just been banned for 48hrs for it


lol that was dumb, i only did it on a trial account xD

----------


## DoubleV

Every single command worked for me, however, using to many of the hacks at the same time may result in a dc.

----------


## Hellson

Is there anyway to unload this hack from memory if WoW is still running?

----------


## H3llf!re

> Is there anyway to unload this hack from memory if WoW is still running?


nop  :Frown: 

but there is a new upcomming feature:

nopt worked over the spectate mode and it now contains a [spectate x, y, z] mode and the spectate mode doesnt reset your position when you change the speed.

here is how its used withing the addon:


pic by nopt (looks a bit different in the final version of the addon)

when somebody invites you to a location you can now have a preview of the place you might port, which is much safer then before

----------


## Plomien

Some coords from me as my contribute to this great project :

Freewind Post -5494,-2443,90 
Orgimmar Hunter Trainer 2073,-4679,56  
Sen'jin Village -801,-4905,30  
Crossroad's mountain -408,-2521,130  
Ratchet -847,-3816,20  
Taurajo -2426,-1880,110  
Thunderbluff -1324,98,135  
Splintertree Post 2312,-2539,100  
Zoram Post 3286,1036,15  

happy porting

----------


## hellerkyle

So if i use this in my main acc i wont get banned? Ive been using it on a trial for 3 days to check.

Have people been using this hack on their main Accounts and not getting banned?

I just need someone to say that theyve used it and arent banned to make me feel safer about using this hack on my main.

----------


## Saronite

i used in on my main,,only inside dungeons alone.
no ban becouse no one can see you..thats the whole point

----------


## wow712

yeah ive also been using it on my main and just flying around to discover places and get the xp lol i lvled 1-20 with exploring

----------


## hellerkyle

Great. +Rep for Saronite and wow712

----------


## Nonominator

> nop 
> 
> but there is a new upcomming feature:
> 
> nopt worked over the spectate mode and it now contains a [spectate x, y, z] mode and the spectate mode doesnt reset your position when you change the speed.
> 
> here is how its used withing the addon:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats awesome! So you can tell your buddy whos in your party to view a location? Am I understanding this correctly?

----------


## Nonominator

> Some coords from me as my contribute to this great project :
> 
> Freewind Post -5494,-2443,90 
> Orgimmar Hunter Trainer 2073,-4679,56 
> Sen'jin Village -801,-4905,30 
> Crossroad's mountain -408,-2521,130 
> Ratchet -847,-3816,20 
> Taurajo -2426,-1880,110 
> Thunderbluff -1324,98,135 
> ...


What maps are these on? Can you mark them? I see a couple I know, but a few I don't here... And it will avoid mistakes honestly.

----------


## hellerkyle

Man i havent found a single solid way to make gold with this hack even though i know there are lots of ways other than just farming ore and herbs. or are there?

----------


## Nonominator

Well I got to thinking... But this doesn't give a XYZ location... So I think this data is useless... anyone?

GatherMate_Data - Addons - Curse

Anyone got any mining/herb/gas cloud locations?! (In XYZ?)

----------


## hellerkyle

I have an idea, you make a sequence of popular mining node locations by marking there XYZ location. Once you have a good 10-20 or so, you make macros of /run teleport(x,y,z) then you rotate through the 20 and mine.
The more macros the merrier(idk how to spell).
Any better ideas?

----------


## Plomien

> What maps are these on? Can you mark them? I see a couple I know, but a few I don't here... And it will avoid mistakes honestly.


I'm not quite sure what you mean, i use right-click + control to get coords and then i simply write them down, it's Kalimdor only as you can't teleport from one continent to the other.

If you mean the coords given via some other addon, forget it they are not the same.

----------


## H3llf!re

> I'm not quite sure what you mean, i use right-click + control to get coords and then i simply write them down, it's Kalimdor only as you can't teleport from one continent to the other.
> 
> If you mean the coords given via some other addon, forget it they are not the same.



run this macro:



```
/run print("Map ID: "..GetMapID())
```

it will display the map id in the chat

----------


## Barrt73Rus

after teleportation where either (eg from dugeon in dalaran) i got DC

----------


## Plomien

> run this macro:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /run print("Map ID: "..GetMapID())
> ```
> 
> it will display the map id in the chat


Thnx, will do it.

----------


## RoX90

Hi got a problem dont know if its the hack or not but ive been banned twice today with my main account that i dont use the hack on. first a 3 hour ban and now a 24hr. It says account closed for security reacons. My main acc have got a 72 hr ban long tima ago. Im not sure if im key logged or whats wrong. after the 3 hr ban i couldent see something wrong with my main account. Ive used the hack on my vanilla account then i lvling my mage hes 30 atm. 

My question to u is it the hack fault?
been using the hack alot ;D

----------


## Jimo8

Could you add feature that can scale other players since you got Nmorpher working again?

----------


## Nonominator

Check out = http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-gu...ing-guide.html

Lots of locations for mining nodes.

----------


## Nonominator

> Hi got a problem dont know if its the hack or not but ive been banned twice today with my main account that i dont use the hack on. first a 3 hour ban and now a 24hr. It says account closed for security reacons. My main acc have got a 72 hr ban long tima ago. Im not sure if im key logged or whats wrong. after the 3 hr ban i couldent see something wrong with my main account. Ive used the hack on my vanilla account then i lvling my mage hes 30 atm. 
> 
> My question to u is it the hack fault?
> been using the hack alot ;D


Well if it was closed for security reasons... You might want to go with that and hit blizzard saying: MAH ACCOUNTZ WAZ HACK3D!!! HALP!!!

And then they give it back to you and restore anything that was removed/altered. And wipe the slate clean for anything that happened on it.  :Wink: 

Did you login from multiple IP's? If so... that could be a reason. 

Otherwise, you weren't being careful when you use the hack. All hacks are the same if your not careful. Including hacks you pay money for...that have a supposed security feature... twocents

----------


## Deminish

[QUOTE=Nopt;1858167]I uploaded a new version of the "MapNotes" mod (without the "AMulti" frame... h3llf!re one is better ^^)  :Smile: 


Hey nopt, the hack crashes on private server :O .. vcnwow atleast

----------


## Toastie!

First of all, a big thanks to Nopt for this wonderful hack. 

Secondly, does anyone have the co-ords for the ZG mount boss and for the Binding bosses in MC?

----------


## VirtualVoid

Thanks for this awesome hack, been testing this for quite a while on trial accounts. Appears to be undetected but using speed > 3 a lot of the times resulted in 3 day suspension.
All the features work.

----------


## aethermade

Hey guys, I don't contribute to the forums much, but I really like this hack, so I looked up a huge list of teleport coordinates and converted the commands to work with AMulti. They may not be 100% correct, but I tested several and they seem to work just fine. 

Here are a few versions:

XLS: megaupload.com/?d=XTBQH6G2

Pastebin: pastebin.com/se05XNKK

TXT: aethermade.ath.cx/teleports.txt

*Edit* Does AMulti still work with MapNote?

----------


## Toastie!

> Hey guys, I don't contribute to the forums much, but I really like this hack, so I looked up a huge list of teleport coordinates and converted the commands to work with AMulti. They may not be 100% correct, but I tested several and they seem to work just fine. 
> 
> Here are a few versions:
> 
> XLS: megaupload.com/?d=XTBQH6G2
> 
> Pastebin: pastebin.com/se05XNKK
> 
> TXT: aethermade.ath.cx/teleports.txt
> ...



Thansk for adding this. I approve greatly. <3

----------


## Leonce

> *Edit* Does AMulti still work with MapNote?


Yes!
(filler)

----------


## TheDefile

So i have 2 wow.exe open.. I'm trying to inject it into the 2nd one but it keeps injecting into the first one.. how do i inject it to the specific 2nd one

----------


## Canbus

*I don't really understand how the teleport works.
I tried to teleport to Azuremyst Isle but it went in the opposite direction.
I suppose It shouldn't do that. I'm not saying it doesn't work.
Just need a little instruction on how to do it. xD
*

----------


## Ikkarus

I just like to say one thing... You're a god among man.
Thanks for this.
If is there anyway to donate via paypal, to encourage you to keep up with this great project, plz share the link.  :Wink:

----------


## Saronite

> So i have 2 wow.exe open.. I'm trying to inject it into the 2nd one but it keeps injecting into the first one.. how do i inject it to the specific 2nd one


 i would like to know the same thing, if its even possible.

----------


## Plomien

> *I don't really understand how the teleport works.
> I tried to teleport to Azuremyst Isle but it went in the opposite direction.
> I suppose It shouldn't do that. I'm not saying it doesn't work.
> Just need a little instruction on how to do it. xD
> *


From where do you get coords?

----------


## DrakeFish

> i would like to know the same thing, if its even possible.


I suppose it won't work unless the developper makes it possible himself. This is the result from a simple loop that checks in the process list for "WoW.exe" then inject, instead of letting the user choose his own process.

----------


## thefarmer

Great Tool, 
Im loving it + Rep

----------


## natfoth

On this pic it shows you can right click and teleport. What addon is being used to show that? http://n.opt.free.fr/map.jpg

----------


## fataly1

Omg this works like a charm. This is genious! Kudos to you. The only thing i dont understand iss how do you use the C2T_Key=162??? I don't know how to put that into command box lol. Everything else is fine. Thanks and +Rep

----------


## natfoth

fataly1 you hold down the left control key and then you left click on the location you want to tele, that command you dont type in.

----------


## fataly1

THANK YOU SO MUCH LOL. This is so much fun. Thanks alot everyone!

----------


## currypunx

Does anyone know if there are any raid/dungeon bosses you can bug out by flying/noclip and solo?

Like trash in ICC for instance?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Does anyone know if there are any raid/dungeon bosses you can bug out by flying/noclip and solo?
> 
> Like trash in ICC for instance?


no lol. filler

----------


## TVDNL

Works 30/4/2010 Live server

----------


## Dazzeh

Havent use AMulti for while. Is there many account banned in a week by Warden or is it still safe to use without scared of warden can caught you?

Sorry for bad english.

----------


## Leonce

Still "safe".

----------


## amkdeath

I am about to use it, but I am EXTREMELY skeptical. I play on a live server and I have put a LOT of time into all of my toons, and I REALLY don't wanna get banned. The thing is though, I don't get why people try these things on trial accounts to be safe, imo if I was blizzard I wouldn't do anything to the trials so that they think its safe and they use it on their live account. 

And I know that blizz doesn't ban someone for some time so they tell all their friends, and after like a week the banhammer comes down. I read up to around page 25 of the thread, but I don't see myself reading all 60. Has anyone gotten banned for this (other than the 72 hour ban that one trial account received)? 


Thanks


also, I've been lurking for some time, but I'm new here.

----------


## amkdeath

OK i'm testing this out on a trial account, get on this temporary vent if you want info on server/toon/location to see it for yourself.

EDIT:

Vent info removed, the trial account just got deleted. USE WITH CAUTION.

----------


## natfoth

Ive been using it on my trial for a few days now, already go the explore east kingdoms and kalimdor already, have not had any issues or bans. If my account lasts all the 7 days then i might use it on one of my non main accounts.

----------


## Vaudville

At first I was skeptical of this, so I let it get a bit more testing. After a while it seemed OK to use, like blizzard wasn't detecting it or so. I used it on a trial account, after 14 days I received no bans. I tried it on my main account, albeit briefly, and have received no warnings/bans either. Gonna wait a few more days to see what happens, then continue to use. What I did see of it though, great program! +rep from me.

----------


## amkdeath

Hey its me again

Just checked the e-mail I used for that trial account, and look what I found:




> ****Notice of Account Closure****
> 
> Account Name: WOW1
> 
> Account Action: Closure
> Reason for Action: In-Game Chat Policy Violation - Advertisement and Spamming
> 
> This account was closed because a character on the account repeatedly abused World of Warcraft's in-game chat system. This abuse includes advertising third party services/websites and repeatedly spamming in-game chat channels. Abuse of this nature pollutes chat channels shared by all players and harms the game environment as a whole.
> 
> You may not perform activity that we consider to be damaging to World of Warcraft. Engaging in such activity violates the World of Warcraft Terms of Use [wont let me post link].


I didn't even talk to anybody... I was on a trial account, that's not even possible. Plus nobody was in the area, i /who'ed, so couldn't have been a report. Strange.

----------


## Shadowbrowser

> Hey its me again
> 
> Just checked the e-mail I used for that trial account, and look what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even talk to anybody... I was on a trial account, that's not even possible. Plus nobody was in the area, i /who'ed, so couldn't have been a report. Strange.




And you post that here why? :confused:

----------


## Shadowbrowser

> I am about to use it, but I am EXTREMELY skeptical. I play on a live server and I have put a LOT of time into all of my toons, and I REALLY don't wanna get banned. The thing is though, I don't get why people try these things on trial accounts to be safe, imo if I was blizzard I wouldn't do anything to the trials so that they think its safe and they use it on their live account. 
> 
> And I know that blizz doesn't ban someone for some time so they tell all their friends, and after like a week the banhammer comes down. I read up to around page 25 of the thread, but I don't see myself reading all 60. Has anyone gotten banned for this (other than the 72 hour ban that one trial account received)? 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> also, I've been lurking for some time, but I'm new here.


Actually i got banned... 48hours.. Used in BG got caught because of the strange teleport when you get feared or Physic Scream you randomly get teleported, then i used to cross from the Hill to the top of the Mine roof.. All this was in Arathi Basin Battleground.

----------


## natfoth

Is there anyway to get the vehicles to work while you are using the hack? I always seem to get stuck and cannot move but Click To Move works while im in one.

----------


## Deminish

speed hack is detectable.. i made 2 trails account and both got banned within 30 minutes .. but then i had speed hack at 45+ 

Edit:

wow.. they are not perm banning for this. I just checked my email and got a 72 hour ban... no idea why they sent me a spanish vr lol
I also have no idea why they said account name :wow1.. wtf lol 


---------------------------------------------
English speaking customers: Please refer to the start of this mail
Para los clientes españoles: Por favor vayan hasta el fin de este email

Account Name: WOW1

Account Action: 72 Hour Suspension
Reason for Action: Terms of Use Violation -- Exploitative Activity: Unauthorized Cheat Programs

This suspension happened because one or more characters on this account were identified using an unauthorized cheat program. These programs provide character benefits normally not achievable in the World of Warcraft. Such benefits include, but are not limited to, character automation (also known as "botting"), increased speed, teleportation, or running through walls/boundaries. Use of these unauthorized programs harm the game environment because they offer an unfair advantage over other players and superscede the intended limits of the game.

Even if this behavior is the result of a third party accessing the account instead of the registered user (for example, a friend, family member, or leveling service) then the account can still be held responsible for the penalty because of the impact it had on the game environment.

We've found the above behavior is many times directly related to groups responsible for compromising World of Warcraft accounts; we take these issues very seriously. To better understand our position against exploitative activity and the risks involved, please review this article: http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/info/.../antigold.html

The exploitative activity that took place on this account violates the World of Warcraft Terms of Use. We ask you take a moment to review these terms at http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/legal/termsofuse.html. Note that additional Terms of Use violations may result in more severe actions against this account, up to and including permanent closure.

For any disputes of this action, please visit the Exploitative Activity FAQ and Contact page here: http://us.blizzard.com/support/article/exploitfaq

Regards,

Blizzard Entertainment
www.worldofwarcraft.com


-----


Nombre de la Cuenta: WOW1

Acción de la Cuenta: Suspensión de 72 horas
Razón de la Acción: Violación a las Condiciones de Uso – Actividad Explotadora: Programas de Trampa No Autorizados

Esta suspensión ocurrió porque uno o más personajes de esta cuenta fueron identificados utilizando un programa de trampa no autorizado. Estos programas proporcionan a los personajes beneficios que normalmente no pueden conseguirse en el World of Warcraft. Dichos beneficios incluyen, pero no están limitados a, automatización del personaje (también conocida como "botting"), aumento de velocidad, tele trasportación o correr a través de paredes/fronteras. El uso de estos programas no autorizados daña el entorno del juego porque estos ofrecen una ventaja injusta sobre otros jugadores e invalida los límites intencionados del juego.

Aun que este comportamiento sea el resultado de que terceros hayan accedido a la cuenta en lugar del usuario registrado (por ejemplo, un amigo, familiar o un servicio de subir de nivel), la cuenta aun puede hacerse responsable por la penalidad debido al impacto que tuvo en el entorno del juego.

Hemos descubierto que el comportamiento antes mencionado muchas veces está relacionado directamente con grupos responsables de comprometer cuentas de World of Warcraft; tomamos estas situaciones con mucha seriedad. Para entender mejor nuestra postura en contra de actividades explotadoras y los riesgos implicados, por favor revise este artículo: http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/info/.../antigold.html. 

La actividad explotadora que ocurrió en esta cuenta viola las Condiciones de Uso de World of Warcraft. Le pedimos que tome un momento para revisar estos términos en http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/na/legal/termsofuse.xml. Por favor tenga en cuenta que violaciones adicionales a las Condiciones de Uso pueden resultar en acciones más severas en contra de la cuenta, hasta e incluyendo una clausura permanente. 

Para cualquier disputa de esta acción, por favor visite las Preguntas Frecuentes de Actividad Explotadora y página de contacto aquí: http://us.blizzard.com/support/article/exploitfaq

Saludos, 

Blizzard Entertainment
www.worldofwarcraft.com

----------


## Mr.Bob

These Banne's aren't because you are moving fast...would say it's just bad luck
been going crazy, (visited gm island, sat on "The Chair" in the Chamber) and sincethe last 3 days of hnging out on gm island and flying around nothing has happend..

Bild: wowscrnshot_043010_165sc4m.jpg - abload.de
The Chair...patched in with 3.3.3 again  :Smile:  fyi: kind of spooky down there  :Wink: 

Bild: wowscrnshot_043010_010cg9d.jpg - abload.de
The Chamber aka Prison

Bild: wowscrnshot_043010_000ehrn.jpg - abload.de
GM Island

Credits of course go to Nopt for the genius hack and hell 4 the Addon without such an amazing hack it wouldn't be possible to reach the Chamber.

sry for the bad english

----------


## Mr.Bob

...pls move if ya guys think this should be in exploration..the screens are just as proof that I was there EU Live Server

----------


## Stormbrewer

i've been using this for about 2 weeks straight up almost every day for a few hours a day in between botting, use it everywhere, spectate/teleport in main cities ect. no bans, no whispers, works great in BG's if you need a place to hide and/or spectate :P

By the way



> ...pls move if ya guys think this should be in exploration..the screens are just as proof that I was there EU Live Server


yea.. about that.. could you give me cords of the chair?:P i found a strip of land on the middle-west side of the eastern kingdoms, just skim by the edge of the water if any1 is bored enough to look for it, start from about all the way west from ironforge and go north :P

----------


## mobikenobi

i have used for weeks on multiple characters, speed, wall, teleport, noclip, 

I soloed heroic bosses, speed hacked in BGs, exploited BGs, left fences, everything

absolutely no ban or warning yet, even accidently ran through Orgrimmar at 36 speed for a few sec.

Use with caution, but definently safe atm

----------


## Mr.Bob

Hier are the coords:
Gm Island - 16202.26 16257.01 21.08
The Chamber - 16222.46 16403.19 -64.38

You must be on the Kalmidor map side.

If you are on the Island and want to go to the Chamber you stand here
Bild: wowscrnshot_050110_102s4xj.jpg - abload.de
but faceing the wall like this
Bild: wowscrnshot_050110_102v0ls.jpg - abload.de
then noclip+fly in the hill, you should see this
Bild: wowscrnshot_050110_102330j.jpg - abload.de
then just fly down into the chamber.

PLS NO REP/CREDIT this is already known.

----------


## amkdeath

> And you post that here why? :confused:


because in the post before i stated that my trial got deleted after I used the hack, and then I realized it got deleted for something other than the hack.

Yea I've been using it on trial now for 2 days, been to GM island, the chair, flew around, and Im about ready to test it in a BG. I don't know if I'd use it on my paid account though.

----------


## Mr.Bob

ok first of all, just a personal tip, don't use it on your main account if you spent alot of time and effort in it. 
Why?...
because you >can< be banned from every hack or bot that you use there is always a chance nothing is 100% not bannable.

I postet this, for as you yourself say, you normaly should not be banned in the second were you log on a trail and use speed, etc.

sry for bad english

----------


## H3llf!re

Addons which help you manage your every day life with amulti:

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/ui-macro-discussions/293238-amulit-wowporty-data-collector.html#post1866786

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/ui-macro-discussions/290631-release-amulti-addon.html

----------


## Kingballer12

Thanks yo!

----------


## Phygar

Just got the explorer. Many thanks for this.

----------


## jonnyc55

Am DC'ing so much with this hack, i put on fly and set the speed i move upwards BOOM! DC, really annoying its so sensitive and prone to disconnecting you, other words unusable.

Please fix or help me.  :Smile:

----------


## kamil234

just got my baron mount. thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Bartude

This tool seem to be very helpful :b

----------


## H3llf!re

> Am DC'ing so much with this hack, i put on fly and set the speed i move upwards BOOM! DC, really annoying its so sensitive and prone to disconnecting you, other words unusable.
> 
> Please fix or help me.


you are an idiot. instead of thanking nopt for all his work you tell him that you're annoyed by dcs -.-"

----------


## amkdeath

^^ agree with H3ll

True, the program DOES cause you to DC, but only if you are an idiot. If you turn on noclip fly and set it to 100x speed all at once then fly upwards yes you are gonna DC. It has happened to me, but it is fine if you use it right.

Plus, nopt put a lot of time and effort into this, and H3ll into the addon. If you don't like it nobody is forcing you to use it.

----------


## thebbandit

Finding that email in my inbox really disturbed me that someone would even say some bullshit like that. This hack has come so far since I have started using it, for you to just come in and bitch about getting dc'd is retarded. GET USED TO IT! The hack is ****ing with all sorts of things client side and will cause you to be prone to dc. Like the above comments, you don't need to use it if your just going to flame the dev team. twocents

----------


## somaelii

For some odd reason I can't get this to work. I open WoW, type in my acc/pass, login, start the program(run as an administrator).

I have the console open and type "setspeed x" exactly as he does in the video in mulgore. Why does it not work?

I only get the line "Unknown command." I wonder what I am doing wrong :|

----------


## natfoth

I would try doing "/Console SetSpeed 5" and that should work doing "/setspeed 5" will not work. Also if you get the addon on the front page by h3ll it will do everything for you.

----------


## somaelii

edit nevermind all that got it to work ^^

----------


## 11pounder11

nice job keep up the good work

----------


## jonnyc55

You got the wrong idea about my post, i know this website sees alot of arrogant and ignorant people who flame -.- and troll but that wasn't the case with me and my post.

Calm down...

Does anyone DC when releasing your spirit with speed hack on?

----------


## natfoth

It happens to me every once in a while, i also sometimes DC when im going in an instance. It happens sometimes and i have learned just to turn everything off and back on when im doing things that DC me.

----------


## thebbandit

As for other ones that i know will dc you are: Mounting or dismounting while flying, releasing upon death to a flying mount spirit while you have flying on, when you hearth it can happen, when you log out and log into another character it sometimes crashes completely. 
yeah sure getting dc'd is annoying but I wouldn't have gone as far as to say that the hack is "unusable"

----------


## fataly1

Is it possible you can make this possible to use on 2 WoW's at once? This would make it awesome since instances would be faster cuz i get to the boss faster  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## crazyelfjj

Things that can be added/Fixed:

1. Whenever you turn on a hack while dead then revive it will cause an instant DC(It always does for me but I'm not sure for other people)

2. Make it work for 2 or more WoW processes at the same time?

3. Maybe add a velocity/gravity hack? Would be fun  :Smile: .

----------


## H3llf!re

> Things that can be added/Fixed:
> 
> 1. Whenever you turn on a hack while dead then revive it will cause an instant DC(It always does for me but I'm not sure for other people)
> 
> 2. Make it work for 2 or more WoW processes at the same time?
> 
> 3. Maybe add a velocity/gravity hack? Would be fun .


i could fix the first one within lua.
if you make me a list of situations that cause dcs ill fix as many as i can. 
the addon already bypasses some dcs.

and from what i know (which is a little more then you do^^) hes working on a now falldamage thing (search his youtube account. there youll fild a preview of it)

also this little french biatch (just kidding) is holding back the amulti verison with the extended spectate mode!

[SPOILER]



> Originally Posted by H3llf!re
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Nopt
> 
> ...


[/SPOILER]

----------


## Inexx

> Things that can be added/Fixed:
> 
> 1. Whenever you turn on a hack while dead then revive it will cause an instant DC(It always does for me but I'm not sure for other people)
> 
> 2. Make it work for 2 or more WoW processes at the same time?
> 
> 3. Maybe add a velocity/gravity hack? Would be fun .


A gravity hack would be detected much easier.

----------


## Lunrei

Best thing ever been using this 1 month now and havent been banned

----------


## Lunrei

now if only it could edit stats or create gold . Any who props to you for making this.

----------


## H3llf!re

lalalala: autoleveling with wowporty and amulti

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPKhHqgzm3s]YouTube - Auto leveling with amulti and wowporty2[/ame]

will be released soon

/edit: wow horrible quality xD

----------


## Omgroflnocdhack

hey been flying around for an hour or so, great fun lol, but theres one thing i dont get how do i use teleport?
i want to teleport to 16391.810547 16341.209961 69.440002
but /run teleport 16391.810547 16341.209961 69.440002 doesnt work, how should i set this up?

----------


## Naxxi$

> lalalala: autoleveling with wowporty and amulti
> 
> YouTube - Auto leveling with amulti and wowporty2
> 
> will be released soon
> 
> /edit: wow horrible quality xD



FREAKING NICE!!! i have this tactic alredy for xping and after i reach 10 lvl ..i go to bg...with this bot..its 100x easiest!!!man plz release it..very nice :Big Grin:  nice skillz

please if you can make it with all coordinates...(kalimdor and eastern kingdoms very plz) i though i must explore all places in eastern kingdoms + cca 3 locations in kalimdor to reach 10 lvl...but with this bot it will be very nice. if you want help with coordinates for every place that give you xp..just tell me..:-D

----------


## Naxxi$

Hellfire please...i saw your project : liquid contoller for private servers....please is this public? cost it anything? i want this program :Big Grin:  best in the world!!! :Big Grin:  i send you mail to youtube channel...im really interested about liquid x controller :Big Grin:  omg its best xD

----------


## H3llf!re

thats the current interface of the auto level/explore tool

----------


## Naxxi$

nice! you are my star!! and please if you can qrite here some informatios about liquid x controller :Big Grin:  i want it xD

----------


## kingrogue

For some reason my Fly doesnt work anyone know how to fix it?

----------


## Phygar

> hey been flying around for an hour or so, great fun lol, but theres one thing i dont get how do i use teleport?
> i want to teleport to 16391.810547 16341.209961 69.440002
> but /run teleport 16391.810547 16341.209961 69.440002 doesnt work, how should i set this up?


/run Teleport(16391.810547, 16341.209961, 69.440002)

----------


## Barrt73Rus

hellfire can u made coords for all maps, for Explorer title achiev?

----------


## doomswind

Detected ? coz 10 min ago, i has been disconnected from server, and then i can't use ainjector.exe anymore

----------


## lucliner

> Detected ? coz 10 min ago, i has been disconnected from server, and then i can't use ainjector.exe anymore


nope, not detected.

----------


## Leonce

> Detected ? coz 10 min ago, i has been disconnected from server, and then i can't use ainjector.exe anymore


Had the same problem yesterday. Fix: Task-Manager -> Process-ist -> Kill WoW!

----------


## eestlane21

Great hack.

----------


## Därkness

> hellfire can u made coords for all maps, for Explorer title achiev?




```
Howling Fjord-1
1870.94885253906
-6067.54296875
3000
Howling Fjord-2
2078.54858398438
-5551.64697265625
3000
Howling Fjord-3
1255.21130371094
-6109.21923828125
3000
Howling Fjord-4
935.821655273438
-5545.34765625
3000
Howling Fjord-5
256.949401855469
-5776.63525390625
3000
Howling Fjord-6
352.847930908203
-4611.31640625
3000
Howling Fjord-7
-56.2925567626953
-3504.970703125
3000
Howling Fjord-8
518.656311035156
-3065.95434570313
3000
Howling Fjord-9
1048.31481933594
-3761.66259765625
3000
Howling Fjord-10
934.121398925781
-4366.98779296875
3000
Howling Fjord-11
1231.17004394531
-5044.30078125
3000
Howling Fjord-12
1123.04211425781
-4828.8955078125
3000
Howling Fjord-13
1582.45190429688
-4908.0771484375
3000
Howling Fjord-14
1567.81433105469
-5355.89599609375
3000
Howling Fjord-15
2083.46020507813
-5092.1376953125
3000
Howling Fjord-16
2541.01000976563
-5063.9873046875
3000
Howling Fjord-17
2637.80322265625
-4338.87548828125
3000
Howling Fjord-18
1853.201171875
-4129.76806640625
3000
Howling Fjord-19
1520.16296386719
-3368.34033203125
3000
Howling Fjord-20
2034.98986816406
-3264.72998046875
3000
Howling Fjord-21
2285.31762695313
-2865.14428710938
3000
Howling Fjord-22
2712.890625
-3557.712890625
3000
Grizzly Hills-1
2851.33544921875
-2701.57202148438
3000
Grizzly Hills-2
2679.52734375
-2280.564453125
3000
Grizzly Hills-3
3144.74755859375
-2245.30737304688
3000
Grizzly Hills-4
3279.26831054688
-2535.09375
3000
Grizzly Hills-5
3479.34057617188
-2752.28125
3000
Grizzly Hills-6
3833.71875
-1990.57556152344
3000
Grizzly Hills-7
4368.095703125
-2010.41369628906
3000
Grizzly Hills-8
4329.50537109375
-2442.09936523438
3000
Grizzly Hills-9
4257.83203125
-2779.72143554688
3000
Grizzly Hills-10
4018.79321289063
-3421.65844726563
3000
Grizzly Hills-11
3553.37353515625
-3679.94604492188
3000
Grizzly Hills-12
3428.39501953125
-4594.4853515625
3000
Grizzly Hills-13
3849.02612304688
-4541.8740234375
3000
Grizzly Hills-14
4321.23193359375
-4899.59326171875
3000
Grizzly Hills-15
4563.1748046875
-4448.314453125
3000
Grizzly Hills-16
4565.2646484375
-4292.73681640625
3000
Grizzly Hills-17
4610.06982421875
-4286.06591796875
3000
Zul'Drak-1
5370.75390625
-3902.51977539063
3000
Zul'Drak-2
5064.0888671875
-3691.50854492188
3000
Zul'Drak-3
5278.0087890625
-3243.04150390625
3000
Zul'Drak-4
5688.91259765625
-3554.68896484375
3000
Zul'Drak-5
5695.0068359375
-4078.60498046875
3000
Zul'Drak-6
5945.91162109375
-4212.63037109375
3000
Zul'Drak-7
6615.384765625
-4545.35888671875
3000
Zul'Drak-8
6554.80322265625
-3942.87841796875
3000
Zul'Drak-9
6492.12255859375
-3378.0283203125
3000
Zul'Drak-10
6386.55810546875
-2732.47998046875
3000
Zul'Drak-11
5830.35302734375
-2923.37939453125
3000
Zul'Drak-12
5945.24755859375
-2240.5185546875
3000
Zul'Drak-13
5184.4755859375
-2155.24072265625
3000
Zul'Drak-14
5156.42529296875
-1747.75268554688
3000
Zul'Drak-15
5559.7001953125
-1450.29553222656
3000
The Storm Peaks-1
6204.072265625
-1401.35546875
3000
The Storm Peaks-2
6171.607421875
-1190.15063476563
3000
The Storm Peaks-3
6589.98095703125
-438.937652587891
3000
The Storm Peaks-4
6903.15625
-677.128173828125
3000
The Storm Peaks-5
6947.12255859375
-1558.89611816406
3000
The Storm Peaks-6
7114.40966796875
-2209.00927734375
3000
The Storm Peaks-7
7563.0498046875
-3047.0751953125
3000
The Storm Peaks-8
7743.39794921875
-2950.169921875
3000
The Storm Peaks-9
7925.63232421875
-2784.09985351563
3000
The Storm Peaks-10
7913.48095703125
-2387.41918945313
3000
The Storm Peaks-11
8623.765625
-1596.91040039063
3000
The Storm Peaks-12
8204.75390625
-350.584136962891
3000
The Storm Peaks-13
8185.38671875
-119.55241394043
3000
The Storm Peaks-14
7965.9169921875
15.0775365829468
3000
The Storm Peaks-15
7468.06005859375
131.638137817383
3000
The Storm Peaks-16
7434.85693359375
39.6667098999023
3000
The Storm Peaks-17
7447.07568359375
-238.434158325195
3000
The Storm Peaks-18
7430.70849609375
-776.709899902344
3000
Icecrown-1
7199.84375
447.841094970703
3000
Icecrown-2
6487.7880859375
434.391204833984
3000
Icecrown-3
6334.25634765625
708.244750976563
3000
Icecrown-4
6382.07666015625
878.599914550781
3000
Icecrown-5
6633.341796875
1044.17980957031
3000
Icecrown-6
7069.46923828125
897.795471191406
3000
Icecrown-7
7534.6806640625
790.398010253906
3000
Icecrown-8
7579.76318359375
1286.26135253906
3000
Icecrown-9
8030.60107421875
1835.87145996094
3000
Icecrown-10
8390.154296875
2537.01489257813
3000
Icecrown-11
8426.18359375
3034.71850585938
3000
Icecrown-12
8292.7998046875
3280.6787109375
3000
Icecrown-13
7639.79443359375
4688.23974609375
3000
Icecrown-14
6694.18603515625
3550.37451171875
3000
Icecrown-15
6943.482421875
2893.19750976563
3000
Icecrown-16
7001.203125
2212.07592773438
3000
Icecrown-17
6775.60400390625
2301.44653320313
3000
Icecrown-18
6219.9296875
2286.99633789063
3000
Icecrown-19
6056.61279296875
2245.26025390625
3000
Sholazar Basin-1
5708.7099609375
3427.85717773438
3000
Sholazar Basin-2
6229.90625
3645.42919921875
3000
Sholazar Basin-3
5916.513671875
3907.7255859375
3000
Sholazar Basin-4
6428.66455078125
4543.7998046875
3000
Sholazar Basin-5
6230.82275390625
4719.20361328125
3000
Sholazar Basin-6
6407.697265625
5568.88134765625
3000
Sholazar Basin-7
5785.40185546875
5495.71826171875
3000
Sholazar Basin-8
6121.32421875
5666.81396484375
3000
Sholazar Basin-9
5054.7236328125
5874.06884765625
3000
Sholazar Basin-10
5054.17041015625
5428.501953125
3000
Sholazar Basin-11
5383.861328125
4840.79541015625
3000
Sholazar Basin-12
5691.45751953125
4598.3974609375
3000
Sholazar Basin-13
5567.78076171875
4435.4501953125
3000
Borean Tundra-1
4461.16064453125
4652.6396484375
3000
Borean Tundra-2
4164.59228515625
4706.8447265625
3000
Borean Tundra-3
3969.1630859375
4745.23681640625
3000
Borean Tundra-4
4323.30029296875
5337.83349609375
3000
Borean Tundra-5
3988.64477539063
5648.80908203125
3000
Borean Tundra-6
3626.8427734375
5924.31298828125
3000
Borean Tundra-7
3660.0830078125
6367.38427734375
3000
Borean Tundra-8
3113.27026367188
6669.66162109375
3000
Borean Tundra-9
2759.14721679688
6440.43798828125
3000
Borean Tundra-10
2808.2138671875
6297.77197265625
3000
Borean Tundra-11
1958.73181152344
6001.58251953125
3000
Borean Tundra-12
2107.5537109375
5349.93603515625
3000
Borean Tundra-13
2698.3212890625
4731.06689453125
3000
Borean Tundra-14
3003.10131835938
4793.94921875
3000
Borean Tundra-15
3073.83447265625
4092.28979492188
3000
Borean Tundra-16
3113.00317382813
3813.40649414063
3000
Borean Tundra-17
3569.7890625
3581.84252929688
3000
Dragonblight-1
3562.47509765625
3007.60864257813
3000
Dragonblight-2
3898.75610351563
2350.279296875
3000
Dragonblight-3
3773.01245117188
1530.28784179688
3000
Dragonblight-4
3134.93579101563
1443.58239746094
3000
Dragonblight-5
3086.20166015625
1438.48645019531
3000
Dragonblight-6
2977.98608398438
1160.08032226563
3000
Dragonblight-7
2835.29711914063
123.875801086426
3000
Dragonblight-8
2754.03442382813
-185.274551391602
3000
Dragonblight-9
2922.06176757813
-730.733947753906
3000
Dragonblight-10
3249.9658203125
-708.43896484375
3000
Dragonblight-11
3345.64013671875
-783.59521484375
3000
Dragonblight-12
3568.45483398438
-1127.8583984375
3000
Dragonblight-13
4122.44140625
-1074.32470703125
3000
Dragonblight-14
4595.00341796875
-1050.99560546875
3000
Dragonblight-15
4622.1669921875
-482.35791015625
3000
Dragonblight-16
3643.5146484375
300.074676513672
3000
Dragonblight-17
4222.97998046875
504.251739501953
3000
Dragonblight-18
4375.24462890625
1387.27795410156
3000
Dragonblight-19
4565.59228515625
1478.65661621094
3000
Dragonblight-20
4866.50146484375
910.747253417969
3000
Dragonblight-21
4815.4697265625
473.205810546875
3000
Dragonblight-22
4814.083984375
425.985443115234
3000
Dragonblight-23
4814.083984375
425.985443115234
3000
Crystalsong Forest-1
5391.6630859375
5.70035743713379
3000
Crystalsong Forest-2
5397.0712890625
-247.162124633789
3000
Crystalsong Forest-3
5611.04638671875
-581.358947753906
3000
Crystalsong Forest-4
5352.86572265625
-580.854187011719
3000
Crystalsong Forest-5
5045.47802734375
-565.217956542969
3000
Crystalsong Forest-6
5384.3505859375
605.954467773438
3000
Crystalsong Forest-7
5658.8828125
943.309020996094
3000
Crystalsong Forest-8
5848.759765625
1057.20202636719
3000
Crystalsong Forest-9
6174.47119140625
1012.42517089844
3000
```

(Almost) All the northrend coords, missing the temple and the 2 lookout thingos, because you need to go close to them.
Its in the order of x y z, its a profile for my now out-of-date explorer bot for WI. The Z coords are high in the air.

----------


## rinoa86

Hello , i have a doubt.

this cheat is UNDETECTED

but what does it mean :

1) undetected , warden doesn't see it as a cheat. One day if warden DB is updated with this cheta HASH md5 etc , the banhammer will come on all the ones who are using it starting from that moment.

2) undetected , warned flags us as it see the DLL injected in Wow memory but ATM blizzard doesn't ban us. The day the DB is update , it will be retroactive and we may be banned also for using it 2 days one month before.

anyone with some experience can answer me?

thanks

----------


## curtis118118

I was woundering if there is any way to open the hack up with 2 wows, say if i have 2 wows open and i open the hack , it always injects into the same wow.. please help!:P

----------


## Nagato

oh very cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nonominator

> ```
> Howling Fjord-1
> 1870.94885253906
> -6067.54296875
> 3000
> Howling Fjord-2
> 2078.54858398438
> -5551.64697265625
> 3000
> ...


I am very intrested in that database you have from that out of date bot... If I remember correctly... it also had node coords for Saronite/Titanium... 

Can you post the database file (Telelist.txt) or whatever it was named?

----------


## H3llf!re

NEW ADDON: AMulti Explore Bot!!!
Link: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/ui-mac...ml#post1869174

and to create your own list:

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/ui-mac...collector.html

----------


## Norus

> 2) undetected , warned flags us as it see the DLL injected in Wow memory but ATM blizzard doesn't ban us. The day the DB is update , it will be retroactive and we may be banned also for using it 2 days one month before.


It's most likely the method they'll use. (but I don't think they watch non-blacklisted dlls)
but no idea if it is already flagged atm, and I haven't time to spend on this yet.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> ```
> Howling Fjord-1
> 1870.94885253906
> -6067.54296875
> 3000
> Howling Fjord-2
> 2078.54858398438
> -5551.64697265625
> 3000
> ...


Invalide locations table given! HAHA!
:E

----------


## locololo2

I've heard a lot of good things about this bot. Qwerxy is also a good one

----------


## jake0216

does blizzard not scan your addon folder?
im kinda nervous about using the addon for it

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> does blizzard not scan your addon folder?
> im kinda nervous about using the addon for it


no
filler

----------


## Stormbrewer

> I've heard a lot of good things about this bot. Qwerxy is also a good one


Yes
Because this is a bot
/facepalm

----------


## jer0

> +Rep me! please


no spam or asking for rep pls

----------


## H3llf!re

> no
> filler


sure they do but they dont ban you for the using it. the most horrible thing that can happen to you is that the stop you from using the addon (there is a killswitch for addons build into wow)

----------


## Rogueshaadow

Well i think we all love this hack and the addons so we don't need to use macros  :Smile:

----------


## DaSoul

i used speedhacks and flyhacks myself but i always wondered why blizz can't detect it. because in the classic world, you can not fly where you want to.

every room has a x y z axis...if you fly around at coordinates you could never normally get to they don't recognize that?really? why not? =)

would be interesting to know that ^^

----------


## hu1205

mine hack suddenly stopped working i was wondering anyone may know the solution to solve it? it saids hack injected successfully but in the addon it saids hack not found

----------


## km3r

Ok -> I had idea of flying and clipping under instance, to solo mobs as my lowbie, but melee mobs evade. Thats understable. Ranged mobs tho fight back, but they reset when they start to run. Anyone thought about abusing that? So I could solo instances with my lowbie to level faster?  :Smile:

----------


## dwarfenshooterx

I got a wierd bug where whenever i turn on the hack [ainjector] it changes my default language for wow, it makes it so i cant type "/" and instead i get a wierd foreign "E" (with an accent) this disables me from using all / commands in the game. It only happens when i run the injector.

----------


## nostal

Hiho,

first of all, nice hack, very handy.

I'm afraid i have to write about a bug:
When you turn on the hack and mount on, e.g. the Tournament horses in Icecrown, you can't move anymore. Fly, no clip etc. is off.
/reload ui solve this problem for the moment but when you dismount the same problem appears.
Same with tanks in BGs, HCs (e.g. Occu),...

May this will be fixed in the future =)

Greetz from Germany

----------


## Crysto

If you run the .exe with more than one wow client open, could you make sure it asks which client to use? Rather than just using the first one that was opened.

Just a simple,

----------


## w00tsauce

Wow. This looks amazing, thanks!

Im also very curious how Blizzard cant detect people teleporting/flying around. Really strange. Im new to the game, but definitely going to give this a try

----------


## ace101

Guys I think people are being careless with this hack, Some guy was broadcasting on justintv using this in a BG flying around in WSG with the flag. Some idiot in turn got mad about it and reported it on the blizz general forums. alot of people saw the broadcaster say he was using Amulti. Caution guys alot of people are using this inappropriatly, its only a matter of time now before blizz starts the ban hammer on this hack.  :Frown:

----------


## Iksf

Wouldnt be suprised if blizzard was throwing their net wide and giving the hack a while to become popular before closing in for the kill, hence, great work but il give it a miss

----------


## yugi23

I get some dc sometimes useing this hack, just the my internet to slow or my computer is slow? 
Or is it wow thats dc'ing me, and if is that a sign that there seeing it or just auto dc with a player does shiny stuff ?  :Wink:  

Abit newbish in this area plx for any reply  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nonominator

> Guys I think people are being careless with this hack, Some guy was broadcasting on justintv using this in a BG flying around in WSG with the flag. Some idiot in turn got mad about it and reported it on the blizz general forums. alot of people saw the broadcaster say he was using Amulti. Caution guys alot of people are using this inappropriatly, its only a matter of time now before blizz starts the ban hammer on this hack.


Thats why Amulti should have added security.

----------


## omgshotgunz

just got banned, most likely from using this. Anyone else got a ban and is it perma or temp as I didnt get an email from blizz

----------


## natenmaste

Anyone else having problems? I used it yesterday fine, but it was patch day so IDK.

----------


## kingrogue

Anyone have working cords for The Emerald Dream someone plz share them with me

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Anyone have working cords for The Emerald Dream someone plz share them with me


lol not possible, emerald dream its another map id and teleport here impossible

----------


## Phygar

> Hiho,
> 
> first of all, nice hack, very handy.
> 
> I'm afraid i have to write about a bug:
> When you turn on the hack and mount on, e.g. the Tournament horses in Icecrown, you can't move anymore. Fly, no clip etc. is off.
> /reload ui solve this problem for the moment but when you dismount the same problem appears.
> Same with tanks in BGs, HCs (e.g. Occu),...
> 
> ...


Yes, it seems to have problems when you are in a vehicle.

----------


## thenicksta

This hack is starting to seem unsafe.... Whats the status, andony got any warden detection software to give us the heads up

----------


## Exclide

Got banned with no email, too.

----------


## breiterotter

Yes i got banned today, too. 
Here is the email i got.

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

wir setzen Sie davon in Kenntnis, dass wir Ihren World of Warcraft Account bedauerlicherweise sperren mussten.


Datum des Verstoßes: 12/5/2010
Art des Vergehens: Ausnutzen der Spielmechanik durch Drittanbieterprogramme

Maßnahme: Account zur genaueren Betrachtung gesperrt

Aufgrund des oben genannten Umstandes muss der Account genauestens untersucht werden. Dies kann gegebenenfalls weitere Sanktionen nach sich ziehen. Sie werden in Kürze von unserem Account Administration Team über das Resultat unserer Recherchen informiert.

----------


## Cush

Has anyone got an older version laying around that works on 3.3.2? (For private server use)

----------


## DarkenedSky

For breit's translation:

Dear Customer,

we tell you about having that we suspend your World of Warcraft account had unfortunately.


Date of offense: 05/12/2010
Type of crime: taking advantage of game mechanics by third-party programs

Action: Account locked for closer viewing

be investigated due to the above-mentioned circumstance, the account carefully. This would potentially result in further sanctions. You will be notified shortly by our Account Administration team on the result of our research.

----------


## natenmaste

Really? I used it yesterday and no ban, ummm were you guys obvious about using it?

----------


## Exclide

I don't think i got reported. I wasn't using it to piss anyone off. I'm not sure though, we need more confirmations

----------


## Faulen

> Has anyone got an older version laying around that works on 3.3.2? (For private server use)


Yeah, although for some reason it kills my framerate every time I use it.

Link : aMulti Rev 5 Download

----------


## Cush

> Yeah, although for some reason it kills my framerate every time I use it.
> 
> Link : aMulti Rev 5 Download


Thanks a lot, I just tried it and my framerate is fine though ;/

----------


## Faulen

I guess my computer just sucks, or the server had something to do with it. lol

You welcome by the way.

----------


## hellga

Better than WoW Infinity for me  :Smile:  +Rep for you !

----------


## Barrt73Rus

after using this i cant log in game :/
stuck on "Connected"

----------


## Faulen

> after using this i cant log in game :/
> stuck on "Connected"


Dont inject before logging in?

----------


## fataly1

You hsould so makes this program to be able to be used for 2 WoW's

----------


## mintytea

Very stable and excellent speed hack. By far one of the best hacks I've used for quite some time (I don't pay for hacks) Keep up the good work.

BTW If you are teleporting with this GMs can't sleep you.

----------


## Nonominator

> Very stable and excellent speed hack. By far one of the best hacks I've used for quite some time (I don't pay for hacks) Keep up the good work.
> 
> BTW If you are teleporting with this GMs can't sleep you.


I don't think anyone should have to pay for hack ever. Sponsorship/Ads/Donations... Those all make sense. But being forced to pay for hack is completely stupid and claims of security being in place to prevent getting caught is BULLshit.

----------


## TheDefile

Anybody have a list of all coords for explorer title that we can input into hellfires mod?

----------


## Zinja

> Guys I think people are being careless with this hack, Some guy was broadcasting on justintv using this in a BG flying around in WSG with the flag. Some idiot in turn got mad about it and reported it on the blizz general forums. alot of people saw the broadcaster say he was using Amulti. Caution guys alot of people are using this inappropriatly, its only a matter of time now before blizz starts the ban hammer on this hack.



Yeah, this is getting a bit too popular and alot of users are being careless. Can't prove its Amulti, but over the last 3 weeks every bg I que for and 1/10 arena matches seems to have a rogue, druid or ret(wtf?), speed hacking. It is very noticable, and people spam /bg chat explaining how to report. Not a big deal in arena, gotta be bad at pvp to need it so they seem only at lower brackets with alts and they never win, but still pretty obvious to anyone with half a brain. After 2200 you learn to start logging and frapsing every match, my arena partners report every incident no matter what the rating, win or loss, ready to provide blizz with logs and video.

TL;DR: If you are using this in pvp you are going to get banned and may kill the project.

Possible make it so the commands dont work while pvp flagged? I'd be sorry to see this get shut down...

----------


## natenmaste

> Yeah, this is getting a bit too popular and alot of users are being careless. Can't prove its Amulti, but over the last 3 weeks every bg I que for and 1/10 arena matches seems to have a rogue, druid or ret(wtf?), speed hacking. It is very noticable, and people spam /bg chat explaining how to report. Not a big deal in arena, gotta be bad at pvp to need it so they seem only at lower brackets with alts and they never win, but still pretty obvious to anyone with half a brain. After 2200 you learn to start logging and frapsing every match, my arena partners report every incident no matter what the rating, win or loss, ready to provide blizz with logs and video.
> 
> TL;DR: If you are using this in pvp you are going to get banned and may kill the project.
> 
> Possible make it so the commands dont work while pvp flagged? I'd be sorry to see this get shut down...


I agree, if your in a BG then it should be disabled. Not PVP flagged since you can get and stay PVP flagged on accident for a long time.

----------


## compgblr2

> I don't think anyone should have to pay for hack ever. Sponsorship/Ads/Donations... Those all make sense. But being forced to pay for hack is completely stupid and claims of security being in place to prevent getting caught is BULLshit.


i got a mild chuckle out of this guy.

this is why i love the fact that all the best hacks are private.

----------


## Freefall552

This is great, I love the "teleport to tartget" feature. 

Keep it up!

----------


## Rogueshaadow

I just got banned for using this hack?! i think it's a ban wave! 

Greetings,

We are sending you this email to inform you that we have, unfortunately, had to suspend your World of Warcraft account:

Account Name: ****
Type of Violation: Exploitation / Use of third party software.
Consequences for Account: Account Suspended pending investigation.

Following this issue, we have deemed it necessary to pass your account for review of the history of problems associated, and consideration of subsequent sanction which may needed to be taken. You will be contacted via email by our Account Administration Team shortly.

If you have any further enquiries regarding your account status, please use the webform at the following address:
http://eu.blizzard.com/support/webform.xml?lan=en

If you wish to review our current Rules and Policies, they can be found at:
World of Warcraft Europe -> Game Policies

You can also find further information on the different levels of account penalty we can apply at: World of Warcraft Europe -> Game Policies -> Account Penalties

Regards,

Game Master Team
Blizzard Entertainment Europe

----------


## phrohe

Why do you think it's a banwave?
Your the only one to report a ban, so how can you just think that

----------


## aurevoir1

As soon as i "Run as admin" inject the client i can no longer access the Console....ive looked thru the forums but havent found a solution...any ideas? vista64

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------

NM it seems to be working, and wow i never thought this wouyld be possible lol so much fun running at lightning speed

----------


## WhiteShizzle

> For breit's translation:
> 
> Dear Customer,
> 
> we tell you about having that we suspend your World of Warcraft account had unfortunately.
> 
> 
> Date of offense: 05/12/2010
> Type of crime: taking advantage of game mechanics by third-party programs
> ...


That reeks of Fake. Blizzard don't say "Dear Customer" and "we tell you about having that we suspend your World of Warcraft account had unfortunately." dosn't even make sence! Unless it was a translation error.

----------


## Subset

Well of course it sounds fake! Its German and translations from any translator doesn't turn out perfect. 
Not a translation error at all, but thats how people read it in English language if not.
There are some translations that come out like:



> verb, subj, adj.


If you translated left to right.

If you, however, translated it according to sentence structure... It would probably make sense.

----------


## natenmaste

My account is still active and not banned. I have also used the hack in the last 48 hours. But not the last 24 hours.

----------


## CRX

Using this hack since 2 weeks, and hey, I'm still playing^^

One thing: Don't be stupid and use the hack in public, it seems to be the only way right now to get you banned (means: people report you)

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

Got a few questions about the click2teleport feature.

1. Let's say I'm at a wall with an opening to the outside. Does it clip me through the wall if I click on the ground outside?

2. If I click on a transparent object that SHOWS the outside, but is not the actual ground (IE, Warsong Gulch, window in the flag room), will it teleport me to the window, or through it?

3. What happens if I click on the sky? Will it teleport me to the skybox?

4. Let's say I'm on a taxi mount, and I click to the ground. Is it disabled? Or will it make the bird stop moving?

----------


## fr0stf1re

omg thank you for this hack, ^^ I had sooo much fun with it, I made a little pink gnome named Hackindaas, stripped his cloths and went to org haha they loved me there everyone was dancing with me :P

----------


## TheVeRaK

Thanks, me and my mate got it, mate got banned for 72 hours because he was using it in bg's

I hower am going to keep using it to farm ore :P

----------


## aurevoir1

This is alot of fun, i used this on my twink all weekend, setspeed to 1.5 and use the c2t feature as a hunter (sorta like disengage) never had 1 person complain was good times

----------


## p0rpz

I wonder if/how useful this would be inside of instances?

----------


## aurevoir1

i tired farming technicians in bwl for elementium ore but as a mage its just not possible...u can get there easy using the fly hack (some dc's)

I tried flying high and attacking but u still get hit by everything and the little guys run around pulling every mob. there may be others ways but if u had a pali tank u could just fly right to there spot and farm precious ore.

----------


## fkleppe

is it possible to ".die"? I mean, to kill yourslef in 2 secs without combat?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

why i got DC every time when i enter in dugeon? :Frown:

----------


## w00tsauce

Ive used this quite a bit over the past week and my account is still active. Great hack, havnt had any problems with it other than DCs here and there, but that is probably the server causing it. It only happens if I try to use several things at once (speed+fly+climb).

Anyone know any great ways this can be used for pvp/resource gathering? Any good areas?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Anyone know any great ways this can be used for pvp/resource gathering? Any good areas?


no. this is dangerous. players can see u and report = ban

----------


## Nesox

Good job +Rep

----------


## kingrogue

If you you get caught with this hack and blizzard bans you for 2 days do they put u on a watch list?

----------


## mobikenobi

my friend has been banned several times over the last 5 years and he uses this and has not been banned yet, so i believe thats a no, but dont quote me on it =D

----------


## SweatyBawls

so is this still good to use? i've just resubbed to WoW and used to have a WI account but dont have the cash for WI at the mo :\

----------


## km3r

Ive been banned on my account for few times now since release of wow, for many things, racism, exploits, hacks. I abuse aMulti a lot but im watching out to not be seen. No ban. (Using every option)

----------


## kingrogue

I was banned using this hack just wondering if they can detect it if i use it again

----------


## Nonominator

> I was banned using this hack just wondering if they can detect it if i use it again



Can you give more details? Like... did you load the hack before you logged in all the way? Did you log out/ back in? Did you use it in battlegrounds, towns, common quest places? In front of people"?

----------


## thenicksta

IS the hack detected yet? or is it still safe to use, tell me if your using it this second and are ok please, Thanks!

----------


## Nonominator

> IS the hack detected yet? or is it still safe to use, tell me if your using it this second and are ok please, Thanks!


I am... I am just loading it after I am ingame. (usually I have a habit of clearing my cache/errors folders in my wow install first.) I just have less crashes and problems this way.

----------


## kingrogue

i was at gm island with a freind flying around

----------


## abdula123

> i was at gm island with a freind flying around


is it populated?

----------


## kredes

Gonna try this out  :Big Grin:  hope im not gonna get banned - or i kinda dont care, using it on a classic account.

EDIT: it works great.. i'll get a few DC's sometimes, but not much.. great hack!

----------


## mobikenobi

It dc's only if you go too fast, get hit with fly hacks on, or sometimes if you enter a building with noclip from my knowledge, avoid those and you should be fine

----------


## Nonominator

> It dc's only if you go too fast, get hit with fly hacks on, or sometimes if you enter a building with noclip from my knowledge, avoid those and you should be fine


Well you can get hit with fly hack on, just no stuns or kickback type spells can be used while using the hack. It's best to just turn it off while you fight and use the numberpad to teleport.  :Smile: 

I usually use 8 on numberpad, but don't be stand next to a wall when you do it, give yourself about 20 yards...

And don't use it in front of people! AND DO NOT use it in BG's... that's just ****ing stupid.

----------


## zee kill

I find the xyz annoyingly fast,its hard to get into very small places with it.

----------


## kredes

I rly dont understand how you get that teleport thing to work? can any guide me?

----------


## Exystredofar

It is an excellent hack, especially for farming Strat for the Deathcharger. However, I was helping my friend use it to get The Explorer title, and got seen by a few of opposite faction  :Frown: 

Result: 3 day ban. But hey, couldve been a lot worse. Just shows, be very careful when you do use it.

Oh yeah, using this, all classes can get the Ebon Hold flight point, Ive proved it with my Warlock. Just make sure there are no DK's there when you get it. Once again, opposite faction DK sneaked up on me from behind in there. Gotta watch those Dwarves, eh?

----------


## taz0r

Tried this on a trial account, everything worked great and was lots of fun, got to level 7 just from flying around lol. thanx for an awesome hack!

been debating on whether or not to use it on my main account, i have 100k g and an 80 of every class and would hate to get it banned, however seems most i would get is a slap on the wrist (3day ban) so i may try farming strat (mount) or ubrs (still need that damn chest piece, it never drops >.< ). anyone tried farming any instances with it? just curious how well no clip and fly currently work in instances, i would need to use no clip to get past all the gates and go straight to the last boss, just wondering if anyone tried.

----------


## jenixownz

@ taz0r
Yep, I tried it in Stratholme. You just use noclip + fly hack to get to your boss. Then you save the coords and teleport back to the saved instance entrance. Go out => Reset Instance => Go in, teleport to boss => Kill => Teleport to the beginning of the instance => Repeat => ... => Profit  :Big Grin:

----------


## moor2

Last time i used it with globetrotter for exlploring..
now when i try use same thing by same way, i get after every 6th port ERROR#132 :S
(using injector on admin ofc)

----------


## w00tsauce

> @ taz0r
> Yep, I tried it in Stratholme. You just use noclip + fly hack to get to your boss. Then you save the coords and teleport back to the saved instance entrance. Go out => Reset Instance => Go in, teleport to boss => Kill => Teleport to the beginning of the instance => Repeat => ... => Profit




Ahh. Good thinking! Wish I was able to kill boss by myself haha

----------


## taz0r

> @ taz0r
> Yep, I tried it in Stratholme. You just use noclip + fly hack to get to your boss. Then you save the coords and teleport back to the saved instance entrance. Go out => Reset Instance => Go in, teleport to boss => Kill => Teleport to the beginning of the instance => Repeat => ... => Profit


Thanx, imma give it a try today, wish me luck =P

btw how do you save coords so i could just tele back and forth to the boss?

----------


## frankfineas

How does the climbhack work? I'm thinking of trying this as my account runs up in a few days, so I'm not worried about a ban. Just curious, will this let me climb insurmountable walls and the like? Possibly get to closed/un-finished areas?

----------


## Horneyyy

> How does the climbhack work? I'm thinking of trying this as my account runs up in a few days, so I'm not worried about a ban. Just curious, will this let me climb insurmountable walls and the like? Possibly get to closed/un-finished areas?


 Yes, you can use this to get anywhere pretty much. It doesnt climb Fully vertical walls, but most walls are climbable. Works better than Emuhacker if you have ever used it.

----------


## Stuuut

> @ taz0r
> Yep, I tried it in Stratholme. You just use noclip + fly hack to get to your boss. Then you save the coords and teleport back to the saved instance entrance. Go out => Reset Instance => Go in, teleport to boss => Kill => Teleport to the beginning of the instance => Repeat => ... => Profit


I'm just wondering i read somewhere that teleport is like an instant banhammer and blizz can check the time it took for you to finish instance n stuff'.
So what are the chances of getting a perma ban from doing this??

----------


## taz0r

> I'm just wondering i read somewhere that teleport is like an instant banhammer and blizz can check the time it took for you to finish instance n stuff'.
> So what are the chances of getting a perma ban from doing this??


I saved the coords for ubrs, gonna be doin strat next, tele doesnt get you inta banned cuz im still able to play. as for it being perm, with all the competition chances are theyll just give a 3day ban for first offense...

now im wondering, is it safe to log back in after disconnect? or should i close it and reopen wow instead, ive been closing and reloading to be safe but accidently logged in after a dc and im hopin i wont get banned lol, if i do oh wells, dont really care much bout wow anyways tbh. mainly using the hack to take out some of the tedium of the game, ie goin straight to bosses that normally require you to clear the whole damn instance only to not have the item you want drop...

also does teleporting from say if to epl (i saved coords =P) give a higher chance of getting caught, and also can people see you while in the process of teleporting?

----------


## frankfineas

Alright, so I created a trial account on a new IP and ran this hack/tool. Works just fine! I flew/speedhacked all over Eastern Kingdoms and Kalimdor, seeing all the places that are inaccessible/tough to get into. Only 2 disconnects (once when I was hit by what I think was a flying enemy on Purgation Isle [Hillsbrad], and once when I reached the northernmost edge of Eversong). Most places are quite unremarkable when in there (flat untextured placeholder-type stuff) and there was little sense of accomplishment when getting to the areas without hacks. Still, somewhat fun and it works! Also it shows how damn lazy Blizzard was when they created SO MUCH empty unused space.

----------


## taz0r

> Alright, so I created a trial account on a new IP and ran this hack/tool. Works just fine! I flew/speedhacked all over Eastern Kingdoms and Kalimdor, seeing all the places that are inaccessible/tough to get into. Only 2 disconnects (once when I was hit by what I think was a flying enemy on Purgation Isle [Hillsbrad], and once when I reached the northernmost edge of Eversong). Most places are quite unremarkable when in there (flat untextured placeholder-type stuff) and there was little sense of accomplishment when getting to the areas without hacks. Still, somewhat fun and it works! Also it shows how damn lazy Blizzard was when they created SO MUCH empty unused space.


theyve changed a lot over the years, added invisible walls and such, removed things, etc, all will be gone in a few months when the expac comes out so meh...

----------


## Logan3D

how toattach this to two wows on same machine at the same time ?

----------


## Norus

> how toattach this to two wows on same machine at the same time ?


Use a generic dll injector.

----------


## Nartan

Im nearly done with explorer <3 Thank you! +rep!

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

Does this not work on the PTR? My friend and I are having trouble

----------


## mobikenobi

Works on live, private realms, tournament realm, and public test realm for me, make sure you have followed all instructions correctly, and only have ONE wow window running when you turn the hack on.

----------


## omid

works well got my herbalism from 1-450 today with the speedhack and teleport

----------


## mafkaasz

got some suprised alts seeing a lvl 20 with the explorer title  :Big Grin:  epic hack

----------


## omid

wish there was something like spell hack or kill hack !!!

----------


## WhiteShizzle

Is there any way to uninject it without restarting the client?

----------


## Doronamo

> Does this not work on the PTR? My friend and I are having trouble


The post says 3.3.3a, doesn't work on the PTR, which is not 3.3.3a

I do have a question though. Do the mounts/morphs only show up client side?

----------


## thenicksta

Yes, it is only client side, i tryed it 2 days ago with a friend, and i still looked normal to him. But its still fun being the lich king and roming around killing shit xD

----------


## iamcarl123

I cannot run it on my mac ;(

----------


## numbchuckz

awesome works like a charm. I find i dc if i fly around at over 35 speed

----------


## Allaway

Just got a 72 hour ban. Not sure if I was spotted, don't think I was. Just a heads up.

----------


## taz0r

> Just got a 72 hour ban. Not sure if I was spotted, don't think I was. Just a heads up.


what was the last thing you did while using the hack?

also im wondering how safe it is to use c2t to speed up leveling, because it makes traveling so much better.

----------


## thenicksta

I have found that C2T is very affective and it just looks like you character is disappearing every time you teleport, so people just think that you are going in a dungen

----------


## benevan

> Just got a 72 hour ban. Not sure if I was spotted, don't think I was. Just a heads up.


me too :S this is going to be hard to explain to my brother:P

----------


## morgoy

Could there be a warden update? There was a rolling restart, so I just stopped using it for the moment

----------


## [email protected]!

> Could there be a warden update? There was a rolling restart, so I just stopped using it for the moment


 There WAS a Warden Update yesterday, only thing i know about it know is that ClickToMove is still save.
But cant say anything about Port and Speedhacks or Bots.

----------


## Horneyyy

Thanks for the heads up, will have to stop using this to farm stratholme. QQ.

----------


## achiko

farming stratholme with hacks is NEVER a good idea.. blizzard has been watching the soloing of instances since the release of bc and doing that with a public hack will just make it detected a lot earlier.. so thx to you and alle the other nerds ruining this awesome hack..

----------


## Allaway

> farming stratholme with hacks is NEVER a good idea.. blizzard has been watching the soloing of instances since the release of bc and doing that with a public hack will just make it detected a lot earlier.. so thx to you and alle the other nerds ruining this awesome hack..


You do not know what Blizzard has or has not been watching so please don't talk about things you don't know about. A great number of users used xyz to farm strat for the mount during bc and wotlk times and never got banned. I believe til this day xyz is still not detected.

----------


## taz0r

> I have found that C2T is very affective and it just looks like you character is disappearing every time you teleport, so people just think that you are going in a dungen


thanx, yea i love it, makes questing so much faster, specially since i cant fly yet on my second account (without the hack)

WTF are you people doing to get banned?




> Could there be a warden update? There was a rolling restart, so I just stopped using it for the moment


only a handful of servers got restarted....




> There WAS a Warden Update yesterday, only thing i know about it know is that ClickToMove is still save.
> But cant say anything about Port and Speedhacks or Bots.


isnt click to move the same as port? only diff really is you can port to places you cant see... but tp is still tp

----------


## thenicksta

Can some one give some confirmation please, is this safe to use? if some features are and some aren't please list. Thanks!

----------


## thenicksta

Damm it.... This was such a fantastic hack! way better than WI oh well, good thing i didnt run it today!, Now to delete my logs and error folders...  :Frown:

----------


## Themerc0112

Hi Just in reply to a Few Posts ive seen Lately I made a account etc etc Because ive been Using this Hack on a Spare account For the Last few Weeks and the Most ive got is a 3hr ban for Speedhacking WSG got from lvl 40 - 52 on the WSG Weekend in Just under 1 hr.

So imo its Still Undetectable you Will only get banned if you use it for Stupid things like Hacking in the Middle of IF or Bgs etc etc

----------


## thenicksta

Hmm all this information is soo un reliable, can we get some one with a warden flag detector or something to confirm this is al right to use?

----------


## level99

Have successfully used C2T and Speedhack yesterday and nothing has come up today. EU servers. I don't think there will be any consequences if nothing has shown up by now. I have used it inside an instance though!

----------


## nostal

I've been using this hack for a few weeks now. Think every day.
I made 2 trial Accs. Making stupid things. None of those was banned.

Atm I use the Hack for lvling with my low lvl pala, no probs. I also use this hack for my 25 dailys with my rogue flying in stealth.

so far, greetz from good old germany

----------


## Norus

I didn't check it myself but it seems that it is unsafe to use it now, unless you want to be banned.

----------


## w00tsauce

I used this several times last night *about 8-12 hours ago* and nothing happened to my account. The only option I used tho was the numpad keys, which I guess can be the click to move option.

I also only did it to travel form spot to spot for quests (if it was a long travel) and made sure to always go WAYYYY up, so people didnt see me, and when I dropped down I did it fast and right outside of the area I was going to, in case there were peopel in the city or doing the quest.

----------


## lalika

Hey Nopt,

I tested today (5h ~) with my main account , i havnt problem and this is UNDETECTED atm  :Smile: 

And! Thanks for your program ^^

I use all the time spectate+ clic-to-port and record a position for tp to last warp :Smile:

----------


## taz0r

I just used it on a trial account, c2p from sw to bb on a l7 rogue, no ban or dc...

i think the people getting banned are just abusing it in bgs or around lots of people

ive been leveling a toon in northrend for the past couple days using c2p on my real account and have not had any warnings or bans...

as for the guys who got an insta ban, why dont you tell us what you did b4 you got banned because it sure as **** doesnt bann you just from starting it...

everyone who got a ban should put in detail exactly what they were doing with the hack....

----------


## malik8u

Nothing is happening yet because you're getting flagged for a banwave. No way do Blizz techs ignore a game-breaking hack like this for so long. It's going to be LuaNinja all over again, everyone who's been using it since the past few weeks will get banned.

This is also really easy for them to detect. All it takes is a Blizzard technician to put a flag in Warden to send a red flag to Blizz everytime Amulti.dll is loaded into Wow.exe. This has no protection, it uses open injection. Just use at your own risk, but if I were you and you just found this thread, I suggest you don't use it anymore.

As the creator of Amulti says,



> it seems that it is unsafe to use it now, unless you want to be banned.

----------


## ramble

i only use this on private servers but this is AWESOME.

5/5 cookies

----------


## taz0r

> Nothing is happening yet because you're getting flagged for a banwave. No way do Blizz techs ignore a game-breaking hack like this for so long. It's going to be LuaNinja all over again, everyone who's been using it since the past few weeks will get banned.
> 
> This is also really easy for them to detect. All it takes is a Blizzard technician to put a flag in Warden to send a red flag to Blizz everytime Amulti.dll is loaded into Wow.exe. This has no protection, it uses open injection. Just use at your own risk, but if I were you and you just found this thread, I suggest you don't use it anymore.
> 
> As the creator of Amulti says,


then what about people who already got banned? if they are just gonna ban everyone in one big wave why are they banning a handful of people now?

like i said b4 what are people doing with it that would get them banned now as opposed to later in this wave you speak of?

----------


## Nihilanth

> Nothing is happening yet because you're getting flagged for a banwave. No way do Blizz techs ignore a game-breaking hack like this for so long. It's going to be LuaNinja all over again, everyone who's been using it since the past few weeks will get banned.
> 
> This is also really easy for them to detect. All it takes is a Blizzard technician to put a flag in Warden to send a red flag to Blizz everytime Amulti.dll is loaded into Wow.exe. This has no protection, it uses open injection. Just use at your own risk, but if I were you and you just found this thread, I suggest you don't use it anymore.
> 
> As the creator of Amulti says,


Waiting for the Impending ban wave myself, I have not used this since it hit 20 pages, but I doubt I shall be spared. Anything on this site, especially THIS GOOD, will ALWAYS, 100% BE DETECTED. And usually dealt with in a MASSIVE ban wave. I wonder if this one will eclipse the massive Ninjalua ban wave, it probably will.

----------


## Horneyyy

> Waiting for the Impending ban wave myself, I have not used this since it hit 20 pages, but I doubt I shall be spared. Anything on this site, especially THIS GOOD, will ALWAYS, 100% BE DETECTED. And usually dealt with in a MASSIVE ban wave. I wonder if this one will eclipse the massive Ninjalua ban wave, it probably will.


Hope not xD lol

----------


## level99

If you read into the Warden post of the same forum, you'll actually understand that the Warden hasn't changed in a long time, and it can update itself whenever you play (it doesn't rely on maintainance). This should calm people down, but I still suggest to wait some time before you use this tool again. 

There are 48 hours now since I last used it on the 27th and still nothing happened to my account. I am still afraid to use it until next week or two since all this propaganda about the banwave makes me paranoid.

----------


## Evieh

LuaNinja got detected in december and the banwave came in january, same thing could happen here.

----------


## assasin01

Yes, but luaninja didn't see any bans before the banwave and amulti has...but it is still a guessing game. Time will tell.

----------


## Haytsdrood

Lol, I downloaded it... made a NeF... tried to fly to GM Island but when I got past the blue wall I got dc'd.. Lol
Works though! I'd advise only using it on a trial account, though.

----------


## Fetterlein

I want to tell all you people some information and facts about Bots & Hacks ;o)

Third part software such as hacks and bots, are never secure, even tho the creator says they're undetected .. they're not.

I've been botting and hacking since the release of wow beta 2004,
so far 7 out of my 22 accounts have been banned for using hacks and bots, of course you learn by time, how to be more secure etc.

I might be you don't get banned or disconnected by using the hack for 5 hours straight, but you might still be flagged, and it's all about banwave time.

Just a reminder to keep in mind.
- _Don't bot or hack, if you can't stand loosing your account._


Sincerily,
Experienced Botter & Hacker
Mmosales.eu

----------


## malik8u

> Yes, but luaninja didn't see any bans before the banwave and amulti has...but it is still a guessing game. Time will tell.


LuaNinja can't be detected by players. Amulti can. The bans that have been going on were because people hacked in front of someone and they got reported. Blizzard can't ignore player reports so they ban them based on people seeing them. They want people using this to think that you can only be banned based on player reports, so more and more will use it.. and then...

Banwave. It happens every time, to every exploit as good as this.

----------


## Nihilanth

> LuaNinja can't be detected by players. Amulti can. The bans that have been going on were because people hacked in front of someone and they got reported. Blizzard can't ignore player reports so they ban them based on people seeing them. They want people using this to think that you can only be banned based on player reports, so more and more will use it.. and then...
> 
> Banwave. It happens every time, to every exploit as good as this.


This, It will happen 100% of the time with a Tool this good, no exception, the Warden team is to smart to let something THIS BIG not be undetected for THIS LONG. Lua Ninja wasn't even near as popular as this is, and it got a delayed banwave.

----------


## taz0r

> This, It will happen 100% of the time with a Tool this good, no exception, the Warden team is to smart to let something THIS BIG not be undetected for THIS LONG. Lua Ninja wasn't even near as popular as this is, and it got a delayed banwave.


think it will be a 3day ban or a perma ban?

----------


## malik8u

Banwaves are always permanent bans.

----------


## taz0r

> Banwaves are always permanent bans.


oh well, at least its easy to level and catch up =P

----------


## Fetterlein

So what does this mean?

Hack Detected? Hack Undetected?
- Don't hack in front of people and you should be safe or?

----------


## Faulen

> So what does this mean?
> 
> Hack Detected? Hack Undetected?
> - Don't hack in front of people and you should be safe or?


Detected by Warden. Use it and you will most likely be hit by the incoming ban wave.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Detected by Warden. Use it and you will most likely be hit by the incoming ban wave.


not detected by warden, noob!
i use on main acc 5-6 hours every day, WHERE IS BAN?

----------


## Faulen

> not detected by warden, noob!
> i use on main acc 5-6 hours every day, WHERE IS BAN?


Ban Waves are delayed around a month.

----------


## Robske

> not detected by warden, noob!
> i use on main acc 5-6 hours every day, WHERE IS BAN?


You're an idiot.

----------


## Faulen

> You're an idiot.


I was trying to avoid saying that. 
It's true though. XD

----------


## r00tman

> not detected by warden, noob!
> i use on main acc 5-6 hours every day, WHERE IS BAN?


have fun waiting for the ban on your main (:

----------


## Exclide

Damn, I just thought using this to farm locks in LBRS, where no one can see and report me. Any alternatives to this?

----------


## Hosteleria

> not detected by warden, noob!
> i use on main acc 5-6 hours every day, WHERE IS BAN?


OWNED incoming....  :Big Grin:

----------


## powerblaze

> OWNED incoming....


and its gonna be sweet LOL

----------


## Nihilanth

> and its gonna be sweet LOL


The Insanely Huge incomeing Banwave will bring the biggest wave of QQ MMOWNED forums have ever seen, Probably Glider type numbers.

----------


## taz0r

so basically everyone who used this will get a perma ban?

i thought blizz changed their rules to 3day ban for first offence, since now banning someone could mean losing them to competition...

----------


## Faulen

> so basically everyone who used this will get a perma ban?
> 
> i thought blizz changed their rules to 3day ban for first offence, since now banning someone could mean losing them to competition...


I think you are right about the first offence thing. Well at least I hope so.

----------


## FEUP

*




Originally Posted by bjparee


I think you are right about the first offence thing. Well at least I hope so.


Warden is permanent even if is first offence.

You can still try recover it later with a low success rate probably.*

----------


## malik8u

Yeah, this banwave is going to be pretty big. There are a lot of views on this thread, so I'm guessing there's that much people using it...

It'll be LuaNinja type of numbers, and there's going to be a LOT of hate coming your way, Nopt. Brace for spam.

----------


## taz0r

> Yeah, this banwave is going to be pretty big. There are a lot of views on this thread, so I'm guessing there's that much people using it...
> 
> It'll be LuaNinja type of numbers, and there's going to be a LOT of hate coming your way, Nopt. Brace for spam.


Its not nopt fault i used it, i see no reason to be mad at him if i get banned..

like i said i hope if i do get banned its only 3 days, ive been playing since release (since beginning of bc on my current account) with no infractions so maybe ill be able to get them to unban me, if not i already tranfered all my gold to my friends account, if i get permabanned im not comin back to wow and he can have it (all 150k)

i already stopped playin again, game just gets old way too fast, honestly i dont even think the latest expansion is gonna keep people around long, honestly been havin more fun with sc2 and lookin forward to diablo 3.

----------


## assasin01

eh, guys.Do we have any PROOF of warden detection....? We all think that it is detected but none of us know because we don't have enough skill to RE warden.
I think it would be wise to hold off on the name calling until it actually hits?
It wouldn't be the first time warden made a big update, only to see no banwave at all....it could be, they needed to update for the incoming expansion.

Calling someone a noob when you have no idea yourself is uber-noob.

----------


## malik8u

> eh, guys.Do we have any PROOF of warden detection....? We all think that it is detected but none of us know because we don't have enough skill to RE warden.
> I think it would be wise to hold off on the name calling until it actually hits?
> It wouldn't be the first time warden made a big update, only to see no banwave at all....it could be, they needed to update for the incoming expansion.
> 
> Calling someone a noob when you have no idea yourself is uber-noob.


Using inductive reasoning, based on past banwaves and the behaviour of Blizzard to popular hacks, we're pretty damn sure theres an incoming banwave. Even the creator knows this.

We're saying to stop using it to prevent oblivious people from using it and coming here to whine about how Nopt said it was undetected. Bumping the thread and explaining that it's not safe to use anymore is the best way to achieve this.

----------


## pred.is.god

I havnt had any wow accounts in over a year, but i have been haviung an AWESOME time with this hack. 
1/ create trial acc
2/ use hb quest beta to quest to 10 (2-3hours)
3/ use hack and hit wsg.
Everything is free, so fantastic fun just pissing people off
we won wsg in 3 min today - everyone on our team was just cheering. 
earlier in the day we were losing, so i capped horde flag and sat on the side of the mountain where no one could get me for 45 minutes just laughing at everyone getting pissed off.
There is so much fun you can have when you dont give a hoot about detection ofr losing an account.
Even if it is detected have a ball everybody. its great fun!!

----------


## Aaronsawick

I stupidly used this on my main account, so what i'm going to do now:

Buy WoW and the expacs
Buy a 2 month card
Transfer my 80 into the new account and into a new realm.

I don't see why this would work, it's a small price to pay (~$120) to avoid atleast one of your characters being permanently gone.

----------


## malik8u

I have a theory: if you hacked in front of someone, blatantly, just to get the 3 day ban, could you avoid the banwave?

----------


## Aaronsawick

> I have a theory: if you hacked in front of someone, blatantly, just to get the 3 day ban, could you avoid the banwave?




Sadly no, your account gets flagged for a ban as soon as you use this hack, and warden will just ban you when blizzard gives the order.


Do what i do, buy a new account with all expansions, transfer your character to another realm and tick the (Move to another account) option. As long as you use the same phone number and street address as your original account, they'll let you move it.


EDIT Just a note: They usually do banwaves at updates. Theres one tonight.

Better do it ASAP though, you never know when the next banwave is coming. Maybe tomorrow, maybe in 15 minutes.

----------


## taz0r

> Sadly no, your account gets flagged for a ban as soon as you use this hack, and warden will just ban you when blizzard gives the order.
> 
> 
> Do what i do, buy a new account with all expansions, transfer your character to another realm and tick the (Move to another account) option. As long as you use the same phone number and street address as your original account, they'll let you move it.
> 
> 
> EDIT Just a note: They usually do banwaves at updates. Theres one tonight.
> 
> Better do it ASAP though, you never know when the next banwave is coming. Maybe tomorrow, maybe in 15 minutes.


i thought about doin this but i have 10 80s so thats 30$ a pop to transfer to a new account, would be cheaper to just level 10 new ones instead...

----------


## Sensisativa

> EDIT Just a note: They usually do banwaves at updates. Theres one tonight.
> 
> Better do it ASAP though, you never know when the next banwave is coming. Maybe tomorrow, maybe in 15 minutes.



I know that LuaNinja banwave did not happen during an update, I was 3 hours into a raid at the time. no previous infractions on my account and perma-ban, tried calling and claimed I was hacked to no avail. Now on account #4, no more botting with main for me, only second account.

----------


## mafkaasz

Imagine you're a blizzard employee, knowing there's no banwave upcoming, spreading panic by posts of character transfers and new accounts.
You must have a pretty good time at work ^^
ROFLing with your colleagues all the time when you see this thread

----------


## Rogabeetah

> Imagine you're a blizzard employee, knowing there's no banwave upcoming, spreading panic by posts of character transfers and new accounts.
> You must have a pretty good time at work ^^
> ROFLing with your colleagues all the time when you see this thread


I was exactly thinking this. I've been reading through this thread for a couple of weeks now and all I can imagine is that I bet Blizzard has employees who come to spread disinformation on forums such as these just to make the community paranoid. Now while there might be a banwave in the makes, putting people on edge earlier sounds like a good way to get you to stop now.

----------


## fabsenundso

if my main char gets banned, is my complete battle.net account getting banned?

----------


## Evieh

> if my main char gets banned, is my complete battle.net account getting banned?


No, only the flagged WoW account gets banned.

----------


## assasin01

So you are calling each other noobs because you expect the ban to happen but really have no idea when.
That is like saying that the world will end someday and tell everyone to get the hell out today. A warning is a good thing but the maker of amulti has put up that warning since day 1.
No need to start hating now...maybe they detected the hack a week after it got posted and they are waiting on the expansion to ban us all...and get loads more of us to re-up to see the new content...
The transferring isn't going to help either. I use botting as well and know all too well that they check for linked accounts.
Even transferring money is enough to get linked. I had used a bunch of unconnected(live mail and plenty of them, all with faked real like names) accounts and tested some botting.
I got reported(expected this) and almost all accounts got banned.
Transferring your chars or gold is just going to end up hurting even more. Better make a new account and buy/sell with the other for more or less normal amounts of gold.
It's the only way you could help your new account. You could also set your new account up with some uber gear...just don't overdo it.

----------


## thedruid

Can we get some proof that's flagged by warden so ppl can stop trolling?

----------


## Exystredofar

So I got an email from Blizzard the other day. My account had been suspended just days before for someone reporting me for using this hack. Anyways, this is an edited copy of the email:




> FROM: [email protected]
> SUBJ: World of Warcraft - Character Restoration
> 
> Greetings ********
> 
> Account Name: ************
> Realm: **********
> Character Name: ********
> 
> ...


I never contacted them. Within the hour, I got another email,




> Greetings,
> 
> Thank you for your follow-up email regarding the account ************. This account was issued a 72-hour suspension after evidence was produced indicating one or more characters on the account were found to be using an unauthorized cheat program. These programs provide character benefits that are not achievable in the World of Warcraft through normal means. Such benefits include, but are not limited to, character automation (also known as "botting"), increased speed, teleportation, or running through walls/boundaries. These types of programs offer an unfair advantage over other players and supersede the intended limits of the game.
> 
> As a result of this determination and the harmful nature of unauthorized programs on the game environment, the action taken against this account will not be reversed. Please understand that we do not reach this decision lightly. This action has been taken in accordance with our Terms of Use (WoW -> Legal -> Terms of Use).
> 
> In addition, you are responsible for any unauthorized cheat software found to be running in conjunction with World of Warcraft, regardless of the location and ownership of the computer used to log into the service. Please remember to keep your login information confidential. Any account that is registered to your name may not be shared with anyone except for one minor of whom you are a parent or guardian. The security of your account rests with you.
> 
> The recent restoration given to your account was a false positive, and the restoration has been removed. Your account was not accessed by a third party at the time of the account action, and no losses occurred. The restorations included items you removed from your account during normal play. I apologize for the confusion there.
> ...


Just thought it was interesting that they brought it up again, after 2 weeks. I'm guessing this might mean they have already finished investigating it? But I am not sure. Whatever it is, I've already served my ban time and haven't used the hack since, so I don't think I will be banned, but it really doesn't matter if I am. I have other accounts. Just thought I might share this with you guys and get your ideas on it.

EDIT: Also, if any of you haven't noticed, Blizzard is updating their terms of service on the 8th of this month. You can view the changes at the Battle.net Account Management page. These new terms go into much greater deals about hacking/botting, so just letting you know.

----------


## Aaronsawick

> So you are calling each other noobs because you expect the ban to happen but really have no idea when.
> That is like saying that the world will end someday and tell everyone to get the hell out today. A warning is a good thing but the maker of amulti has put up that warning since day 1.
> No need to start hating now...maybe they detected the hack a week after it got posted and they are waiting on the expansion to ban us all...and get loads more of us to re-up to see the new content...
> The transferring isn't going to help either. I use botting as well and know all too well that they check for linked accounts.
> Even transferring money is enough to get linked. I had used a bunch of unconnected(live mail and plenty of them, all with faked real like names) accounts and tested some botting.
> I got reported(expected this) and almost all accounts got banned.
> Transferring your chars or gold is just going to end up hurting even more. Better make a new account and buy/sell with the other for more or less normal amounts of gold.
> It's the only way you could help your new account. You could also set your new account up with some uber gear...just don't overdo it.



They don't ban linked accounts, they only ban the account that was flagged for botting.

----------


## Sensisativa

> They don't ban linked accounts, they only ban the account that was flagged for botting.


That is kinda true, they don't ban linked accounts that had no interaction, but if you bot on one account and send gold to another they can ban both.

----------


## Aaronsawick

> That is kinda true, they don't ban linked accounts that had no interaction, but if you bot on one account and send gold to another they can ban both.


So if you send a character from a flagged account to a brand new account, could they ban the brand new account?

----------


## Novasparkle

> So if you send a character from a flagged account to a brand new account, could they ban the brand new account?


I got 2 friend who got away because they did a accounts transfer. They lost their flagged account but the character was safe.

----------


## Sensisativa

> So if you send a character from a flagged account to a brand new account, could they ban the brand new account?


That I am not sure about, I know when I have received ban emails before they state 



> ...evidence was produced indicating *one or more characters on the account* were found to be using an unauthorized cheat program. These programs provide character benefits that are not achievable in the World of Warcraft through normal means. Such benefits include, but are not limited to, character automation (also known as "botting"), increased speed, teleportation, or running through walls/boundaries. These types of programs offer an unfair advantage over other players and supersede the intended limits of the game.



So I do not know if it would save your toon or not, but trying it and losing $25 dollars is better than losing your main toon and not try to save it imo.

----------


## Aaronsawick

> That I am not sure about, I know when I have received ban emails before they state 
> 
> 
> So I do not know if it would save your toon or not, but trying it and losing $25 dollars is better than losing your main toon and not try to save it imo.



Only losing $25? How? I thought i needed to buy WoW + expacs + a timecard, which is greater than $150 in total for me (AUD)

----------


## Sensisativa

> Only losing $25? How? I thought i needed to buy WoW + expacs + a timecard, which is greater than $150 in total for me (AUD)



Oh, I figured you had another account already set up to move it to, I figured by brand new, you meant clean and untouched by bots/hacks. If I had known about the incoming ban(LuaNinja) I would have spend more than $150 if needed to have been able to keep my toon.

----------


## Aaronsawick

Could i set up a trial account or something and move my toon to there? $150 is a pretty big sum to lose. 

What about if i email them, would they answer me with the correct answer? It's pretty dodgy asking them something like:

"If an account is flagged for banning by Warden, can i move a character from that account to a brand new, second account that i just bought to save that character?"

----------


## Rogabeetah

> Could i set up a trial account or something and move my toon to there? $150 is a pretty big sum to lose. 
> 
> What about if i email them, would they answer me with the correct answer? It's pretty dodgy asking them something like:
> 
> "If an account is flagged for banning by Warden, can i move a character from that account to a brand new, second account that i just bought to save that character?"


I guarantee they wouldn't even talk to you unless you stated either your Battle.net account or Account username, so it might not be a wise idea!

----------


## Aaronsawick

> I got 2 friend who got away because they did a accounts transfer. They lost their flagged account but the character was safe.


Please read my PM.

----------


## assasin01

it used to work like that,yes. But no more. My last ban for botting was 2 months ago.
If you are really lucky and only got reported by players, you might get your account back.
But if a GM checked you, they will trace back accounts and ban all/most of them.
I never transferred gold between accounts but 4/5 accounts got banned for it.
Most likely they check ip as well now.

----------


## taz0r

> it used to work like that,yes. But no more. My last ban for botting was 2 months ago.
> If you are really lucky and only got reported by players, you might get your account back.
> But if a GM checked you, they will trace back accounts and ban all/most of them.
> I never transferred gold between accounts but 4/5 accounts got banned for it.
> Most likely they check ip as well now.


I gave my gold to my friend, its not against the rules to gift gold to your friends is it?

yea i hate not knowin whats gonna happen, i figure im in the clear if they dont ban in the next 2 months....

----------


## hellga

I've 4 accounts, 3 of them are banned for being reporter(one by one). My fourth account works very well while i'm cheating on it. Not sure they trace ip to ban accounts... (I've 8 trials accounts too, which every one are banned, one by one, for being reported for cheating in warsong goulet).

Sorry for my bad english.

----------


## Rombot

Since morpher is merged with AMulti is it safe to use? w/o using teleport or w/e only morph commands?
~and is there a possibility to detach Morpher functions from hack itself, for, saver use?
thanks

----------


## Disphotic

> I want to tell all you people some information and facts about Bots & Hacks ;o)
> 
> Third part software such as hacks and bots, are never secure, even tho the creator says they're undetected .. they're not.
> 
> I've been botting and hacking since the release of wow beta 2004,
> so far 7 out of my 22 accounts have been banned for using hacks and bots, of course you learn by time, how to be more secure etc.
> 
> I might be you don't get banned or disconnected by using the hack for 5 hours straight, but you might still be flagged, and it's all about banwave time.
> 
> ...


How can you call youself an experienced botter when you have gotten 7 accounts banned?

----------


## Cypher

> How can you call youself an experienced botter when you have gotten 7 accounts banned?


The absolute amount of bans is irrelevant, it's all relative.

I think the real question here is "How can you call yourself an experienced botter when you have only botted 22 accounts over 6 years?".  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Disphotic

Well, it seems kinda much to me :-P I've botted since 05 and never had any account banned.

----------


## kingpugster

I used this when it first came out for a week, then I stopped using it until now.
What are the chances for me still to get banned? ;/

----------


## 0-0-7

> How can you call youself an experienced botter when you have gotten 7 accounts banned?


 Experienced just means he has experience in it.. that doesn't necessarily mean he is good.

----------


## pred.is.god

> Well, it seems kinda much to me :-P I've botted since 05 and never had any account banned.


it depends what you bot for - if you only bot to level toons, or a little cash for your main your going to be pretty unlucky to get banned.
If your running a farm of 5-20 12/16h a day, 7 days a week and sell millions of gold, it is impossible not to get many acc's banned.
Who is more experienced the guys running a farm and losing many acc's, or a guy who bots his main?

----------


## Disphotic

> it depends what you bot for - if you only bot to level toons, or a little cash for your main your going to be pretty unlucky to get banned.
> If your running a farm of 5-20 12/16h a day, 7 days a week and sell millions of gold, it is impossible not to get many acc's banned.
> Who is more experienced the guys running a farm and losing many acc's, or a guy who bots his main?


A guy that does it on his main obviousely. If your doing it on your main, you gonna pay much more attention to every details that can expose you as a botter.

----------


## malik8u

> I used this when it first came out for a week, then I stopped using it until now.
> What are the chances for me still to get banned? ;/


Next to nothing, since you haven't seen a ban a month after your usage of it. The people have use it in the past 2 weeks are more prone though since this topic has gotten really popular. Consequently, so has the hack, which means a Blizz tech has probably seen it and is harvesting accounts for a banwave.

----------


## kingpugster

> Next to nothing, since you haven't seen a ban a month after your usage of it. The people have use it in the past 2 weeks are more prone though since this topic has gotten really popular. Consequently, so has the hack, which means a Blizz tech has probably seen it and is harvesting accounts for a banwave.


Thanks man got worried for a sec. XD

----------


## derhen

So was there a banwave tonight, seeing there was a emergancy maintance? I diddn't get banned just so people dont start to get scared.

----------


## MyWay86

Just received a 48-hour suspension for going to the GM island with this hack. So If blizzard could track down this bot they would ban me for using 3rd party programm but they can only see I got there and don't know how  :Big Grin:  so I guess it's not detected yet or if it yes GMs don't check the Warden blacklist to see which account is flagged for using hacks.

I'll be using this nice hack when the suspension expires  :Big Grin: 


Category of Violation: Intended Exploitation
Account Action: 48 Hour Suspension


Btw. there's no point for banning me again if warden can detect this bot cuz I have already gotten my penalitiy for the illegal action I took.
It would be like: 
receiving suspension for exploit 
receiving account closure for using 3rd party programm 

The illegal action should be penalize once so if it's happen that's gonna be super gay.

----------


## assasin01

Do you think they care at all whether you think it's gay??
You got 2 infractions....1 for going to the island and 1 for using the hack.
The first got you 2 days the second is life without parole.

----------


## bboss

Every time when i start it, my wow.exe is crashed.

----------


## rekoil222

Don't start if unless you want to get banned.

----------


## Blarg33

Hmm I just downloaded this to see if it would work, I also saw the comment about the new guy being suspicious. If I were you I would think the same thing, but I can assure you that I am not with him.

----------


## Nihilanth

Anyone who is dumb enough to use this at this point is throwing away their accounts, Blizzard READS and Checks the Hacks on theese forums all the time, this is one of the biggest Free hacks ever, it has NO protection and it uses an incredibly easy to detect way of interfering with the Program.

*If you use this, you WILL get Flagged for the Banwave, and you WILL lose your account perminintly, THIS ALWAYS HAPPENS WHEN A HACK IS THIS POPULAR, DONT BE ****ING STUPID. 

JUST DON'T DAMN IT!*

----------


## Phygar

Lol, even if it's not detected, Blizzard wins because we have all stopped using it.

----------


## taz0r

> Anyone who is dumb enough to use this at this point is throwing away their accounts, Blizzard READS and Checks the Hacks on theese forums all the time, this is one of the biggest Free hacks ever, it has NO protection and it uses an incredibly easy to detect way of interfering with the Program.
> 
> *If you use this, you WILL get Flagged for the Banwave, and you WILL lose your account perminintly, THIS ALWAYS HAPPENS WHEN A HACK IS THIS POPULAR, DONT BE ****ING STUPID. 
> 
> JUST DON'T DAMN IT!*


last time i used it was prolly the 28 or 29 think ill get banned?

----------


## Jeremiah

> Just received a 48-hour suspension for going to the GM island with this hack. So If blizzard could track down this bot they would ban me for using 3rd party programm but they can only see I got there and don't know how  so I guess it's not detected yet or if it yes GMs don't check the Warden blacklist to see which account is flagged for using hacks.
> 
> I'll be using this nice hack when the suspension expires 
> 
> 
> Category of Violation: Intended Exploitation
> Account Action: 48 Hour Suspension
> 
> 
> ...


Not true at all. It is possible to live out multiple sentences for using a 3rd party program. They only banned you for intentional exploitation anyway, so they banned you for setting foot on GM island, not using a 3rd party program. Expect a 72-hour suspension or likely a permaban for the program itself. The latter is likely.

----------


## TheDefile

Just got banned... and then 2nd email is below

[QUOTE]Greetings,

Account Name: *****
Realm:
Character Name:

A user of the above account has recently been involved in actions deemed inappropriate for the World of Warcraft by the In-Game Support staff of Blizzard Entertainment. This decision was made after a thorough investigation of the situation as a whole.

When a harassment report is made, all players involved in the incident are subject to review, which may result in account penalties. Though we are unable to discuss the outcomes of our investigations due to privacy concerns, rest assured that this incident has been looked into very thoroughly, and the appropriate actions have been taken on all involved accounts.

Any disputes or questions concerning the following account action can only be addressed by Account Administration. To learn more about how Account Administration is able to assist you, please visit us at Blizzard Support.

Account Action: 48 Hour Suspension

Offense: Bug Exploitation

We have a top notch Quality Assurance team who tirelessly stamp out bugs and design inconsistencies within World of Warcraft. However, a handful of trained professionals can never isolate and resolve each and every bug in such a deep and complex game accessed simultaneously by thousands of players. You may come across the occasional bug during your adventures. Some bugs are minor and do not affect gameplay, but sometimes these bugs can be used to provide an unfair advantage to certain players or affect the service itself. Factors included in determining the appropriate penalty:

* Whether or not the exploit is performed intentionally, maliciously, and/or repeatedly
* Whether or not the exploit damages another character, their gameplay, the service itself and/or its economy
* Whether or not an attempt has been made to conceal the exploit's use

Details (Note - Times are listed in Greenwich Mean Time, GMT):


For further information, please view the World of Warcraft Policies and Terms of Use Agreement: (Blizzard Support) and (WoW -> Legal -> Terms of Use). Please be aware that additional inappropriate actions may result in further disciplinary action, up to or including Account Closure.

We understand that these policies may seem harsh, but they are in place to ensure that every player is able to fully enjoy their travels in the World of Warcraft. Thank you in advance for respecting our position.


Regards,

2nd email 




> Subject: World of Warcraft - Account Closure Due to Prohibited Software Reviewed
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Thank you for your email. We have reinvestigated your account status, along with all the pertinent data involved, and have determined the original action was merited. The account was found to have used prohibited third-party software, which is in direct violation of the Terms of Use (WoW -> Legal -> Terms of Use). To protect the integrity of our investigation process, we do not disclose information about our investigation methods or findings. This includes, but is not limited to, the names of prohibited programs found to have been used.
> 
> You are responsible for any prohibited software found to be running in conjunction with World of Warcraft, regardless of the location and ownership of the computer used to log into the service. Additionally, you must maintain the confidentiality of your Login Information and its use, whether or not authorized by you. Please note the security of your account rests with you.
> 
> As a result, we regret to inform you that the access to this action will not be reversed under any circumstances. Any disputes or questions concerning this account action can only be addressed by Account Administration. We apologize for any inconvenience you may have experienced and thank you in advance for respecting our position.
> ...

----------


## Miksu

I wouldnt never ever use a free hack on my main account >:3

----------


## Zaphry

Will lulz when leechers start to cry when banwave has happened

----------


## Darknights

lol you know whats depressing, i havent used this hack in ages. yet i used it today ONCE for the menial task of skipping the jumping part up onto goldshire blacksmith, for that foolish move i may lose my account.
And NOW i see this thread XD

----------


## Nihilanth

> lol you know whats depressing, i havent used this hack in ages. yet i used it today ONCE for the menial task of skipping the jumping part up onto goldshire blacksmith, for that foolish move i may lose my account.
> And NOW i see this thread XD


You have been on these forums since March 2007, does this honestly look like a first time thing to you? This ALWAYS happens. If your lucky you won't be in the ban wave. But any Veterin of these forums Knows whats coming. Kynox and Cyber, and Kurios will completely agree.

----------


## Darknights

> You have been on these forums since March 2007, does this honestly look like a first time thing to you? This ALWAYS happens. If your lucky you won't be in the ban wave. But any Veterin of these forums Knows whats coming. Kynox and Cyber, and Kurios will completely agree.


lol nah it doesnt come as a surprise to me XD i just acted like a fool and didnt think to check it was okay to use before i haxed -_- sigh ah well i might be okay

----------


## Nihilanth

> lol nah it doesnt come as a surprise to me XD i just acted like a fool and didnt think to check it was okay to use before i haxed -_- sigh ah well i might be okay


I'm feeling the same way, I used this about three weeks ago and I'm hitting myself.

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------




> Lol, even if it's not detected, Blizzard wins because we have all stopped using it.


Welcome to the world of incredibly popular public hacks, in one Scenario all the users get banned, in another people stop using it. Witch sounds better to you?

----------


## Dystout

Hmn...could anyone explain to me the chances of being hit by this wave if, say, the last time the program was used was the 27th of May? I know this is a stupid question, but I'm really worried about this :S

----------


## Nihilanth

> Hmn...could anyone explain to me the chances of being hit by this wave if, say, the last time the program was used was the 27th of May? I know this is a stupid question, but I'm really worried about this :S


Honestly, Pretty high. This has been detected at least a week. =*(

----------


## Dystout

Ouch....depressing >_<

----------


## snipertrainer1

I'm new to this and I just wanted to know, is it possible to get banned even if no one reported you for hacking? I understand the concept of Warden, but can I be part of the banwave if I have not been reported?

----------


## Dystout

If what everybody has said so far is true, the answer is yes. 

I too am screwed  :Smile: 

*cries*

XD

----------


## Nihilanth

> I'm new to this and I just wanted to know, is it possible to get banned even if no one reported you for hacking? I understand the concept of Warden, but can I be part of the banwave if I have not been reported?


Yes, And Banwaves are always Perma bans =(

----------


## snipertrainer1

As I type I'm on autorun flying to UC...so I guess Warden would've found me by now. Guess I'll make the most of it and take my friends acct when mine gets banned rofl (yes I was stupid enough to do this on my main/only acct)

----------


## Dystout

Ye, it's only a matter of time. And speaking of which, I wonder how much of it we have. Damn, this really sucks. I don't know if I'll pick WoW back up after I lose this account  :Frown:

----------


## Cypher

> I'm new to this and I just wanted to know, is it possible to get banned even if no one reported you for hacking? I understand the concept of Warden, but can I be part of the banwave if I have not been reported?


You don't understand the concept of Warden.

----------


## Nihilanth

> Ye, it's only a matter of time. And speaking of which, I wonder how much of it we have. Damn, this really sucks. I don't know if I'll pick WoW back up after I lose this account


Nothing you can honestly do but restart.

----------


## Cypher

> Nothing you can honestly do but restart.


You could always quit...

----------


## Ugoboom

So.. i used this for about 20 min on about the 30th... i assume i'll be part of the banwave also?

Will the punishment be any less severe if ive only had a 48 hr ban b4?

----------


## Dystout

Nay, I believe.

I've read up on warden some, and in Blizzard's servers there is a piece of warden with information from everybody's accounts. If it found Amulti.dll or something along those lines in this log, it will flag you for the ban. Then when the Blizztech goes to execute the ban, it steamrolls over all the flags, effectively screwing all of us ^^

----------


## malik8u

> Nay, I believe.
> 
> I've read up on warden some, and in Blizzard's servers there is a piece of warden with information from everybody's accounts. If it found Amulti.dll or something along those lines in this log, it will flag you for the ban. Then when the Blizztech goes to execute the ban, it steamrolls over all the flags, effectively screwing all of us ^^


Warden doesn't run logs on every single account based on what .dll's they injected. Warden scans for flagged dll's that Blizz techs found through online sources, like this thread. This is why private bots are never detected, or else every dll that gets injected into WoW.exe that doesn't seem to be from Blizz would get flagged and banned every banwave (which doesn't happen, see MrFishIt, WoWinfinity, Honorbuddy, etc).

----------


## Cypher

> Warden doesn't run logs on every single account based on what .dll's they injected. Warden scans for flagged dll's that Blizz techs found through online sources, like this thread. This is why private bots are never detected, or else every dll that gets injected into WoW.exe that doesn't seem to be from Blizz would get flagged and banned every banwave (which doesn't happen, see MrFishIt, WoWinfinity, Honorbuddy, etc).


You can't use a whitelist of DLLs anyway, that makes no sense. There's plenty of legitimate software that requires on DLL injection. Fraps, IM clients, ad-bloackers, D3D overlays, etc.

----------


## Dystout

Eh, sorry if I got something wrong. I read the authors "dumbed down" version, so apparently that was the "dumbed down" explanation of what happened. Care to explain how the banwave works then? Just curious.

----------


## Nihilanth

> Eh, sorry if I got something wrong. I read the authors "dumbed down" version, so apparently that was the "dumbed down" explanation of what happened. Care to explain how the banwave works then? Just curious.


You use hack, you get flagged for Banwave, 2-4 weeks in future you are Perma banned. Its NOT complicated.

----------


## km3r

Eh this is the end of WoW for me then =) Seen it comming, had my fun =D It's just sad people didn't realise they gonna be banned. I might try selling my account now. Peace.

----------


## gtrroolz

lolownd 2 who gets the all mighty ban hammer! i only just started using WI n i find it nice to use n its pretty epic for warden to try find it  :Wink:

----------


## snipertrainer1

> You don't understand the concept of Warden.


Warden is a background scanning program that checks for any dll's that have been injected into the WoW.exe file, and if any of the dll's its been scanning for are found, it flags you for a banwave or insta-permabans you...correct me if I'm wrong?

----------


## Cypher

> Warden is a background scanning program that checks for any dll's that have been injected into the WoW.exe file, and if any of the dll's its been scanning for are found, it flags you for a banwave or insta-permabans you...correct me if I'm wrong?


You're wrong.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -Ryuk-

*




Originally Posted by Cypher


You're wrong. 


HAHA! Cypher I love you!*

----------


## Ziko

I have a screenshot telling that they can't detect flyhack by warden, only by players reports, sorry it's russian but i can translate a bit. Srr for bad english maybe other russian ppl will translate more exactly.
http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/3...0510175025.jpg

----------


## fkleppe

Update please?

----------


## popinman322

_Thx for the program. I hope many more people get to use it before it goes completely dead. 

+Rep, Even though you haven't updated it... Oh well. We'll use what we've got won't we?
_

----------


## malik8u

> I have a screenshot telling that they can't detect flyhack by warden, only by players reports, sorry it's russian but i can translate a bit. Srr for bad english maybe other russian ppl will translate more exactly.
> http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/3...0510175025.jpg


Lol. Riddle me this:

Why the **** would they tell you there's an impending banwave?

----------


## taz0r

> Lol. Riddle me this:
> 
> Why the **** would they tell you there's an impending banwave?


to make you feel better that the hackers are getting banned?

----------


## malik8u

> to make you feel better that the hackers are getting banned?


Yeah, because Blizzard cares about making you feel better more than cracking down on hackers and keeping the banwave hush-hush so that it bans the maximum number of hackers.

----------


## taz0r

> Yeah, because Blizzard cares about making you feel better more than cracking down on hackers and keeping the banwave hush-hush so that it bans the maximum number of hackers.


meh, just gave you one possible scenario... the other is the gm doesn't know...

----------


## Darknights

what even started this rumor that there's a banwave coming? is it even a certainty yet? i mean i know it is certain blizz will eventually decide to kill all the amulti users.
but do we have any actual PROOF that its happening now? :P

----------


## taz0r

> what even started this rumor that there's a banwave coming? is it even a certainty yet? i mean i know it is certain blizz will eventually decide to kill all the amulti users.
> but do we have any actual PROOF that its happening now? :P


I believe this is where it started on page 72




> Just got a 72 hour ban. Not sure if I was spotted, don't think I was. Just a heads up.


people were saying they were gettin banned but never gave a reason why or what they were doin...

and...




> Could there be a warden update? There was a rolling restart, so I just stopped using it for the moment





> There WAS a Warden Update yesterday, only thing i know about it know is that ClickToMove is still save.
> But cant say anything about Port and Speedhacks or Bots.


are mainly what started this ...

----------


## Teddy Bear Love

thanks dude, makes farming a lot more simple.

----------


## km3r

Yeah guys use it more. rofl

----------


## Darknights

> I believe this is where it started on page 72
> 
> 
> 
> people were saying they were gettin banned but never gave a reason why or what they were doin...
> 
> and...
> 
> 
> ...


okay thanks for the info man  :Smile: 
I'm hoping what that guy said about click to move is right, cos thats all ive used recently.
But if its a warden update on the .dll file then the whole hack is out in the open now.

basically i guess i may as well stop worrying about it ^^ wait and see what happens. *sad face* if i lose my account tho lol

----------


## taz0r

> okay thanks for the info man 
> I'm hoping what that guy said about click to move is right, cos thats all ive used recently.
> But if its a warden update on the .dll file then the whole hack is out in the open now.
> 
> basically i guess i may as well stop worrying about it ^^ wait and see what happens. *sad face* if i lose my account tho lol


yea i stopped using it, dont really need it for anything, was using it to quest up another 80 but someone else is leveling it now so no need to hack...

my advice stop using it on your main account and hope we dont get banned, better safe then sorry

----------


## Darknights

> yea i stopped using it, dont really need it for anything, was using it to quest up another 80 but someone else is leveling it now so no need to hack...
> 
> my advice stop using it on your main account and hope we dont get banned, better safe then sorry


lol yh. im deleting the files so im not even tempted XD but as i say its probably too late by now. some people are saying its been detected for over 2 weeks

----------


## taz0r

> lol yh. im deleting the files so im not even tempted XD but as i say its probably too late by now. some people are saying its been detected for over 2 weeks


well considering its been out for so long they may not care... they could also be too busy with cata coming up. I dont know for sure and it seems neither does anyone else.

----------


## Nonominator

So basically it's just a big fearmongering? Please powers that be, just show us your skill and prove it's detected... possibly? Not tryin to slam or degrade people, but if you got the skill... let's back it up...

----------


## taz0r

> So basically it's just a big fearmongering? Please powers that be, just show us your skill and prove it's detected... possibly? Not tryin to slam or degrade people, but if you got the skill... let's back it up...


fear mongering is one thing warning people to stop using it is another, safe bet is to stop using the hack, if you dont care then carry on...

----------


## Nonominator

> fear mongering is one thing warning people to stop using it is another, safe bet is to stop using the hack, if you dont care then carry on...


It's like college, site your sources. Don't just state it. It means nothing to anyone if it's just hearsay. Which you could compare to court... if it's hearsay, it's thrown out!

Smart yes. But I also noticed the new release of WoWInfinity 2.0 is very soon... and all of the sudden one of the main supporters of that app... (This site) is now saying "Don't use it..." but nothing to back it. 

SO I have a valid arguement here I think. Not trying to be a dick.

----------


## taz0r

> It's like college, site your sources. Don't just state it. It means nothing to anyone if it's just hearsay. Which you could compare to court... if it's hearsay, it's thrown out!
> 
> Smart yes. But I also noticed the new release of WoWInfinity 2.0 is very soon... and all of the sudden one of the main supporters of that app... (This site) is now saying "Don't use it..." but nothing to back it. 
> 
> SO I have a valid arguement here I think. Not trying to be a dick.


I agree 100%

i mainly stopped because i no longer have a use for it, i dont play much as it is...

----------


## Jaman007

I'm still confused... Is it safe to use for leveling, not seen by the near by people? Or warden detects the hack now?

----------


## assasin01

nobody knows for now....but some fear that it has been added to warden.
Seems like nobody here has the skill to check if warden has actually detected it.....so a warning has been placed to at least tell you it MIGHT be detected.
Unless you know someone who could check it...it's a gamble with your account.

----------


## Sednogmah

Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not after you! :-P
But seriously, don't use public hacks if you care about your account, especially game changing ones like AMulti or a while ago LuaNinja. What are people expecting?

----------


## malik8u

The thing is, this got way too popular, and it was just about this point when the banwave comes. The people saying the banwave is coming have experience from past amazing bots and exploits that got out of hand. This is the reason why people in the first few pages asked to keep this in the elite section; its popularity was going to be inevitable.

It happened to Gbot, it happened to Luaninja, *it WILL* happen to Amulti, which is why the author himself acknowledges it in his first post. When something free and without protection gets too popular, a banwave is going to come no matter what.

----------


## Aaronsawick

> The thing is, this got way too popular, and it was just about this point when the banwave comes. The people saying the banwave is coming have experience from past amazing bots and exploits that got out of hand. This is the reason why people in the first few pages asked to keep this in the elite section; its popularity was going to be inevitable.
> 
> It happened to Gbot, it happened to Luaninja, *it WILL* happen to Amulti, which is why the author himself acknowledges it in his first post. When something free and without protection gets too popular, a banwave is going to come no matter what.






> a banwave is going to come no matter what


Fearmongering.

For LuaNinja, people did not get banned instantly before the banwave, whereas people have already been banned for using the tool instantly. If we haven't already been banned, then a ban is pretty bloody unlikely. I've already made a new account and am leveling an alternate 80, and just waiting for the shitstorm to die down before using my main account again. But this is just general precaution, i highly doubt anyone who used this around page 50/60 will get banned at all.

----------


## malik8u

> Fearmongering.
> 
> For LuaNinja, people did not get banned instantly before the banwave, whereas people have already been banned for using the tool instantly. If we haven't already been banned, then a ban is pretty bloody unlikely. I've already made a new account and am leveling an alternate 80, and just waiting for the shitstorm to die down before using my main account again. But this is just general precaution, i highly doubt anyone who used this around page 50/60 will get banned at all.


It's not fearmongering. It's inducive reasoning. Allow me to explain in a few different languages for you.

إذا كنت تستخدم المأجور دون وقاية ، ثم سوف تحصل على منعك.

Používáte-li nechráněný hack, pak dostanete zakázány.

यदि आप एक असुरक्षित हैक, तो आप पर प्रतिबंध लगा मिलेगा का उपयोग करें.

Ja Jūs lietojat neaizsargāts banalizēt, tad jūs saņemsiet aizliegta.

あなたが保護され、その後は禁止されて取得しますハックを使用する場合。

Als u een onbeschermde kappen, dan zul je gebanned wordt.



```
Function Generic_MMOWNED_Hack
IF UNPROTECTED_hack = popular
THEN banwave
END
```

Simple ****ing logic. Why do people like you not get this?

----------


## Sednogmah

Conspiracy theory: Aaronsawick works for Blizzard.

----------


## assasin01

LOL, don't ever try your luck with dutch again.....i think i just broke an eye....

The fact is...nobody know because we lack any skill at warden.
The sun will explode too....are you running yet? There is a good chance that it is detected, but for all you know...it isn't. Look at how long the last remaining functions of WI are lasting.
I believe they can still teleport, noclip and fly. And lets face it...it hasn't seen maintenance in, what..., a year? No banwave there either.... So...simple solution. 
Don't use it if you care about your account...if you like to gamble...go for it.
The only thing i heard from the update on warden is that they were going to fight defacing the wow world...and they failed at that. Proof is in stormwind. Every now and then a bunch of mages tele in and form up the letters UGE.com.

----------


## Nonominator

> It's not fearmongering. It's inducive reasoning. Allow me to explain in a few different languages for you.
> 
> إذا كنت تستخدم المأجور دون وقاية ، ثم سوف تحصل على منعك.
> 
> Používáte-li nechráněný hack, pak dostanete zakázány.
> 
> यदि आप एक असुरक्षित हैक, तो आप पर प्रतिबंध लगा मिलेगा का उपयोग करें.
> 
> Ja Jūs lietojat neaizsargāts banalizēt, tad jūs saņemsiet aizliegta.
> ...


LOL! Good job. You used google translate. Eat a donkey dick.

----------


## Nihilanth

> conspiracy theory: Aaronsawick works for blizzard.


brilliant!

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------




> LOL! Good job. You used google translate. Eat a donkey dick.


Your missing the point of this post.
EVERY POPULAR HACK ON MMOWED OVER THE PAST 4 YEARS HAS LEAD TO WHAT?
A... BANWAVE
This is A... Popular hack, possibly the most POPULAR HACK in MMOwend History.
This hack has ZERO detection protection.

Its really not that complicated brah.

----------


## taz0r

> brilliant!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------
> 
> 
>  
> Your missing the point of this post.
> EVERY POPULAR HACK ON MMOWED OVER THE PAST 4 YEARS HAS LEAD TO WHAT?
> A... BANWAVE
> ...


i have a question bout these ban waves... did the people stop using the hacks/bots prior to the ban wave or were they using them during the ban wave?

they could just ban whoever is using it at the time of the ban wave, and have it search for like a week straight in case anyone uses it while the wave is active...

----------


## Ikkarus

Hahaha the fun part is that I was going to post a "gold making guide" using Amulti to get tons of gold doing some dungeons bosses. (600g/hour with no AH or server dependency)
Guess nobody would try this now.... lol

----------


## rekoil222

Nobody has proof of anything right now, keep that in mind. It's all speculation. Am I claiming it's undetected? No. But neither am I going from one person thinking it MAY be, to freaking out about my account. I will take a break from using it though

----------


## render1337

> okay thanks for the info man 
> I'm hoping what that guy said about click to move is right, cos thats all ive used recently.
> But if its a warden update on the .dll file then the whole hack is out in the open now.
> 
> basically i guess i may as well stop worrying about it ^^ wait and see what happens. *sad face* if i lose my account tho lol


Well... Don't you suppose if it was warden detected, someone would have posted proof? Like everyone else, i'm a little on edge about it. BUT! why would Bliz hand out just a few 72 hour bans for it for just a few people, and if it is warden detected, why doesn't it just autoban like it would with LUANinja or Glider, or a similar program using DLL injection? Lastly, if it was warden detected why wouldn't Bliz just start banning people now that the cat is out of the proverbial bag... I don't see the logic in delaying it at this point, the only people still using it have balls the size of Mount Rushmore and/or brains the size of small rat shit. 


I'm not saying its not detected either, I'm just speculating about the panic over an impending ban wave started by someone receiving a ban that probably occurred because they were seen... 

Plus, how in the hell would the person from page 72 have any snowball's chance in hell of actually *KNOWING FOR 100% CERTAIN* that it was warden that detected it and not just his dumb ass being seen using it like a prick in the middle of Stormwind? :P

----------


## km3r

This is exactly how it happened in the past with other hacks and stuff. This one will be the same.

----------


## Subset

When will this banwave hit?! I am dying to see the extra 50 pages of ban reports and replies and blaming Nopt.

----------


## Demonshade

> Well... Don't you suppose if it was warden detected, someone would have posted proof? Like everyone else, i'm a little on edge about it. BUT! why would Bliz hand out just a few 72 hour bans for it for just a few people, and if it is warden detected, why doesn't it just autoban like it would with LUANinja or Glider, or a similar program using DLL injection? Lastly, if it was warden detected why wouldn't Bliz just start banning people now that the cat is out of the proverbial bag... I don't see the logic in delaying it at this point, the only people still using it have balls the size of Mount Rushmore and/or brains the size of small rat shit. 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying its not detected either, I'm just speculating about the panic over an impending ban wave started by someone receiving a ban that probably occurred because they were seen... 
> 
> Plus, how in the hell would the person from page 72 have any snowball's chance in hell of actually *KNOWING FOR 100% CERTAIN* that it was warden that detected it and not just his dumb ass being seen using it like a prick in the middle of Stormwind? :P


Err....obviously if you have read the thread you would know warden recieved and update which caused the theory of a banwave not because of a ban caused be reporting.....And you mention LUAninja as being one that instant bans yet that was one of if not the largest banwave since glider was shut down and glider had many banwaves so yea... Once the banwave actually strikes this hack will be instant ban, thats how banwaves work.

----------


## Sednogmah

> When will this banwave hit?! I am dying to see the extra 50 pages of ban reports and replies and blaming Nopt.


I'm not sure but clever investors are already preparing for it...

----------


## Swinder

Why do people insist ban waves are instant when warden changes to detect? It is called a ban wave because they collect all users identified using that hack between a start and end date. At the end date the ban wave will hit.

Think of it like a wave (shocking I know), the tides pulls the water back (detection), the wave is pushed back towards the shore (collection time) and then the wave smashes on the sand (ban).

----------


## Darknights

> I don't see the logic in delaying it at this point, the only people still using it have balls the size of Mount Rushmore and/or brains the size of small rat shit.


that made me laugh XD i might even rep you for that quote.




> Why do people insist ban waves are instant when warden changes to detect? It is called a ban wave because they collect all users identified using that hack between a start and end date. At the end date the ban wave will hit.
> 
> Think of it like a wave (shocking I know), the tides pulls the water back (detection), the wave is pushed back towards the shore (collection time) and then the wave smashes on the sand (ban).


And yeah. I'm agreeing with him. I think a ban wave is more than likely as blizzard being the bitches that they are, are more likely to sit around collecting up the thousands of flags they can now. and then ban us all at once. If they just started banning straight away loads of us would have heard in advance and not carried on using it - therefore not getting caught

----------


## render1337

> Err....obviously if you have read the thread you would know warden recieved and update which caused the theory of a banwave not because of a ban caused be reporting.....And you mention LUAninja as being one that instant bans yet that was one of if not the largest banwave since glider was shut down and glider had many banwaves so yea... Once the banwave actually strikes this hack will be instant ban, thats how banwaves work.


Well, I suppose it does make sense for Blizzard to wait a certain amount of time to enact the banwave, but like i said, It would take a lot of stupidity or massive balls or a lack of care for your account to use it at this point, so why delay any longer?

----------


## Darknights

> Well, I suppose it does make sense for Blizzard to wait a certain amount of time to enact the banwave, but like i said, It would take a lot of stupidity or massive balls or a lack of care for your account to use it at this point, so why delay any longer?


blizzard are slackers  :Big Grin: 
or the rumour is all that it is, a rumour. =] im praying for the latter :P

----------


## powerblaze

LOL @ rumor speculation. Ill bet $10 to anyone stupid enough that a BAN wave is gonna happen...soon :P

Blizzard uses Banhammer on Amulti!

It's super effective.

----------


## snipertrainer1

I'm agreeing with everyone that blizz is cheap and lazy. On a trial acct I was using a currently undectectable speedhack but stupid me ran straight thru Org on autorun without noticing T_T and they gave me a 48 hr ban. After that was up, they put a permaban without notification or reasoning. So if you have been using AMulti and feel like your acct is in jeopardy, take the time NOW to get any toons out of that acct and into a new one. For those who don't know, a banned acct is totally locked...nothing in, nothing out.

With that said, I give blizz another week before this banwave hits.  :Smile: 

____EDIT_____
Thought I'd include the 48hr ban email

Greetings,

Account Name: ********
Realm: ********
Character Name: *******

A user of the above account has recently been involved in actions deemed inappropriate for the World of Warcraft by the In-Game Support staff of Blizzard Entertainment. This decision was made after a thorough investigation of the situation as a whole.

When a harassment report is made, all players involved in the incident are subject to review, which may result in account penalties. Though we are unable to discuss the outcomes of our investigations due to privacy concerns, rest assured that this incident has been looked into very thoroughly, and the appropriate actions have been taken on all involved accounts.

Any disputes or questions concerning the following account action can only be addressed by Account Administration. To learn more about how Account Administration is able to assist you, please visit us at http://www.blizzard.com/support/wowaa/.

Account Action: 48 Hour Suspension

Offense: Violation of Exploitation and Client/Server Manipulation Policy - Unapproved Third Party Software

Details: Character was found to be using a Third-Party application that allowed him/her to make movements that are not possible through the standard game-client.

For further information, please view the World of Warcraft Policies and Terms of Use Agreement: (http://us.blizzard.com/support/artic...rticleId=20309) and (http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/termsofuse.shtml). Please be aware that additional inappropriate actions may result in further disciplinary action, up to or including Account Closure.

We understand that these policies may seem harsh, but they are in place to ensure that every player is able to fully enjoy their travels in the World of Warcraft. Thank you in advance for respecting our position.


Regards,

Ixiwix
Game Master
Blizzard Entertainment

----------


## tafticus

Worse things could happen to me than having my account banned. Super addicted, and it was certainly fun using a trial account to explore in some really odd places. Why would anyone get angry at the maker of this, when its obvious that you should be doing some research before using these types of tools. This shit should be kept under lock and key anyways. If I get banned good riddance. If i dont get banned oh well. I havent used it since around the 26th. Its hard to see speculation, but when exactly was warden updated? Can we get a definitive date and all info about the banwave put into one post?

----------


## render1337

> blizzard are slackers 
> or the rumour is all that it is, a rumour. =] im praying for the latter :P


As am I my friend, as am I. I stopped using it on the 26th cause i went on a trip and i came back to banwave panic, which i'm praying just missed my by the hair on my head.... *sigh* I guess we'll see.

----------


## gippy

I hope the ban wave doesn't come soon, this thread gives me some laughs with all the speculation  :Big Grin: 

Kind of reminds me of a chicken coop with a fox closing in, they know its coming but all they can do is run around sqwuaking hoping its a giant squirrel instead.

----------


## km3r

> I hope the ban wave doesn't come soon, this thread gives me some laughs with all the speculation 
> 
> Kind of reminds me of a chicken coop with a fox closing in, they know its coming but all they can do is run around sqwuaking hoping its a giant squirrel instead.


Haha so true =)

----------


## Toastie!

Just exactly how safe is it to transfer your characters out to another account, does this keep them protected in the slightest?

----------


## Darknights

it would be pretty damn funny if the ban wave never hit and all these people moving their chars out of fear just wasted their money XD maybe its a blizz money scam  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freefall552

> SetConsoleKey is part of wow lua api and should be used like that : /run SetConsoleKey("x")


Thanks for that!

----------


## snipertrainer1

> Just exactly how safe is it to transfer your characters out to another account, does this keep them protected in the slightest?


Yea, if Warden flags one account for the banwave it does not associate any other linked accounts with the flag unless that same action is taken...which would be dumb on your part. I'm getting ready to move my favorite chars to a RAF account.




> No, only the flagged WoW account gets banned.


(see page 76 for details)

If the banwave doesn't hit (or misses me), my old acct will be locked because I won't use it anymore (then I can xfer other toons I like) and the new account will be fine as long as I don't use AMulti on it.

----------


## Omgwtfowned

Looks like the ban didnt happen for me im not part of the 24 hour shutdown

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------

Idk if it was suppose to happen today or next week when they update the ToS

----------


## km3r

> Looks like the ban didnt happen for me im not part of the 24 hour shutdown
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------
> 
> Idk if it was suppose to happen today or next week when they update the ToS


Whaaaat? What do you mean?

----------


## Omgwtfowned

> Whaaaat? What do you mean?


Today was the day the banwave suppose to hit idk what else I could mean lol

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------

Stop Leaching

----------


## Nihilanth

> Today was the day the banwave suppose to hit idk what else I could mean lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------
> 
> Stop Leaching


I have heard this from about 50 people as well, Shits going down soon.

----------


## numbchuckz

I already made a pre-emptive GM ticket about how i got hacked, supposedly he said there isn't even going to be a banwave but also assured me that if i did get autobanned i could get unbanned by sending an email.  :Big Grin:

----------


## km3r

[/COLOR]Stop Leaching[/QUOTE]

Stop leeching..? Stop being a prick, i just didnt get it.

And why would the banwave be today? How you know?

----------


## Exystredofar

Well, about 90% of the servers are down for "updates." However, I logged on my main, no ban, and the servers are coming back up in about 8 hours. So they either missed me, I wasn't flagged, or there isn't a banwave today. I'm going to check my alts and report back with those results.

None of my accounts are banned. So it's either the above reasons, or the banwave hasn't happened yet.

----------


## Nonominator

No banwave yet. 6 accounts I used were not banned. KTHX! Ive waited over a week now to find out if a ban would hit. Nothing.

SO, the "Facts" *aren't* here. It's all *SPECULATION*. And retarded speculation at that! 

You guys really are arguing over nothing. People were caught because they were stupid in how they used it. Sure... it's safer to ASSUME that its detected. But that's the same with ANY hack, including WoWInfinity, Amulti, WoWPorty2 etc...

----------


## km3r

I wouldnt be suprised if it was on patch day. Thats more probable.

----------


## Trollin

Does this not work on Trial accounts or something? Because I'm trying to use it on Trial, and it the in-game commands don't seem to work.  :Frown:

----------


## Exystredofar

Don't forget the /console before the command. That's what threw me off all the time, I'd sit there and be all "WTF MAN" and then remember, oh yeah, /CONSOLE <insert hack>.

Anyways, about the speculation, I believe it may be more than speculation. It may not be detected by Warden, but I'm certain enough people were caught using it to alert the GM's to its existence, so it is definitely being watched. Also, Blizzard would be a bunch of idiots if they didn't have some GM's that had checking this website daily as part of their job, am I right?

I mean, if I knew a website like this was out there dedicated to hacking/exploiting a game that had made me and many others millions, would I just let it go? No.

----------


## taz0r

> Don't forget the /console before the command. That's what threw me off all the time, I'd sit there and be all "WTF MAN" and then remember, oh yeah, /CONSOLE <insert hack>.
> 
> Anyways, about the speculation, I believe it may be more than speculation. It may not be detected by Warden, but I'm certain enough people were caught using it to alert the GM's to its existence, so it is definitely being watched. Also, Blizzard would be a bunch of idiots if they didn't have some GM's that had checking this website daily as part of their job, am I right?
> 
> I mean, if I knew a website like this was out there dedicated to hacking/exploiting a game that had made me and many others millions, would I just let it go? No.


If theres no banwave I really could care less if they watch for it, the best thing it can be used for is to aid in farming and i dont farm so meh

----------


## Trollin

Yeah, I am typing the commands, I think it doesn't work since the new patch?
EDIT: Fixed, nvm lol

----------


## Omgwtfowned

> Well, about 90% of the servers are down for "updates." However, I logged on my main, no ban, and the servers are coming back up in about 8 hours. So they either missed me, I wasn't flagged, or there isn't a banwave today. I'm going to check my alts and report back with those results.
> 
> None of my accounts are banned. So it's either the above reasons, or the banwave hasn't happened yet.


Thats good to hear that means one of two things they didnt catch you  :Wink:  or the banwave isnt till the 15th  :Frown:  when they update their ToS and most likely patch day

----------


## Exystredofar

Also, if you think you are flagged for the banwave, don't bother transferring your characters over.

I've researched this thoroughly, and even if you do spend the money to transfer to another account, they can still trace where the character went, and they can and may or may not ban the target account as well. They may not ban it, but they probably will. In my opinion, it would be a waste of money, and you can always just roll another 80. Personally, I don't mind if my 80 gets banned, the only thing I'll miss is the work I did for the Venomhide, the Netherwings, my Albino Drake, and everything I've done for the red proto. But it can all be redone, just don't waste your money on something that will fail either way.

----------


## Jeremiah

Speculating banwave dates is useless. They have been traditionally wildcard, and don't necessarily have to come with patches or scheduled days of maintenance. I would stay far, far away from Amulti if you're using it on an account you actually care about.

----------


## Exystredofar

I haven't touched Amulti since the 27th, but I also didn't hear it was possibly detected until then either, so my main is most likely flagged. I'm strangely calm about it. I guess it's just cuz I know I didn't have much anyways, so it won't be hard to replace. After all, I only started last Halloween.

----------


## Nihilanth

> Speculating banwave dates is useless. They have been traditionally wildcard, and don't necessarily have to come with patches or scheduled days of maintenance. I would stay far, far away from Amulti if you're using it on an account you actually care about.


This is probably the most insightful post in this thread.

----------


## assasin01

> This is probably the most insightful post in this thread.


Just too bad it has been made hundreds of times already....LOL
But it would be funny if someone with some skill at warden to make it secure.....

----------


## behriscooool

This Hack is by far the best hack I've ever used befor. Everything works great[I love the addons, makes it much easier to use] I did get ban once on one trail account but thast because i was flying back and fourth super fast in a WSG at lvl 10 and got all three flags and won the game in 1.13 mins lol
Thanks you very much for this *Srs Rep*

---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------

Just download the add ons...very helpful

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------

Yes works on all trail accounts..try downloading the very helpful addons ...launch wow..make a toon. once u can see ur game play and ur toon.. launch the hack

----------


## Toastie!

> Yea, if Warden flags one account for the banwave it does not associate any other linked accounts with the flag unless that same action is taken...which would be dumb on your part. I'm getting ready to move my favorite chars to a RAF account.
> 
> 
> (see page 76 for details)
> 
> If the banwave doesn't hit (or misses me), my old acct will be locked because I won't use it anymore (then I can xfer other toons I like) and the new account will be fine as long as I don't use AMulti on it.


thank you for answering my question. +rep.

----------


## curtis118118

> I already made a pre-emptive GM ticket about how i got hacked, supposedly he said there isn't even going to be a banwave but also assured me that if i did get autobanned i could get unbanned by sending an email.


Im sorry but, are you trying to say that you asked a GM if Amulti was going to be subject to a banwave? And that even if they ban you that you can send and email and they will unban you? 

Im sorry but your either a liar or just retarded,

----------


## Phygar

> Im sorry but, are you trying to say that you asked a GM if Amulti was going to be subject to a banwave? And that even if they ban you that you can send and email and they will unban you? 
> 
> Im sorry but your either a liar or just retarded,


 I think you missed the point. The ticket was most likely along the lines of: Some dude hacked my account and did all sorts of illegal stuff.

----------


## Sychotix

> all sorts of illegal stuff.


lol @ thinking going against the EULA/ToS is illegal =P

----------


## numbchuckz

> Im sorry but, are you trying to say that you asked a GM if Amulti was going to be subject to a banwave? And that even if they ban you that you can send and email and they will unban you? 
> 
> Im sorry but your either a liar or just retarded,


Exactly what phygar said. retard

----------


## Guablabla

> it would be pretty damn funny if the ban wave never hit and all these people moving their chars out of fear just wasted their money XD maybe its a blizz money scam


blizzard probly wants that extra $$$ in their pocket just like the authenticator lol

----------


## Synris

> lol @ thinking going against the EULA/ToS is illegal =P


ToS is a legal document that you agree to follow when you hit I ACCEPT, if you break the ToS after you have accepted not too then its considered illegal

----------


## BonutDot

> ToS is a legal document that you agree to follow when you hit I ACCEPT, if you break the ToS after you have accepted not too then its considered illegal


You probably shouldn't talk about things you obviously have no clue about.

Question 1: How old do you have to be to enter a legal contract?
Question 2: How old do you have to be to click the accept button?

----------


## snipertrainer1

I understand what he's talking about, because what Synris is saying and what Phygar meant by "illegal stuff" kinda makes sense but needs to be phrased differently.

By clicking "I ACCEPT", and later, breaking the rules of the ToS/EULA, it would have to be something "illegal" within blizzard's standards (which, I admit, are very foggy and convoluted). This will then lead to banning (metaphor for incarceration through the "blizzard government", much different than being thrown into jail IRL). Though it is a fine line between infractions leading to bans or jail, however old you need to be to click the accept button should be old enough to be put into "blizzard jail". But, if that offense is ridiculous enough, like pirating copyrighted information (which i believe is part of the ToS or EULA or both) you are thrown into real jail and blizzard jail at the same time.

I can imagine what Phygar meant by "illegal stuff" meant things that put you into blizzard jail, or else he'd be typing from a local penitentiary.

Dunno if any of this helped, but imo if you think you'll go to jail for it...don't do it? Also, I can't imagine this program would become illegal through court order.

----------


## pred.is.god

> ToS is a legal document that you agree to follow when you hit I ACCEPT, if you break the ToS after you have accepted not too then its considered illegal


Your an idiot. breach of contract is not illegal - its exactly that - breach of contract.

----------


## Sednogmah

> Your an idiot. breach of contract is not illegal - its exactly that - breach of contract.


*You're* right, it's not illegal at all.

----------


## Darknights

> I understand what he's talking about, because what Synris is saying and what Phygar meant by "illegal stuff" kinda makes sense but needs to be phrased differently.
> 
> By clicking "I ACCEPT", and later, breaking the rules of the ToS/EULA, it would have to be something "illegal" within blizzard's standards (which, I admit, are very foggy and convoluted). This will then lead to banning (metaphor for incarceration through the "blizzard government", much different than being thrown into jail IRL). Though it is a fine line between infractions leading to bans or jail, however old you need to be to click the accept button should be old enough to be put into "blizzard jail". But, if that offense is ridiculous enough, like pirating copyrighted information (which i believe is part of the ToS or EULA or both) you are thrown into real jail and blizzard jail at the same time.
> 
> I can imagine what Phygar meant by "illegal stuff" meant things that put you into blizzard jail, or else he'd be typing from a local penitentiary.
> 
> Dunno if any of this helped, but imo if you think you'll go to jail for it...don't do it? Also, I can't imagine this program would become illegal through court order.


Lol yeah maybe you will get irl trouble if you pirate the game but that has absolutely nothing to do with the eula. Thats to do with the copyright and piracy acts. Which are real life laws :P

----------


## Sednogmah

Any bets on how long it takes until someone threatens to sue Blizzard after the AMulti banwave hits?
Quote from the LuaNinja thread:



> I got perma banned and now Im threatening to sue blizzard if I am not given every single little detail about it. I will claim I was hacked and knew nothing about it.

----------


## Darknights

> Any bets on how long it takes until someone threatens to sue Blizzard after the AMulti banwave hits?
> Quote from the LuaNinja thread:


maybe i should sue in advance. then i'll get my account back sooner  :Big Grin:  (joking btw)

----------


## render1337

> I already made a pre-emptive GM ticket about how i got hacked, supposedly he said there isn't even going to be a banwave but also assured me that if i did get autobanned i could get unbanned by sending an email.



GENIUS! haha i did this too about a week ago :P

---------- Post added at 09:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------

But everyone expected the Banwave to hit when the TOS was updated, AKA Yesterday when they restarted EVERY server... Does that mean it did hit, and many people avoided it? or does that mean it never existed? hmmmm....

----------


## Dystout

My own take on all this...

Ban wave will come, eventually. The original banwave that has been speculated here is just that, a speculation. Blizz won't let this program exist forever though, so there is no doubt a banwave will happen at some point.

Also, about all the ToS/Eula...when you click accept on both, you are agreeing to play the game by Blizzards rules. Obviously people don't, because hacks exist, but in the same way...if a GM catches you, you will get banned for not playing the game by blizzard's standards.

----------


## TMK

i m going to be next king of england... just sayn.

----------


## MyWay86

I just got reported for speedhacking so dunno looking forward to the investigation. 

I am so exicted  :Big Grin:  . Vanilla Account with lots of 80s.

----------


## andy012345

Blizzard Support




> *Can I transfer characters from an account that is upgraded to The Burning Crusade or The Wrath of the Lich King to an account that is not upgraded?* 
> No. Customers with expansion accounts cannot transfer characters to a non-expansion account. The reverse is accepted.



Good luck with your level 80 vanilla players.

----------


## MyWay86

> Blizzard Support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your level 80 vanilla players.


I meant it is my first (and only) account that I bought in the vanilla time when the first WoW came out. then of course I bought BC and Wotlk too.

----------


## Nonominator

lol! That's classic.

----------


## Snowdread25

i used for a day so far, no issues, just dont go fast and be stupid haha

----------


## Darknights

> i used for a day so far, no issues, just dont go fast and be stupid haha


um. i think you don't really get the concept of warden. or of a banwave.
or in fact of anything thats been said in the last 13 pages of posts. lalz

----------


## Exystredofar

More like the last 25 or so pages.

----------


## snipertrainer1

YAY POST 1300!!!

Anyway, unreliable sources have told me only waterwalking and click-to-teleport are detected; I emphasize UNRELIABLE. WTB warden expert to place fear or joy into the hearts of thousands and to keep hundreds out blizzard's pockets.  :Smile: 

---EDIT---
Before I forget, the permaban i mentioned a few pages ago was lifted. Sent a complaint that blizzard gave me no fair warning. Here's their response along with my complaint.
-----------
Greetings,

We have restored access to the World of Warcraft account **** (***). You should now be able to log in with your old password.

Please remember that the security of the account you are using is crucial. We recommend following the http://us.battle.net/security/checklist.html on our Account Security site at http://us.battle.net/security/index.html.

Thank you for your understanding and please feel free to contact us at [email protected] with any further questions you may have. Enjoy yourself in Azeroth!

Sincerely,

Game Master Syntharous
Customer Services
Blizzard Entertainment
www.blizzard.com/support

-----Original Message-----
From: ********
To: [email protected]
Sent: 6/7/2010 9:17:17 AM
Subject: ******* Battle.net account, **** permanently disabled

I have a question regarding the access to **** under the **** account. A 48-hour ban was given to this account and now the account information shows it was permanently banned. I need someone to please elaborate on the reason as to why this happened.

Regards,

(me)

*'s were used to keep my privacy  :Smile:  and hope this helps!

----------


## Kitsuji

So, uh. I wanted to get banned on my main account so I would have the willpower to start a new one and level a new toon, so I went into a WSG on my 80 Rogue live servers US, and won 80 BGs in a row each one taking 4 minutes. So its been 4 days now and I still havent been banned, this normal? I have 4 80s on that account.

----------


## orasmus

> So, uh. I wanted to get banned on my main account so I would have the willpower to start a new one and level a new toon, so I went into a WSG on my 80 Rogue live servers US, and won 80 BGs in a row each one taking 4 minutes. So its been 4 days now and I still havent been banned, this normal? I have 4 80s on that account.


Retard

nuff said

----------


## Kitsuji

Lawl, my logic makes perfect sense. I AM GENIUS.

----------


## orasmus

> Lawl, my logic makes perfect sense. I AM GENIUS.


Wasn't relating to that at all. You are stupid to do that in live battlegrounds. Enjoy your ban on the banwave.

----------


## Kitsuji

Are you semi-retarded? I wanted to get banned, thats why I did it in a live battleground.. Moron.

----------


## Subset

The pre-banwave arguments are beginning.

----------


## Nihilanth

> The pre-banwave arguments are beginning.



The **** thread have you been reading? They started twenty pages ago.

----------


## render1337

> The **** thread have you been reading? They started twenty pages ago.


haha 26 to be exact! Just kidding. seriously though, people need to relax for at least one of three reasons:

1) Either the banwave will come or it wont.
2) If it does, everyone who used it on the 27th or within about three days either way through now is screwed anyways, and 
3) Its a game. so what. maybe you can get laid if your account gets banned for this. =)

----------


## Subset

> The **** thread have you been reading? They started twenty pages ago.


I've been posting banwave-related posts for quite a while now man. It's only now that I see some real arguments going on with some raging in it.

----------


## blink18247

this thread is for nothing but people who want to improve their post counts >_>



oh yeah



omgz teh banz i can haz banzor?! OMG OMG OMG OMG THEY'RE GONNA BANZOR MEH! OH NOEZ IF THEY BANZOR ME DEN I HAVE TO MAKEZ NOTHER ACCOUNTZ TO LEVELZ UP OH NOEZ!!

----------


## Nihilanth

What if the Banwave is like the cake... and its all a lie?

DA DA DAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## Sychotix

> What if the Banwave is like the cake... and its all a lie?
> 
> DA DA DAAAAAAAAAA


The cake was not a lie. Didn't you see the ending?

----------


## Snowdread25

i used it for 2 days so far, was off for the 3rd day all day just got back on and im active, i use no clip and fly, range my speed hack from 1.3-3 and im fine so far

----------


## Nihilanth

> i used it for 2 days so far, was off for the 3rd day all day just got back on and im active, i use no clip and fly, range my speed hack from 1.3-3 and im fine so far


You have been on these forums a LONG time to not understand the concept of a banwave.

----------


## tumzone

does this work in PTR server?

----------


## Jeremiah

Let me summarise the last few dozen pages:

"Banwave coming!"
"No doubt."
"******s, they won't ban us."
"YES THEY WILL."
"It's coming next week!"
"No, I heard it was coming next month!"
"I heard it wasn't coming at all!"
"**** EVERYONE."
"**** YOU."
"OGM!!!"

----------


## Freefall552

Hey! Is there a way to remove the numb pad binds? I'm using them for peronal bindings  :Smile:  

Help much appreciated thanks.

EDIT: Found out my self, EnableXYZR=0 if someone wants to know.

----------


## render1337

> Let me summarise the last few dozen pages:
> 
> "Banwave coming!"
> "No doubt."
> "******s, they won't ban us."
> "YES THEY WILL."
> "It's coming next week!"
> "No, I heard it was coming next month!"
> "I heard it wasn't coming at all!"
> ...


you forgot:
"What's a [email protected]@@@>#>#>#[email protected]#$"
"I been using for 35 dayz and no banz herez"
and "I only use *insert feature here*.. am i safe?" -- "DLL IS DETECTEDS!!!!!! OMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!! N00B!!!!!!!"

----------


## Nonominator

> Hey! Is there a way to remove the numb pad binds? I'm using them for peronal bindings  
> 
> Help much appreciated thanks.
> 
> EDIT: Found out my self, EnableXYZR=0 if someone wants to know.


LOL! Wait... Where's the banwave?! Nice job Mmowned.com I blame you. It was front page news.

----------


## Nihilanth

> LOL! Wait... Where's the banwave?! Nice job Mmowned.com I blame you. It was front page news.


For all we know the Ban wave wont hit for a month. But I don't think anyone is arguing IF it will hit.

----------


## AustinM

I used Iwana/MrFishit/wowOMGbot last night and all of them very little, will I get hit by this so called "banwave"?

----------


## Sednogmah

> LOL! Wait... Where's the banwave?! Nice job Mmowned.com I blame you. It was front page news.

----------


## Ponjon

Is this program still safe?

----------


## Smithy2000

So, here goes...

Can someone just explain wot Warden looks for?

If it's just change in code inside WoW code, then the hack is not neccesarily "identified" as Amulti, but just change in code. That would probably constitute a lesser ban, as Blizz cannot positively say you did anything wrong (well you changed their code, but are you getting benefits ingame from this?)

However, if the hack was "identified" (not just detected) as Amulti or any other known speedhack, teleporthack etc. then that would probably end up in a permaban (as you would probably have made $$$$$ or gotten gear that you otherwise would not have access to).

So which is it?

Does Warden know wot to look for now? Or would that require a patch from Blizzard?

----------


## WannaBeProgrammer

> So, here goes...
> 
> Can someone just explain wot Warden looks for?
> 
> If it's just change in code inside WoW code, then the hack is not neccesarily "identified" as Amulti, but just change in code. That would probably constitute a lesser ban, as Blizz cannot positively say you did anything wrong (well you changed their code, but are you getting benefits ingame from this?)
> 
> However, if the hack was "identified" (not just detected) as Amulti or any other known speedhack, teleporthack etc. then that would probably end up in a permaban (as you would probably have made $$$$$ or gotten gear that you otherwise would not have access to).
> 
> So which is it?
> ...


The wow code doesnt need to be changed etc, warden gets all the info it need from the server.
The warden guy just sends the instructions about howto detect amulti to the warden client.
Warden starts to scan in-process and look for Amulti´s hook/injection.

----------


## Smithy2000

> The wow code doesnt need to be changed etc, warden gets all the info it need from the server.
> The warden guy just sends the instructions about howto detect amulti to the warden client.
> Warden starts to scan in-process and look for Amulti´s hook/injection.


Oh well, it is as I feared then... Maybe it's time to move on to another game :-) But before I do, I will do EVERYTHING I can to ruin this game for Blizzard, ie. trial accounts ftw! They're gonna have to BAN my IP to stop my from harrasing the shit out of live servers.

Another question, can't we use other injectors? There are some nice injectors out there with some stealth measures built in, but so far I have not succesfully injected Amulti.dll

Also, why is noone hacking the shit out of Warden?

----------


## andy012345

People do put warden protection into their bots. This one has none as far as I'm aware.

Even with protection, you'll get detected eventually (look at what happened to luaninja, noone realised it was detected until the banwave).

----------


## Smithy2000

> People do put warden protection into their bots. This one has none as far as I'm aware.
> 
> Even with protection, you'll get detected eventually (look at what happened to luaninja, noone realised it was detected until the banwave).


Please - Amulti is a hack, not a bot 
Also, I was'nt asking for Warden "protection" - I was asking for a Warden hack to render it useless

----------


## andy012345

Please - When I say bots, I mean hacks as well.

I'd love to see warden rendered useless, but if it doesn't respond to the scans it's given, it's going to set off so many red flags on your account, then you have to go into ways of emulating the responses.

Also warden is a pretty sensitive subject, noone really talks about it and noone releases code that will give info on it (I remember that boogiebot which I think had warden handlers in, it was completely clientless, but when it went up onto google code all of the warden stuff disappeared).

Most of the work now is (and correctly so) in circumventing methods warden can use to find your hacks.

----------


## blink18247

> Please - Amulti is a hack, not a bot 
> Also, I was'nt asking for Warden "protection" - I was asking for a Warden hack to render it useless



omg, you serious? render the warden? LMAO good luck with that...basically you want to shut down all of blizzard's security so that you can play safely hacking? LMFAO i just ROFLCOPTERED so hard just then....

----------


## Disphotic

> But before I do, I will do EVERYTHING I can to ruin this game for Blizzard, ie. trial accounts ftw! They're gonna have to BAN my IP to stop my from harrasing the shit out of live servers.


Why the **** would you wanna do that?

----------


## pred.is.god

> Why the **** would you wanna do that?


Shits an giggles. 
I been doing that for 2 weeks now. level a toon to 10 with hb, hack the crap outta wsg untill banned, rinse repeat.
I find it really really fun pissing people off.
and it takes time and effort to ban me, therefore costing blizz money.

----------


## Disphotic

> Shits an giggles. 
> I been doing that for 2 weeks now. level a toon to 10 with hb, hack the crap outta wsg untill banned, rinse repeat.
> I find it really really fun pissing people off.
> and it takes time and effort to ban me, therefore costing blizz money.


Theres some people I will never understand, your botting, blizzard catches you and you waste your time trying to "destroy" the game in that way? That's just silly and idiotic, if you get banned, take it like a man and move on, it's against the rules, everyone knows that, this is just silly

----------


## Därkness

Agreeing with Felheart, I think some people need to take a chill pill, or several xD. Its a game guys. This is a hack, a popular one. It has a serious effect on the game. Sooo, banwave is a big possibility, but it hasn't happened yet. You've been hacking, so you might've been flagged. But then you might not have. So, in conclusion, just enjoy your fun while it lasts, and stop acting like 12 year old girls who are afraid they might get in trouble, because they deep down know they were bad... :P

Also pred.is.god i have a feeling you were bullied as a child... haha seriously though, go take a walk in the park or something...

----------


## Darknights

ooh ooh i have an idea. maybe theyre waiting for us to all buy cata. then they roflpwn us? > :Big Grin:

----------


## snipertrainer1

> ooh ooh i have an idea. maybe theyre waiting for us to all buy cata. then they roflpwn us? >



/agree ^_^ blizz is like that

----------


## atticusonline

Is amulti still working for you guys since the patch? :confused:

----------


## Toastie!

> Is amulti still working for you guys since the patch? :confused:



Why would you risk trying it?

----------


## gippy

> Why would you risk trying it?


Why not, trial accounts are made for such things :P

----------


## [email protected]!

You know that Warden isnt active on Trial Account, do you?

----------


## Themerc0112

> You know that Warden isnt active on Trial Account, do you?


as nice as that would be i beg to differ, I was using amutli for atleast 4 hrs straight on a trial account flying & Speedhacking away to get to lvl 10 through exploring (pfft who quests) and bam out of no where i get Sleeped by a GM, Obviously 24 hr suspension which i thought was stupid why not just perma ban it but oh well. Neway There is no way in hell any player could of seen me moving or even flying had the speedhack sitting on 20 moving at full pace. So Warden is alive and kicking, imo with all this "banwave" coming up and crap, Try not to use it on a regular basis maybe just in short stints.

----------


## Shadowbrowser

If you dont be stupid with the hack you wont get banned >.> I've been using the hack since it's been called 'unsafe', i was using the hack to pick the flag up in EotS and drop it off, repeating it, i didnt get banned till the next day when a GM was watching me in an instance, it shows if your not being stupid with the hack you wont be banned. I even plan to use the hack when im unbanned :confused:

----------


## rekoil222

Made a ticket claiming i was hacked and concerned that i'd be banned for gold farmers "hacking to mine underground on my account", the gm said my account currently has no signs of this and that i should be fine.

----------


## gippy

> You know that Warden isnt active on Trial Account, do you?


I also heard its 20 foot tall, has 3 eyes and blows fire from its arse.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

So... where is ban wave?  :Big Grin:

----------


## delatharis

> ooh ooh i have an idea. maybe theyre waiting for us to all buy cata. then they roflpwn us? >


/agree lol

Never actually used it tho, WI subscription ran out and I had downloaded this a while back, meaning to compare it. I'm just lucky my stoner ass couldn't figure out how to fix the authentication issue before I stumbled back through this thread and realized it'd been flagged. (IE proxy issue btw) I was also pondering how much enjoyment Blizz prob gets seeing this whole thread squirm waiting for ye ol' banhammer. Makes me think its probably why they delay so long sometimes, just to drive us a little more crazy. 

Or it's all bullshit. There is that.

----------


## DrakeFish

> You know that Warden isnt active on Trial Account, do you?


Warden IS active on Trial Accounts. My warden activity scanner DOES work on trial accounts, and blizzard DOES watch trial accounts. I don't know who you're taking the idea from that warden is disabled on trial accounts but I suppose you should at least get an idea of what you are talking about before to speak :wave:

----------


## Robske

> Warden IS active on Trial Accounts. My warden activity scanner DOES work on trial accounts, and blizzard DOES watch trial accounts. I don't know who you're taking the idea from that warden is disabled on trial accounts but I suppose you should at least get an idea of what you are talking about before to speak :wave:


Here at MMOwned we prefer not to make educated statements. It's looked down upon.

Please refrain from making sense in this section again.

----------


## -Ryuk-

*




Originally Posted by Robske


Here at MMOwned we prefer not to make educated statements. It's looked down upon.

Please refrain from making sense in this section again.


Haha!

For all the idiots waiting for the banwave, you should never use a free hack! You get what you pay for... And since you pay nothing, you get nothing.*

----------


## oldmanofmen

> *
> 
> Haha!
> 
> For all the idiots waiting for the banwave, you should never use a free hack! You get what you pay for... And since you pay nothing, you get nothing.*


That made a ton of sense.......

----------


## Sednogmah

> *You get what you pay for... And since you pay nothing, you get nothing.*


Questionable generic statement.




> Connected to mmowned.com.
> Escape character is '^]'.
> HTTP/1.1 200 OK
> Date: Thu, 17 Jun 2010 15:56:22 GMT
> Server: *Apache*
> X-Powered-By: *PHP*/5.3.2

----------


## fataly1

Lol, i was warned, but like a month ago and was banned for 2 days. I still used the hack and i'm still using the hack. Hell i even explored every part of the world at 68. You guys must be doing something really bad to get banned so easily

----------


## synthblade

If it counts for anything, I've still been using the hack off and on when I'm alone. A few of my guildies have it too and we do our best to keep it secret. The only thing I've run into using the hack is bugs & DC's. I noticed that if you're feared when you have it on, your character jumps all over the place. Really strange. - I wish there was a way to "unhook" the hack or turn it off without having to close wow. That would be really handy.

I have recently seen a few people hacking in battlegrounds, but no idea if they got caught or not. Just play smart and use your head. If you think something's up, close wow and continue playing without the hack.

----------


## loliliketofish

I made a trial account and spent 2/3 hours just floating with a lvl 1 toon in ironforge. account is still active.

----------


## Darknights

oh hoooooooooooooo i am SO tempted to use this for travel for the fire festival XD
i must resist the urge and grit my teeth and do it the normal way XD

----------


## bloodyday

im using it for two months now without getting banned.. noclip and flying under the earth = no ban or warning

----------


## Slavoksss

how to change the speed of Teleport?
it is very high!
I'm banned as SpeedHack Cheater  :Frown: 

I need to set the speed teleport 3-4 !!!!

----------


## Doronamo

*"As of today (6/22/2010) Blizzard has shipped a new version of Warden. It is unconfirmed as to what it does, however we suggest you leave your bots to rest, and stop hacking until it's known what the new version does."*

As of today, patch 3.3.5 has come out, which has most likely made it possible to detect Amulti EASILY. I would suggest using the hack on a Trial Account before continuing using on your main account. I cannot confirm if it is detected for sure, but I can say that from patch 3.3.3, I tele-hacked in battlegrounds on some accounts for 2-3 days straight before ban, however, it varies. It all depends on who is watching at that time and how many people report you.

For me, some days it was the second BG I went into I was banned, others it took me 2-3 days and even once, I was on it for a week straight and no ban. And this is in plain sight. I suggest that if you use this, use the Teleport hack, as it seems as it is the least-detectable (atleast it was for me.)

HOWEVER, now that patch 3.3.5 is out, there is no telling what will happen to the hack. But anyways, if it goes today, I thank you so much, creator, for this hack. I have had so much fun in battlegrounds and exploring the world.

----------


## Exystredofar

I tried using it on an account already flagged for it, and found something interesting. Usually if a hack is out of date, you will either get an error popup in WoW and resume play, or the client will kill itself. I injected, and absolutely nothing happened, except the client completely froze. Not sure if it's cuz of the new "Anti-debugger" or not, but just thought I'd share this.

----------


## synthblade

I've not tried to use this on my main account. I would highly NOT recommend it until a new version is posted.

----------


## lalika

> *"As of today (6/22/2010) Blizzard has shipped a new version of Warden. It is unconfirmed as to what it does, however we suggest you leave your bots to rest, and stop hacking until it's known what the new version does."*
> 
> As of today, patch 3.3.5 has come out, which has most likely made it possible to detect Amulti EASILY. I would suggest using the hack on a Trial Account before continuing using on your main account. I cannot confirm if it is detected for sure, but I can say that from patch 3.3.3, I tele-hacked in battlegrounds on some accounts for 2-3 days straight before ban, however, it varies. It all depends on who is watching at that time and how many people report you.
> 
> For me, some days it was the second BG I went into I was banned, others it took me 2-3 days and even once, I was on it for a week straight and no ban. And this is in plain sight. I suggest that if you use this, use the Teleport hack, as it seems as it is the least-detectable (atleast it was for me.)
> 
> HOWEVER, now that patch 3.3.5 is out, there is no telling what will happen to the hack. But anyways, if it goes today, I thank you so much, creator, for this hack. I have had so much fun in battlegrounds and exploring the world.



Its ONLY for US atm, with the patch 3.3.5  :Smile:

----------


## Bamf16

I can confirm that when trying to inject it freezes account

----------


## marcalis

EnableXYZR=1 
XYZR_UP=103 //Numpad7
XYZR_DOWN=105 //Numpad9
XYZR_RIGHT=102
XYZR_LEFT=100
XYZR_FORWARD=104 //Numpad8
XYZR_BACKWARD=101 //Numpad5
is there any way i can make that nothing would happen when i press 5/8/9/7?

----------


## km3r

> EnableXYZR=1 
> XYZR_UP=103 //Numpad7
> XYZR_DOWN=105 //Numpad9
> XYZR_RIGHT=102
> XYZR_LEFT=100
> XYZR_FORWARD=104 //Numpad8
> XYZR_BACKWARD=101 //Numpad5
> is there any way i can make that nothing would happen when i press 5/8/9/7?



Change the keys in the cfg file..?

----------


## synthblade

> EnableXYZR=1 
> XYZR_UP=103 //Numpad7
> XYZR_DOWN=105 //Numpad9
> XYZR_RIGHT=102
> XYZR_LEFT=100
> XYZR_FORWARD=104 //Numpad8
> XYZR_BACKWARD=101 //Numpad5
> is there any way i can make that nothing would happen when i press 5/8/9/7?


If you bothered to pay attention, lazy leecher (lmao) you'd notice that there's a command to turn xyzr OFF.
Simply type: /console xyzr off
Ta-Da.

----------


## wowsc4p3

worked fine on trial account then on main i got instant ban lol

----------


## TMK

sense
none

----------


## Barrt73Rus

i used on main acc. no ban. on ru realms now 3.3.3a

----------


## km3r

> If you bothered to pay attention, lazy leecher (lmao) you'd notice that there's a command to turn xyzr OFF.
> Simply type: /console xyzr off
> Ta-Da.


or just change EnableXYZR=1 to EnableXYZR=0

----------


## Needchild

Anyone Think they might know when the OP will update this? Not trying to be pushy or anything, take your time and do it in your free time! I really enjoy this program  :Big Grin: , But with 3.3.5 it is broken :[. So whenever you have free time OP please update  :Big Grin: , That would be awesome Ty.

----------


## blink18247

well seems how it's basically been busted and they're waiting to see if a banwave, i doubt he'll be updating soon.

----------


## Smithy2000

> ooh ooh i have an idea. maybe theyre waiting for us to all buy cata. then they roflpwn us? >


OF COURSE THEY WILL!!!

It's not like Blizzard is in it for the fame... They got shareholders wanting to get PAID. Why ban accounts when you can take ppl's money before banning - omg, this is gonna be hilarious.

---------- Post added at 08:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------




> omg, you serious? render the warden? LMAO good luck with that...basically you want to shut down all of blizzard's security so that you can play safely hacking? LMFAO i just ROFLCOPTERED so hard just then....


Roflcopter all you like - maybe your marbles will spin into place. Let me spell it out for ya!

You don't shut down Warden, of course the servers are gonna flag you :wave:

Im saying instead of stealthing hacks, hack the client that's flagging you.

----------


## delatharis

nvmind, /sarcasm isn't worth infractions or fuel....

----------


## wowsc4p3

source would be nice  :Smile:

----------


## blink18247

---------- Post added at 08:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------



> [/COLOR]
> 
> Roflcopter all you like - maybe your marbles will spin into place. Let me spell it out for ya!
> 
> You don't shut down Warden, of course the servers are gonna flag you :wave:
> 
> Im saying instead of stealthing hacks, HACK THE CLIENT THAT'S FLAGGING YOU.


and you made yourself sound even more retarded smithy........

----------


## YungaShanker

Thanks for the bot - used it in WSG yesterday and got from level 73 - 75 in less than 4 hours. Sadly the GM caught me half way and just gave me a warning for it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ... any of you think they'll be monitering my account once I'm unbanned? Because I'll be using it after I'm unbanned (for the explorer achievement)

----------


## gippy

> Thanks for the bot - used it in WSG yesterday and got from level 73 - 75 in less than 4 hours. Sadly the GM caught me half way and just gave me a warning for it ... any of you think they'll be monitering my account once I'm unbanned? Because I'll be using it after I'm unbanned (for the explorer achievement)


Whats the difference, your going to use it anyway :P

and yes.

----------


## YungaShanker

> Whats the difference, your going to use it anyway :P
> 
> and yes.


Haha, lame... you know for how long mate?

----------


## atticusonline

> Thanks for the bot - used it in WSG yesterday and got from level 73 - 75 in less than 4 hours. Sadly the GM caught me half way and just gave me a warning for it ... any of you think they'll be monitering my account once I'm unbanned? Because I'll be using it after I'm unbanned (for the explorer achievement)


Last I heard amulti doesn't work anymore...Are you doing something different?

----------


## YungaShanker

> Last I heard amulti doesn't work anymore...Are you doing something different?


Maybe you're from the USA, but in Europe it still works until patch 3.3.5 I think.

----------


## snipertrainer1

> Maybe you're from the USA, but in Europe it still works until patch 3.3.5 I think.


this broke as of patch 3.3.5, of course EU realms aren't screwed til tomorrow  :Smile:  and all it does is crash the client

to all EU friends: get your flames, explorer and wsg ironman achieves asap!

----------


## Smithy2000

> ---------- Post added at 08:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------
> 
> 
> and you made yourself sound even more retarded smithy........


God you're boring...

For the spectators - You can transfer money to my Paypal for the entertainment: 

[email protected]

Anyway for those jumping into the thread, dont buy Cataclysm if you used Amulti as a delayed banwave might **** it up in a perma ban!

----------


## themaster

I've found this modified version of the Amuti hack on another forum and i've been using it straight for 2 days now and still not banned, it works great  :Big Grin: 
Download: AMuti Safe Version
Virusscan: http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/b...0d6-1277235157
All Credits go to *Killavlad* from elite pvpers

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> I've found this modified version of the Amuti hack on another forum and i've been using it straight for 2 days now and still not banned, it works great 
> Download: AMuti Safe Version
> Virusscan: Virustotal. MD5: c74154455f2fdfe4dc943deb92ffbb11
> All Credits go to *Killavlad* from elite pvpers


don't use this.

----------


## gauta

> don't use this.


 Why not? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Barrt73Rus

because safe to use only what the author Nopt ultimately post

----------


## themaster

> because safe to use only what the author Nopt ultimately post


So why isnt this safe to use.. i havent been banned for 2 days straight on my main account.

----------


## Chuck12345

> I've found this modified version of the Amuti hack on another forum and i've been using it straight for 2 days now and still not banned, it works great 
> Download: AMuti Safe Version
> Virusscan: Virustotal. MD5: c74154455f2fdfe4dc943deb92ffbb11
> All Credits go to *Killavlad* from elite pvpers


dont use this, I was just on the other site and it clearly state that it's for 3.3.3a. ^ this guy is obv on the EU realms (which patch 3.3.5 with warden 2.0 hasn't been deployed yet)

----------


## Eddie94

Just got Suspension 48h today from abusing this even thou i tried to hide it. Are there no safe versions of this Amulti? Btw should i continue speedhacking after ban is off or is this the end for me? DO i have more Chances to cheat or is next Suspension a real big closure?

----------


## Zaphry

Just lolling at teh leechers who do not understand ban waves :P

----------


## TMK

> Just got Suspension 48h today from abusing this even thou i tried to hide it. Are there no safe versions of this Amulti? Btw should i continue speedhacking after ban is off or is this the end for me? DO i have more Chances to cheat or is next Suspension a real big closure?


cant tell for sure, but i ve hacked after being banned for 72 hours and nothing happened.

----------


## olsson818

i still dont get how u can make programs like this without getting banned :P it seems very easy to detect :P but imma try it if a new release is made

----------


## blink18247

i like how we said, stop using this bot after this date, a patch hits doesn't work correctly, and retards still continue to use it, guess they don't realize just because you haven't been banned yet, doesn't mean one you sit down and enter that phat new Catty key and the insta ban hits you right in the nads that you can come here and QQ because this bot got you banned.


and for the other 9000 people asking for a update, why would he update a bot that has been caught basically? so he could waste hours of his days to making something pointless?

----------


## assasin01

> Just lolling at teh leechers who do not understand ban waves :P


What banwave ?? I've been using it lot's too for traveling and getting over mountains but so far we've seen no sign of a banwave.
Some peeps got banned, but not nearly the amount that have used this program( we are talking thousands of downloads here).
If there is ever going to be a banwave, it's going to be at the release of cataclysm so they will get a lot of us to buy a new account...

It's entirely possible that warden has problems detecting the proggie. Warden has also been very unsuccessful against wowinfinity and they have been here for years...

----------


## arthanos2

Epic banwave inc

----------


## Zaphry

> What banwave ?? I've been using it lot's too for traveling and getting over mountains but so far we've seen no sign of a banwave.
> Some peeps got banned, but not nearly the amount that have used this program( we are talking thousands of downloads here).
> If there is ever going to be a banwave, it's going to be at the release of cataclysm so they will get a lot of us to buy a new account...
> 
> It's entirely possible that warden has problems detecting the proggie. Warden has also been very unsuccessful against wowinfinity and they have been here for years...


First sign would be that this is unsafe...
second, Blizzard do not announce the banwaves.
Third, I am laughing at those people who say that they've tried the program for few days without ban and therefore clarify it being safe or even undetectable.

----------


## wileee

http://n.opt.free.fr/amulti_api.txt doesn't work for me

----------


## mi33

> tried the program for few days without ban and therefore clarify it being safe or even undetectable.


 Used for 3 months now on multiple chars, never banned.

----------


## Subset

Banwaves will flag your account for later bans when they have enough people (say a lot) since they want to see profits shoot up when people buy new accounts/expansions/time/CELESTIAL STEEDS.

BLIZZ WANTS MONEY.

----------


## taz0r

> Banwaves will flag your account for later bans when they have enough people (say a lot) since they want to see profits shoot up when people buy new accounts/expansions/time/CELESTIAL STEEDS.
> 
> BLIZZ WANTS MONEY.


Honestly with all the competition coming out like sw:kotor , gw2, ff14, and a whole slew of f2p games coming out blizz would shoot themselves in the foot to bann a bunch of people after cata came out, why shell out 100+ dollars to play wow when you can play a newer game for half that or even free.... 

and if enough people leave there's a good chance they'll pull their friends to a new game even if they weren't banned...

if anything they'd do it within the next month... otherwise i say its bs...

----------


## mi33

Of course, they will wait 6 months with banning me just because I pay them money! 

Oh wait, why ban me at all if I'm paying right? This thread became either a troll fest or people are really retarded.

----------


## Eddie94

Cmon Nopt keep on with your hard work and it sure will be safe again man! keep it up and ty for a good time with AMulti!!!

----------


## Hajhak

Alright.

I used this in Battlegrounds on a hacked account, i made videos and shit with the account 

(Video: YouTube - World Of Warcraft Hacking in battleground! Patch: 3.3.3 )

I first got banned 3 hours for Speedhacking, second time three days for Speedhacking and then another three day ban with Final warning, Then, after a few days playing with the final warning i got perm banned.

-IF YOU GET FLAGGED, YOU WILL PRORPBALBY ONLY GET A 3 DAY BAN OR SOMETHING-

----------


## saintclan

한국에서도 대량 핵사용자 블럭 되었네요. 저는 어제 새벽 3시쯤에 계정 하나 블럭 먹었구요.
새로운 패치가 요구되네요. 빨리 패치되어서 신나는 와우를 하고파여 ㅋㅋ

----------


## Sednogmah

> 한국에서도 대량 핵사용자 블럭 되었네요. 저는 어제 새벽 3시쯤에 계정 하나 블럭 먹었구요.
> 새로운 패치가 요구되네요. 빨리 패치되어서 신나는 와우를 하고파여 ㅋㅋ


Babel Fish says: "Korea becomes the massive nuclear user block. Me at yesterday dawn 3:00 about account one block ink [ess] nine. The new patch is demanded. Becomes the patch quickly and from is delighted snail, about the green onion"

Massive ban wave in Korea?

----------


## saintclan

> babel fish says: "korea becomes the massive nuclear user block. Me at yesterday dawn 3:00 about account one block ink [ess] nine. The new patch is demanded. Becomes the patch quickly and from is delighted snail, about the green onion"
> 
> massive ban wave in korea?


네. 한국 서버에서도 대량 블럭이 이루어지고 있습니다. 전에는 그냥 경고 의미로 gm이 1차 확인 대화 후에
블럭 시키곤 했으나, 지금은 핵을 사용하기만 하면 몇 분을 못 버티고 그냥 블럭 시켜 버리네요.
그러나 참으로 웃긴 일은 일명 "짱깨"라 칭하는 오토 플레이어들은 그대로 방치되고 있다는 점입니다.
참 이상한 처리 방식이죠?

---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------

어찌되었던,
지금 한국 서버는 담당 관리하는 회사의 매번 업데이트 시에 이해되지 않는 관리 미숙으로
약속한 정상적인 서버 운영 시간이 무려 6시간이나 늦어지고 있네요.
AMulti, a live servers multihack이 다시 업데이트 되어서 나온다면 제가 제일 먼저 테스트 해보고 싶어요.
보내주시면 감사하겠습니다. [email protected]

----------


## Ramono

> 네. 한국 서버에서도 대량 블럭이 이루어지고 있습니다. 전에는 그냥 경고 의미로 gm이 1차 확인 대화 후에
> 블럭 시키곤 했으나, 지금은 핵을 사용하기만 하면 몇 분을 못 버티고 그냥 블럭 시켜 버리네요.
> 그러나 참으로 웃긴 일은 일명 "짱깨"라 칭하는 오토 플레이어들은 그대로 방치되고 있다는 점입니다.
> 참 이상한 처리 방식이죠?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------
> 
> 어찌되었던,
> 지금 한국 서버는 담당 관리하는 회사의 매번 업데이트 시에 이해되지 않는 관리 미숙으로
> ...


Google's translation:

Blocks means Bans 
nuclear weapons is mass ban i assume(lol)



```
4. Large blocks are held in South Korea server. I mean that as a warning before the first confirmation dialog after 1 gm
Sikigon block, but now simply use nuclear weapons not for a few minutes by holding just a block's Library.
But the truly funny thing called "Chinaman" in LA called the auto players are left untreated, is that.
Strange is the way it handled?

---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------

Anyway,
South Korea is now responsible for managing the server each time the update at the company's management does not understand the unskilled
Normal server operations promised a whopping six hours and late hours and it is.
AMulti, a live servers multihack becoming a re-update whenever I want to do my first test.
I would appreciate. [email protected]
```

anyway, all I can say is just stay clear of hacks untill 'Warden 2' is exposed

----------


## blink18247

lol @ assassin banwave means they will ban you later, not insta ban that night, so yeah you're gonna play and not get caught unless you do something stupid, then as soon as catty comes out and you guys all insta buy it and enter that cd key, *turn on WoW* *patch* *login* *connecting* *connecting* *You're Account Has Been Closed* *fail*


and to the guy saying they'll lose money and people....they are gonna lose like what? maybe 100-200 people from amulti? thats gonna set them back about what? 1500-3000$? oh noez dey might crash!!!!! and den der other millions of players are gonna magically quit too? dang there are some stupid leechers on here.....and to all the people LOLING at the guys still using the bot......i'm pretty happy with it, we do need to get rid of some of the 10 year olds in the game going I CAN HAZ GOLD?! I CAN BE YO GF FO GOLD!!!! or OMG NO I WANTED THAT AXE!!!!! GIMME GIMME!!!!!!! or.....i don't need your gold my mommy bought me 10k, you jealous? lmao

----------


## assasin01

> lol @ assassin banwave means they will ban you later, not insta ban that night, so yeah you're gonna play and not get caught unless you do something stupid, then as soon as catty comes out and you guys all insta buy it and enter that cd key, *turn on WoW* *patch* *login* *connecting* *connecting* *You're Account Has Been Closed* *fail*


Dude, plz learn to read....i said i've been using it since it came out and i've been using it ever since(not on main account ofc).
We keep seeing peeps claiming the banwave is coming...but so far it's a no-go. I'm not saying it WON'T happen.
And like i said...there is no proof at all that it has been detected,simply because NONE of us has the know-how to check it....even the programmer of a-multi.
The warning was always there and when peeps came crying"banwave"and "detected" (whoever the noobs were) the dev gave a final warning that he was unsure. But still no proof.....
Maybe we could all hope for someone with skillz to check it against warden2. From what i've read on the WI forum, warden2 doesn't have any checks for WI...and it seems like a-multi looks a lot like WI.
So there is a CHANCE the a-multi is still undetected....but none of us knows for sure.
You get to call me a noob if you have EVIDENCE of detection by warden. All others are noobs themselves.....

----------


## taz0r

> lol @ assassin banwave means they will ban you later, not insta ban that night, so yeah you're gonna play and not get caught unless you do something stupid, then as soon as catty comes out and you guys all insta buy it and enter that cd key, *turn on WoW* *patch* *login* *connecting* *connecting* *You're Account Has Been Closed* *fail*
> 
> 
> and to the guy saying they'll lose money and people....they are gonna lose like what? maybe 100-200 people from amulti? thats gonna set them back about what? 1500-3000$? oh noez dey might crash!!!!! and den der other millions of players are gonna magically quit too? dang there are some stupid leechers on here.....and to all the people LOLING at the guys still using the bot......i'm pretty happy with it, we do need to get rid of some of the 10 year olds in the game going I CAN HAZ GOLD?! I CAN BE YO GF FO GOLD!!!! or OMG NO I WANTED THAT AXE!!!!! GIMME GIMME!!!!!!! or.....i don't need your gold my mommy bought me 10k, you jealous? lmao


I thought when they did banwaves it usually took out accounts in the thousands... regardless blizz is gonna be losing a lot of people anyways, i can guarentee that as soon as most people hit 85 and do a couple raids all of a sudden the pop will crash just like it always does... only with the new games coming out that drop may be permanent, so I'm sure they want to keep as many players as they can...

Also blizz has gotten a lot more lenient recently then they were 4-5 years ago, i remember when they'd perma ban you for the stupidest shit on your first offense...

Regardless noone answered my previous questions so I'll ask them again...

How long were people using lua ninja b4 the banwave hit? how long were people using glider etc b4 they got banwave hit?
Were people botting and hacking during the banwave, or b4 it hit, and if it was b4 how long was the last session of botting/hacking b4 the banwave hit?

----------


## Needchild

Is this Updated for 3.3.5? Because on the last Edit, it was for 5-28-10. O.O

----------


## Barrt73Rus

no.
filler

----------


## Chuck12345

wtb update :'(

----------


## jonteboy

Yo, I haven't posted in a while now. What I wanna know is if the hack WILL be updated, will wait for cath, or if it will be scrapped from now on? Whatever you choose man, you're the best!

----------


## Arcanejunk

guys the prog has been dead for over a month get over it it was fun while it lasted

----------


## powerblaze

Im surprised this topic hasnt been closed and amulti removed from download
As if you people are STILL using this hack... half a brain much : /

----------


## assasin01

> Im surprised this topic hasnt been closed and amulti removed from download
> As if you people are STILL using this hack... half a brain much : /


Because someone might use it as a template to update...i might even have a go at it..just a matter of updating pointers. 
And with the new found packet blocker we could even make it relatively safe.
It's been ages for me so i guess i'll have to practice some before i try the real deal.
I'm sure someone already updated it but is keeping it private so it will last a lot longer....

----------


## thedruid

WTF where is my ban! I have been waiting for 2 months and i haven't got banned even tho ppl started to flame about inc ban wave like 2 months ago!

I'm gonna stop beliving everything i read on internet, it will just make me sad when nothing on internet is true!

----------


## LMAO

> Because someone might use it as a template to update...i might even have a go at it..just a matter of updating pointers. 
> And with the new found packet blocker we could even make it relatively safe.


Please do so! I'll rep you infinitely! Wow just ain't the same without Amulti.. Apart from a few raids i found it rly boring lately without amulti. 

And i agree with the druid.. Can't wait to receive my ban so i can stop this silly game alltogether :P

----------


## taz0r

wtf my post got deleted...

no one has answered my questions... what happened to all the "know it alls" that insisted a ban would be coming soon... 

don't really care if i get banned or not, don't really play anymore anyways, just wondering why no one answers the questions from my previous post...

----------


## lilkid

Hey, update it for private servers, and put super hacks just for private servers that you can not use on retail  :Smile:  (I,E:Teleport straight to node)

----------


## jmulhern345

> Hey, update it for private servers, and put super hacks just for private servers that you can not use on retail  (I,E:Teleport straight to node)


Tele straight to node? That would be quite difficult. Most people on this forum have better stuff to do them helping 2 year old leechers(u joined in 0 :Cool: . Why don't you make a hack or contribute a lil bit.

----------


## lilkid

Who said I was a leecher? ,, "sniffle"..

STOP MAKING FUN OF ME!

"wah"

----------


## synthblade

> Who said I was a leecher? ,, "sniffle"..
> 
> STOP MAKING FUN OF ME!
> 
> "wah"


I believe your 12 posts, and 1 rep said that.

----------


## Guablabla

someone has a fat epeen up their anus........

----------


## sendrome

> someone has a fat epeen up their anus........


.. the visual on that was just ... ewwwwwwww

----------


## Nihilanth

Hell of a hack. Guess no Banwave ever came. (surprised as ****)

----------


## Nonominator

Banwave didn't happen. Everyone was pushing WoWInfinity to be deemed "safe" and they have yet to release a warden protected version... I think this was a big PR move because half of the "higher" up's on this site have direct interest in WoWInfinity... and sales were slumping. 

Where is the lock on this dead tool? At least WI gets updated!  :Wink:

----------


## swordmas754

darn are they going to update this b.a hack

----------


## Rollefsen

Best free hack to ever go live.. I miss you Amulti <3 (Pleease update it?  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Norus

> Best free hack to ever go live.. I miss you Amulti <3 (Pleease update it? )


Unfortunately, the source of AMulti is unreacheable since my hard disk fail.
I don't think there will be an update anytime soon, sorry ^^'

----------


## Barrt73Rus

............ :Frown:

----------


## TyteKiller

Well looks great. I wonder why WoWInfinity didn't have teleport recently.

----------


## Nonominator

> Unfortunately, the source of AMulti is unreacheable since my hard disk fail.
> I don't think there will be an update anytime soon, sorry ^^'


You should make a new one k?  :Smile: 

This time see if you can add some warden protection maybe? 

I'd donate if you did.

----------


## BlackPhynix

I´d donate too  :Smile:  

make it for retail, but cheap plx <3

----------


## comanderx14

you know i don't play wow anymore and i used the hack for fun but, i could see my self donating to get this hax going again.

----------


## Smithy2000

I would donate too! And I have loads of cash, hell I dont even care if Blizz bans one of my three accounts...

Pay for hacks! Never ever! Only support ppl keeping it real...

----------


## LMAO

> Pay for hacks! Never ever! Only support ppl keeping it real...


100% agree. Make wow playable again! (with 150% mount  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Nonominator

> I would donate too! And I have loads of cash, hell I dont even care if Blizz bans one of my three accounts...
> 
> Pay for hacks! Never ever! Only support ppl keeping it real...


Paying for it is dumb. Maybe have contributor/donator only features enable by email address/auth code or something. Just an idea. That keeps it free still while allowing those who support it with money... have a few more special abilities... for those too cheap to donate.  :Wink:

----------


## jonteboy

> Unfortunately, the source of AMulti is unreacheable since my hard disk fail.
> I don't think there will be an update anytime soon, sorry ^^'


Well, it was great to see you write atleast, then we know that not ALL hope is lost =D we're rooting for ya, Nopt! go go fight the powah! (dunno why I added that tho)

----------


## Magniy

AMulti must be work in 3.3.5a...((
I am need it

----------


## jonteboy

`no worries man, we've seen that Nopt is alive atleast, I take it as a good sign. No need to be greedy or helpless without it

----------


## ramble

gotta fix it to 3.3.5 <3

----------


## YungaShanker

Please fix this so I can farm my Baron mount easily again  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pattez

anyone know when the hack is coming out for 3.3.5?

----------


## Maccer

It will be updated when you see that it's updated, don't ask dumb questions...

----------


## werther666

can someone post a working dwl link again pls?

----------


## Exystredofar

> Please fix this so I can farm my Baron mount easily again


Just run it normally like I do. 137 kills and no mount yet. But I've made thousands of gold from running it  :Wink:

----------


## H3llf!re

> Please fix this so I can farm my Baron mount easily again





> gotta fix it to 3.3.5 <3





> anyone know when the hack is coming out for 3.3.5?





> AMulti must be work in 3.3.5a...((
> I am need it





> can someone post a working dwl link again pls?


posts like this are the best reason to make it a paid hack!

there is no need for dumbass posts like this...

----------


## jonteboy

I agree Hellfire, its really patetic

----------


## wowsc4p3

Get over it guys, its not 3.3.5 yet. If you want one that is, Get WoWInfinity or wait. For the love of god stop bumping this

----------


## ramble

> posts like this are the best reason to make it a paid hack!
> 
> there is no need for dumbass posts like this...


excuse me?

----------


## CryptoCombat

You're excused. He's right, people need to stfu and wait patiently.

----------


## ferodod

> Unfortunately, the source of AMulti is unreacheable since my hard disk fail.
> I don't think there will be an update anytime soon, sorry ^^'


L2read people. There will be no update. Stop asking for one. If he happens to remake from scratch, I'ms ure he'll update the thread or make a new one, this thread is just becoming a spam-fest.

----------


## gulsrb

> Thats a shame Nopt.
> 
> Would you mind if someone who might have downloaded it re uploads it for me?


I need it also, or could anyone at least post a checksum?

----------


## Eddie94

RIP Amulti +Rep

----------


## lalpwnt

where can i download ainjector.exe

----------


## genzorg

I'll donate if you update m8! +Rep

----------


## Arcanejunk

when is update?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

:confused: never

----------


## alman90210

well honestly this was a good speed hack last patch, people probably will never see another like it, unless the creator decides to dust off the project and continue it, other than that this was the best free hack to have prior to 3.3.5

----------


## Chuck12345

I'd personally pay up to 25$ for an update <3

and I'm sure a bunch hell of other ppls would too!

----------


## Faulen

Why are you people bumping this thread?
(oops I just did too >.<)

Personally I don't think a lot of people would pay for it, just because I know that people are cheap. I'd buy it though.

----------


## Eddie94

Lets keep this thread for life  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nonominator

> posts like this are the best reason to make it a paid hack!
> 
> there is no need for dumbass posts like this...


 
Agreed. I think its sad.

----------


## Rogueshaadow

<3 rest in peace amulti! I was with you from the begining! i will miss you R.I.P! Nopt <3

----------


## TheVeRaK

R.I.P My Love

----------


## jonteboy

you guys just love this thread (nopt and his program as well), I understand the feeling, but please, let it die alone now? it needs to be put down once and for all.. also, I only write this cause it was 30 mins since the last guy did ^^

----------


## Iksf

would recommend a replacement but it seems advertising wowinfinitys competetitors gets you a ban here

----------


## TheVeRaK

> would recommend a replacement but it seems advertising wowinfinitys competetitors gets you a ban here


pm me!! !!!

----------


## Innit

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...f-hacking.html

----------


## lilkid

Eh, the speedhack (Where you only move )was first made by Drakefish.

Hey, Mads, I still have high spirits for ya, keep the hacking world alive, mate!

----------


## thebbandit

Either close this thread or re-release. I'm tired oof getting emails of filler posts on this dead thread.

----------


## wowsc4p3

Release the freaking source and i will continue it! its just getting annoying

----------


## DrakeFish

> Release the freaking source and i will continue it! its just getting annoying


As said numerous times before, the code-source just doesn't exist anymore. It was deleted when Nopt's Hard Drive broke...




> Eh, the speedhack (Where you only move )was first made by Drakefish.


Yeah it was. We didn't use same methods me and Nopt because he's injecting and I'm not, but yeah..

----------


## shrumhead

Been away from wow for a while but before I left I used this program for its morphing capabilities. I see the program is no longer working/supported so is there any other currently working/suppoted tool out there that will allow me to morph on the fly?

----------


## zumzum123

someone updated it ..it is for 3.3.5 i havnet tested it yet,, erm yeah thats it idk maby the guys here like nopt and drakefish wants to take a look at it? pm me . its from another site wich is most known (french site)

----------


## Phygar

> where can i download ainjector.exe



AMulti rev7 (3.3.3a).zip

Virus scan:
VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner

----------


## shrumhead

Is 3.3.3a supposed to be 3.3.5?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Is 3.3.3a supposed to be 3.3.5?


no .

----------


## ferodod

Plz, let the thread die ¬_¬. It won't be updated, rereleased, if you scour the internet and manage to find some version that works with 3.5+ then be my guest use it at your own risk, do not post about it here, do not ask for links here, let the thread die ffs.

----------


## wowcopper

This tools awesome for spammers, infinity and qwerxy just suxx.

Author come back, i and many others i think can pay you $10 per month for your awesome tool

----------

